# Brixton tradesmen recommendations: plumbers, electricians, locksmiths, van drivers etc



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 22, 2005)

If you need a man with a van, plumber, electrician, locksmith or whatever post on this thread and hopefully someone can give a recommendation. I used to have a list myself, but they've retired/moved on/changed contact details.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 23, 2005)

Very good idea. 

What may be equally good is for people to let you know or (post on the thread) bad experiences and people to avoid? 

We're saving up to change our bathroom at the moment and are all too aware of the costly experience it could be if we get a cowboy or even somebody whose standars are not too high.


----------



## carolina (Jul 14, 2005)

*Handyman*

My housemate Ben works as a handyman and has very good rates for any work in the local area, generally on evenings/weekends. We live Elm Park/Brixton Hill.  


He's a friendly and frank Aussie and he'll be happy to have a chat about anything you need doing (garden clearing/man with a van/painting/odd jobs).  


<edited by Mrs M. I've edited out the phone number as it's not a good idea to stick phone numbers up on busy bulletin boards, but I've added it to my local tradesmen file.>


----------



## RizziB (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi, I need a Tiler or Handyman to re-tile my shower. Can you make any recommendations?


----------



## brix (Aug 31, 2005)

I need a window cleaner.  Don't suppose you can recommend anyone?


----------



## Neko (Sep 1, 2005)

*Contact Details*




			
				Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> If you need a man with a van, plumber, electrician, locksmith or whatever, PM me.
> Similarly, if you have a recommendation for someone good locally PM me. I am compiling a list, as this subject comes up often.



Hi there, can you PM me the number for your nice butcher please, I've just moved to midway between Streatham and Tulse Hill and honestly the choice either end doesn't seem great but would be nice to have the contact for a good butcher for those days when I want to taste somethings flesh!

Also if you had the number for a reliable van and man that would help. I've just bagged myself a new wardrobe and dresser from Freecycle, I don't drive and I received a quote of £85 to bring the free goodies from West London to Streatham Hill, yegads!

Much appreciated.

Kathryn


----------



## Leighsw2 (Sep 5, 2005)

*bathroom needs doing*

hi there - I've been meaning to get my bathroom done for ages. Know of any reliable local plumbers/tilers I could get in?


----------



## Leighsw2 (Sep 5, 2005)

sorry, forgot to say i'm in central brixton if that helps.


----------



## reubeness (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi,
Do you have a contact for a carpet fitter? I need a reliable and reasonable one very soon.

Thanks


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 23, 2005)

Only just seen all these...
People were meant to PM me.....




			
				Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> If you need a man with a van, plumber, electrician, locksmith or whatever, *PM me.*
> Similarly, if you have a recommendation for someone good locally *PM me.* I am compiling a list, as this subject comes up often.


----------



## Neko (Oct 5, 2005)

Ended up using Grham from Bigvan co, can recommend, was very helpful though very late!


----------



## madshadow (Oct 10, 2005)

*Plumber / chimney flue sweeper for combination boiler needed*

My combination boiler needs attention, someone had a look at it and reckons that flue needs to be cleaned - anyone out there that can attend this or recommend someone?

Most of yellow pages tradesmen recommended I buy a new boiler  - thanks guys, but - £1500 is not an option at the moment...


----------



## Bob (Oct 10, 2005)

madshadow said:
			
		

> My combination boiler needs attention, someone had a look at it and reckons that flue needs to be cleaned - anyone out there that can attend this or recommend someone?
> 
> Most of yellow pages tradesmen recommended I buy a new boiler  - thanks guys, but - £1500 is not an option at the moment...



I've used a guy called David Payne in the past who has in several occasions sorted me out when I've had dodgy boilers. Very professional  020 7501 9897 - his numbers on Yell.co.uk so no problems about posting it.


----------



## playghirl (Mar 19, 2006)

*plasterer needed*

I need a good plasterer. My oter half can plaster but there is a section of wall which he wants a decent plasterer for. 

I have a very good plumber. 
Martin <ed: please PM poster for phone no>
I think he lives in the Streatham Hill area. All my mates have used him and are pleased. 
I know I should have pm you directly. ( sorry mod)


----------



## binrak (Apr 2, 2006)

*garden help?*

hiya

do you know anyone u can recommend to help out with gardening?  Looking for c2 hours a week

Mark


----------



## binrak (Apr 2, 2006)

*Boiler*

hi

I agree about David Payne.  He is very good, well organised, pleasant, knowledgeable.   I have recommended him to a few of my friends.  Importantly (for me at least) he also turns up exactly at the time he agrees with you!


----------



## salaryman (Apr 4, 2006)

I've just booked David Payne for a job - I'll post feedback but it sounds like he'll be great.


----------



## liberty (Apr 5, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> I've used a guy called David Payne in the past who has in several occasions sorted me out when I've had dodgy boilers. Very professional  020 7501 9897 - his numbers on Yell.co.uk so no problems about posting it.


This is great to know for when we move to Camberwell


----------



## Disco Squirrel (Apr 13, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a good carpenter?  I need someone to build a cupboard for me.

Thanks


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 13, 2006)

Bob said:
			
		

> I've used a guy called David Payne in the past who has in several occasions sorted me out when I've had dodgy boilers. Very professional  020 7501 9897 - his numbers on Yell.co.uk so no problems about posting it.



OMG.. if this is the same David Payne I'm thinking of, he used to be my housemate when I lived off Acre Lane.... very friendly, grey hair, mad as cheese by any chance?  Absolutely lovely lovely man!    And actually I'm pretty sure that was my phone number too - if so, he doesn't live there any more!    In fact yes having checked, that was definitely my old phone number - he doesn't live there any more - so I wouldn't call there.  His new contact details are: TELEPHONE 020 8671 5050 /mobile 07776 131 292 
email: sales@davidpayne.co.uk


----------



## Nickster (May 1, 2006)

Does anyone know of someone local who can supply or make a wrought-iron front gate?


----------



## Elvis Parsley (May 1, 2006)

Nickster said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of someone local who can supply or make a wrought-iron front gate?


got a mate who was making these a while back, not sure if he's still doing it. will ask in a fews days when i see him


----------



## bluestreak (May 4, 2006)

anyone know a reliable man with van type?  i gotta move in!


----------



## brix (May 4, 2006)

Bluestreak, I've used a guy called Claudio a couple of times now and he's always been very reliable and reasonably priced.  Contact details are on the website - http://www.van-taxi.com/
Hope that helps.


----------



## oryx (May 4, 2006)

Nickster said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of someone local who can supply or make a wrought-iron front gate?



I used a wrought-iron workshop off Clapham High St a few years ago to adjust a wrought-iron sofa frame - just by Clapham High St. BR. They were very good and as far as I remember not too expensive. If Elvis' mate can't do it you could try these - PM me if you need details. It was about eight years ago so don't know if they are still going, but may be worth a go.


----------



## bluestreak (May 5, 2006)

brix said:
			
		

> Bluestreak, I've used a guy called Claudio a couple of times now and he's always been very reliable and reasonably priced.  Contact details are on the website - http://www.van-taxi.com/
> Hope that helps.



cheers dude!


----------



## RushcroftRoader (May 10, 2006)

Anyone know a good, cheap plumber to unblock a sink?


----------



## rascal (May 25, 2006)

man with van mmm would be useful for very quick job - from mayall road to clifton


----------



## moyeen (May 29, 2006)

*Can anyone recommend a painter/decorator please*

Can anyone recommend a painter/decorator please? We need to get the outside  of our house and one of rooms painted. We live off Brixton Hill  - any good local firms that anyone can recommend?

thanks in advance for your help

Moyeen


----------



## playghirl (Jun 24, 2006)

I lost the number for doubles for the plasterer doubles. Could you please resend it.


----------



## Winot (Jun 24, 2006)

Can anyone recommend an electrician to install an extractor fan in a shower room?  Thanks.


----------



## playghirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I need a TV repairman who does house calls. Any suggestions?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2006)

moyeen said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a painter/decorator please? We need to get the outside  of our house and one of rooms painted. We live off Brixton Hill  - any good local firms that anyone can recommend?
> 
> thanks in advance for your help
> 
> Moyeen



I know a painter/decorator.  He's not exactly cheap, but his work is top-notch.

He's local as well


----------



## playghirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I like Binrak...could also do with a gardener for a couple of hours a week. Any suggestions?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I am also looking for a plumber to unblock a sink. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 24, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> I am also looking for a plumber to unblock a sink. Any suggestions?
> Thanks



My ex-housemate David Payne:
TELEPHONE 020 8671 5050 /mobile 07776 131 292 
email: sales@davidpayne.co.uk

(although do you really need a plumber to unblock the sink?  Have you tried unscrewing the u-bend and cleaning out your pipes?)


----------



## Errol's son (Aug 24, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> I am also looking for a plumber to unblock a sink. Any suggestions?
> Thanks



I am not a plumber but I could unblock your sink. So could most people! I'd get some willing urbanite to do it for a fiver. If I was a plumber, I would charge you 30 quid minimum for that! Many would charge far more.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I have put every kind of toxic sink unblocker down there and it doesn't seem to be working. 

don't think I am game to try it myself, I can just visualise flooding downstairs flat. My DIY skills leave a lot to be desired and the sink is fitted quite awkwardly. 

I will give David a try, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 24, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> I have put every kind of toxic sink unblocker down there and it doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> don't think I am game to try it myself, I can just visualise flooding downstairs flat. My DIY skills leave a lot to be desired and the sink is fitted quite awkwardly.
> 
> I will give David a try, thanks for the suggestion



We had exactly the same problem.  I bought all kinds of bleach and Mr Muscle type stuff down there to no avail.  In the end it just meant unscrewing the U-bend.. which is really very easy, you won't flood anything as long as the tap is turned off - and cleaning it out.  We had lots of Ecover powder down there which had clogged it up and have since moved to liquid washing detergent.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I will give it a try then, expect tales of flooding and devastation in the next few days, along with urgent calls to plumbers




			
				gaijingirl said:
			
		

> We had exactly the same problem.  I bought all kinds of bleach and Mr Muscle type stuff down there to no avail.  In the end it just meant unscrewing the U-bend.. which is really very easy, you won't flood anything as long as the tap is turned off - and cleaning it out.  We had lots of Ecover powder down there which had clogged it up and have since moved to liquid washing detergent.


----------



## rennie (Aug 25, 2006)

Caustic soda? Beware tho, u need to wear gloves and a protective face mask as it burns!


----------



## nick (Aug 29, 2006)

Anyone able to recommend a cleaner who is looking for an extra client? (our current one is emigrating to Cyprus after 5 years with us).

We are at the top of Brixton Hill and are looking for about 5 hours per week (incl. a bit of ironing).  

cheers


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 30, 2006)

I'll ask my neighbour...she's very good, but has very poor english.


----------



## nick (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks Mrs M


----------



## supercity (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello there. I'm looking to hire/borrow an Escort van or similar (not a Transit) for a day on Saturday to pick up an armchair in Essex. Anybody know of a cheap van hire place around Brixton with small vans, or anyone got one they'd care to lend me for cash? I've got my own insurance, BTW.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 8, 2006)

supercity said:
			
		

> Hello there. I'm looking to hire/borrow an Escort van or similar (not a Transit) for a day on Saturday to pick up an armchair in Essex. Anybody know of a cheap van hire place around Brixton with small vans, or anyone got one they'd care to lend me for cash? I've got my own insurance, BTW.




There was a van that used to be for hire (£15 per day I think) outside the old television repair shop next to Poleo Dry Cleaners.  Now the shop is a furniture shop of unbelieveable naffness, I'm not sure whether the van's still for hire.  You could ask them though


----------



## supercity (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks Minnie. I'd forgotten about that. Hadn't realised that the old TV shop was no longer empty.


----------



## Errol's son (Nov 9, 2006)

Most fully comprehensive insurance policies cover you third party to drive other cars with the oowner's permission. However, if your policy is for a car it is unlikely it will cover you on a van. Even if you have a Ford Escort insured fully comprehensively, you would, most likely, not be covered third party to drive someone else's Escort van! When I got done for this, my insurance said that vans are more difficult to drive than cars so whilst I could drive any car, I wasn't covered on a van.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 13, 2006)

*Locksmith non emergency*

Looking for a locksmith in Loughborough Junction area. To install and service some locks. Any recommendations?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> Looking for a locksmith in Loughborough Junction area. To install and service some locks. Any recommendations?




My friend's a locksmith.  He lives in Brixton but operates his shop from Wandsworth.  

Let me just dig out the number


PS:  There is a locksmith on Brixton Hill but I'd never give money to them.  I'd rather recommend my friend who used to work for them before setting up independently


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2006)

Capital Locksmiths - 0800 975 8805 


Get back to me if that number doesn't work and I'll PM you a different number


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Minnie, he sounds lovely and is very helpful.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 14, 2006)

*Carpenter*

Looking for a reliable carpenter (ie, turns up when he/she says) in Herne Hill area. Any suggestions?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Minnie, he sounds lovely and is very helpful.




Was it a foreign guy or an English guy?

If he sounded foreign, then that's Gabby who owns the business.  He's from Uruguay and he's absolutely lovely.

He used to work at Fortress Locksmiths but set up on his own years ago, so I always pass business to him.  Oh, and of course, he's a Brixton resident


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 14, 2006)

I think it was Gabby I spoke to, but they are sending someone else out to do the actual fitting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> I think it was Gabby I spoke to, but they are sending someone else out to do the actual fitting.




Ah that's a shame.  You better hope you don't get Paul


----------



## rennie (Nov 14, 2006)

Dum dum is a locksmith! PM me and I'll give you his number.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 14, 2006)

rennie said:
			
		

> Dum dum is a locksmith! PM me and I'll give you his number.




Oi, I've already given her a number!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Minnie

Paul the locksmith turned up at 9sharp, job done, very professional


----------



## rennie (Nov 15, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Oi, I've already given her a number!



Wanna fight?


----------



## ringo (Dec 7, 2006)

Looking for an electrician to fix some ceiling lights in the Loughborough Junction area.
Mrs M, I've dropped you a pm should you have a contact.
Many thanks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 7, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> Thanks Minnie
> 
> Paul the locksmith turned up at 9sharp, job done, very professional




You could have asked him to give you a haircut as well.  He used to work for Toni and Guy in Kings Road  

Oh, and he trained to be a fireman but didn't get in


----------



## brix (Dec 11, 2006)

*Cleaner in Brixton Hill*

Can anyone recommend a cleaner in the Brixton Hill/New Park Road area?  Work's been ridiculously busy recently and my flat is becoming a health hazard!  I'm looking for a regular cleaner but if anyone knows someone who could come in and do a one-off blitz that would be good too.  Help!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 11, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> You could have asked him to give you a haircut as well.  He used to work for Toni and Guy in Kings Road
> 
> Oh, and he trained to be a fireman but didn't get in



He didn't seem a very Toni and Guy type of guy to me...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> He didn't seem a very Toni and Guy type of guy to me...




and he plays rugby, and he's married


----------



## shakespearegirl (Dec 11, 2006)

The last thing I would have picked him to be was an ex hairdresser.

Back on subject can anyone recommend a cleaner in Loughborough Junction, mine has become beyond unreliable. 3 - 4 hours a week. 

Ta


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 11, 2006)

shakespearegirl said:
			
		

> The last thing I would have picked him to be was an ex hairdresser.
> 
> Back on subject can anyone recommend a cleaner in Loughborough Junction, mine has become beyond unreliable. 3 - 4 hours a week.
> 
> Ta




Only rich bitches have cleaners and I'm not one of them


----------



## brix (Dec 11, 2006)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> Only rich bitches have cleaners


----------



## luba (Dec 19, 2006)

I can recommend a very good cleaner if anyone is interested. There is no language barrier and she is very reliable. P.m for her details.


----------



## salaryman (Dec 29, 2006)

ringo said:
			
		

> Looking for an electrician to fix some ceiling lights in the Loughborough Junction area.


Did you find one ringo?   I'm looking for a decent electrician to fix the very same.  

Help appreciated!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 29, 2006)

luba said:
			
		

> I can recommend a very good cleaner if anyone is interested. There is no language barrier and she is very reliable. P.m for her details.




shakespearegirl was looking for a cleaner


----------



## Cowley (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking for a Carpenter in the Brixton Hill area. He/She needs to be able to build/fit wardrobes and shelves etc.


----------



## ringo (Jan 5, 2007)

salaryman said:
			
		

> Did you find one ringo?   I'm looking for a decent electrician to fix the very same.
> 
> Help appreciated!!




Nope, but just seen a thread below suggesting Bridge Electricians.


----------



## avenginangel (Jan 5, 2007)

*window cleaner*

Tried to pm mrs magpie for a window cleaner, but her inbox is full.  Somone remind her to clear her messages?? Ta


----------



## colacubes (Jan 8, 2007)

*Floor tiling*

I'm after someone to retile the floor of my kitchen, bathroom and hall.   As it's a one bed flat it's not a huge job but I reckon it's probably a day or two's work (to my untrained eye).

Anyone have any numbers for people I could phone for a quote?


----------



## Fenian (Feb 3, 2007)

*DVD repair*

A DVD is stuck in my machine and won't shift, I've turned it off overnight but still won't budge, any ideas/repair dudes?  Thanks


----------



## brix (Feb 4, 2007)

*Washing Machine repair*

My Zanussi washing machine is making alarming rattling sounds  .  Can anyone recommend someone to come and take a look?


----------



## jezg (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know of a decent bricklayer/builder to rebuild a small wall in central brixton, cheers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2007)

jezg said:
			
		

> Hi, does anyone know of a decent bricklayer/builder to rebuild a small wall in central brixton, cheers.




Could have given the job to my b/f but he's no longer able to work although he's desperate to


----------



## Polldoll (Feb 9, 2007)

I am looking for someone local to repair my garden fence- don't think it's a big job. anyone one know someone handy? ta


----------



## rennie (Feb 9, 2007)

check your PMs!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2007)

Apologies for not answering my PMs on this subject...online for an average of an hour every fortnight at the moment...Real life too busy for a virtual one...probably best to put requests on the appropriate forum for the forseeable future.....


----------



## binrak (Feb 13, 2007)

hi. any recommendations for builders etc? we need the outside of our house updated and plastered and painted. Anyone used anyone recently who they can recommend?  Equally interested in any local companies who you wouldnt recommend to save me hell of awful builders etc


----------



## ringo (Feb 14, 2007)

If anyone can offer advice, I'm looking for a chippy who can replace my balsa wood front door with one of those tough looking security doors with 5 lever locks (and a portcullis, moat and draw bridge if possible).


----------



## oryx (Feb 16, 2007)

*For anyone moving..*

If you're doing the full removal jobbie, more than a man & van, I can hartily recommend Clapham Removals:

http://www.claphamremovals.com/index.php?page=home

Turn up on time, lovely, helpful, laid-back 'can-do' guys, & myself & partner both paid less than we thought we would. They don't just cover Clapham - they moved Antelope from Crystal Palace to Brockley.


----------



## brix (Feb 17, 2007)

brix said:
			
		

> My Zanussi washing machine is making alarming rattling sounds  .  Can anyone recommend someone to come and take a look?



Bump.


----------



## Cowley (Feb 21, 2007)

Anybody know any decent tilers....thinking of getting the bathroom tiled so a reliable tiler would be great.

Thanks

Edited to add: 

I also need a decent Plasterer too.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 1, 2007)

I've PM'd you a guy who can do both, Cowley.


----------



## Polldoll (Mar 1, 2007)

Anyone know someone who can fix garden fences? i live in central Brixton. Basically i am looking for a handyperson for a few, not so big jobs.


----------



## ringo (Mar 3, 2007)

I've just used a carpenter/joiner to fit a new front door. Very friendly, checked exactly what I wanted in advance, gave a decent price up front and made sure I didn't spend more than I needed to on the right locks etc. Recommended:

Wrightways Joinery Ltd
515 Belinda Rd
London SW9 7DT
Tel. 020 72743436


----------



## paulet (Mar 6, 2007)

Any suggestions for plasterers/ general builders in the SE5 area (Brixton/Oval end) gratefully received

We are in need of someone to do some plastering in the bathroom - not a major job, (I hope) just a repair to existing plaster where water from the bath has seeped through and then some retiling. We also want to investigate installing an extraction fan to hopefully prevent future mould 

Many thanks


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 10, 2007)

Anyone know a of a reliable & trustworthy roofing firm - for a small flat roof re covering.
Ta.


----------



## Jazmin (Mar 27, 2007)

*Handyman*

Does anyone know of someone that could lay a floor in my loft? I live in Brixton.

Thanks


----------



## owenking (Mar 27, 2007)

*Electrician*

Any recommendations for an electrician in the Brixton area? I'm looking to put in some bathroom lights and an extractor fan and apparently these things have to be done officially now (not that I fancy trying to put in the fan myself, I should add  )

Thanks!


----------



## jonesyboyo (Apr 16, 2007)

owenking said:
			
		

> Any recommendations for an electrician in the Brixton area? I'm looking to put in some bathroom lights and an extractor fan and apparently these things have to be done officially now (not that I fancy trying to put in the fan myself, I should add  )
> 
> Thanks!



I am desperate to find a reliable Brixton Electrician if anyone knows one as well.    I am on Rattray Rd if that makes any difference

Thanks!
Jonesy


----------



## Oula (May 29, 2007)

Hi

I am looking for a corgi person to fit a new combi boiler in a flat in herne hill.
Also need a good local tiler. Any suggestions?


----------



## whitedove (Jul 3, 2007)

*I need a window cleaner too*

Anyone got the name of a reliable window cleaner...been here 2 years almost and windows are screamin out for a shammy leather


----------



## brix (Jul 4, 2007)

whitedove said:
			
		

> Anyone got the name of a reliable window cleaner...been here 2 years almost and windows are screamin out for a shammy leather



Robert Tatu 07859 890 193

I live on Brixton Hill and he's been cleaning my windows for about 18 months now.  Nice bloke and very reliable.


----------



## whitedove (Jul 5, 2007)

cheers brix....whats his rates like...Never had a window cleaner before


----------



## brix (Jul 5, 2007)

whitedove said:
			
		

> cheers brix....whats his rates like...Never had a window cleaner before



I pay £15 for 8 large windows.


----------



## Gus (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't normally post on here but have been reading the local threads for years.....I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good quality painter decorator to do my windows and some work inside, i'm in the New Park road/Brixton Hill area?

Thanks.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 31, 2007)

Gus said:
			
		

> Don't normally post on here but have been reading the local threads for years.....I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good quality painter decorator to do my windows and some work inside, i'm in the New Park road/Brixton Hill area?
> 
> Thanks.




When would you want to work done?


----------



## nick (Aug 23, 2007)

Recently moved to and old house in Tulse Hill

Looking for a corgi plumber to:

safely remove dangerously installed old gas fire
Run gas pipe across a room for later fitting of a new gas fire.
Check out (/ service / fix / flush / replace if necessary ) central heating system, which has an old wheezy boiler and doesn't appear to have any thermostats.
Not perform unnecessary work
Any recommendations gratefully received
thanks


----------



## whitedove (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone know of a reliable and reasonable builder,Want to knock out a window and replace it with a door .so I can have a roof garden.

Had one quote.And was gobsmacked when he said it would cost £ 1.750..

Think it'll be cheaper to go buy meself a sledge hammer and do job myself .


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2007)

nick said:
			
		

> Recently moved to and old house in Tulse Hill
> 
> Looking for a corgi plumber to:
> 
> ...


It's worth being careful with plumbers and only using one a mate has personally recommended from experience. The Corgi rating means nothing really - any old jobsworth can get a corgi rating and there's plenty of corgi-registered pirates out there....


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 11, 2007)

I need someone in Herne Hill to fix my Ariston MicroCombi boiler - can anyone help?

Thanks...


----------



## playghirl (Sep 22, 2007)

nick said:
			
		

> Recently moved to and old house in Tulse Hill
> 
> Looking for a corgi plumber to:
> 
> ...


i NEED CORGI PLUMBER  for boiler work , just up hill in Wwst Norwood. How did yours do? 
Any recommendations?


----------



## playghirl (Sep 22, 2007)

goldengraham said:
			
		

> I need someone in Herne Hill to fix my Ariston MicroCombi boiler - can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks...


Graham, how was your plumber? I need boiler work also.


----------



## reubeness (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know someone who could refix about 12 tiles - 5-6 in bathroom around new shower box and 4-5 in kitchen that fell off wall - all need cutting to fit.
I live in Stockwell.

I also have the number of a fantastic plumber who fitted the shower above - great job and reasonable. PM me if interested or can help with the above.

thanks in advance


----------



## reubeness (Sep 25, 2007)

DJ Wrongspeed, your PM box is full, tried sending the plumber details today


----------



## netbob (Sep 28, 2007)

someone is petitioning the prime minister about the same of giant snails on brixton market: http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/BrixtonSnails/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 28, 2007)

memespring said:
			
		

> someone is petitioning the prime minister about the same of giant snails on brixton market: http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/BrixtonSnails/


 

well they're dangerous aren't they?

Meningitis?  er, no.  They carry something but I can't remember what


----------



## reubeness (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone
I really need a few jobs done around the house - tiles, shower rail etc., does anyone have a handyman/woman they use in the Stockwell/Brixton area. I would really appreciate a recommendation.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 30, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a builder to do a loft conversion in Loughborough Junction.

I have done all the plans/planning permission so just need the builder. 

Thanks


----------



## mark dodds (Nov 18, 2007)

*Snails and Nails*

Don't quite get how giant snails are in this thread BUT as they are: http://www.flickr.com/photos/markdodds/542206839/

Can't help but admit that when I saw them I was slightly shocked. Not because of snails per se but because of the way they are kept and handled. Shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 19, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a straight talking roofer to replace/repair the roofing felt etc on a small flat roof?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 20, 2007)

I need a builder to knock down a plasterboard wall, rebuild it, tile it and tile my bathroom floor.  Tiny bit of pluming involved.


----------



## Cowley (Dec 9, 2007)

I've just moved to house in Streatham and I'm looking for the following can anybody help?

1. Plumber

Having problems with water pressure and temperature in the bathroom. Have been told by a Gas man that the problem is definitely to do with plumbing/pipes and not related to do Gas boiler. Can anybody recommend me a decent plumber?

2. Carpenter

Need to have some chunky shelves installed into alcove walls. Can anybody recommend me a decent carpenter?

3. Electrician

To fix some dodgy lighting in Kitchen. Having problems with spotlights. Can anybody recommend me a decent electrician?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ringo (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm also looking for a decent plumber around the Brixton area. 
Water's coming in, so if anyone reading this has a number please pm.
Ta much


----------



## brucenbart (Dec 26, 2007)

*Electrician*

Not sure if I'm supposed to post this, but there didn't seem to be any replies to requests for electricians so here goes.

My missus is a qualified spark - covering the Brixton, Streatham, Clapham, Tulse Hill etc area. Obviously I am biased, but she's very reliable and does a good job. Estimates for larger jobs are free. If you want to contact her - email donna@atb-electrical.co.uk or phone 07801 269394. 

She's not working over Christmas and the New year (at my insistence, so she can take a rest!), but she'll be checking messages before starting back at work on 7 Jan.

Hope this is helpful


----------



## grosun (Jan 12, 2008)

If anyone knows of a corgi-registered plumber who'd be at all likely to be able to come out today, to West Dulwich type direction, please let me know!

(the boiler's not cooperating at all, so no showers, & the flat's now feeling pretty chilly)

Thanks!


----------



## Amy (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello - I really need a good electrician to do some lighting rewiring in Brixton (not a huge job, just kind of urgent!) - Can anyone recommend one?
Thanks!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 29, 2008)

Amy said:


> Hello - I really need a good electrician to do some lighting rewiring in Brixton (not a huge job, just kind of urgent!) - Can anyone recommend one?
> Thanks!


 


Amy

Have you actually read this thread?  

Look two posts above


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 17, 2008)

I still need a number for a builder for a wall and tiling in my bathroom.


----------



## richtea (Feb 17, 2008)

brix said:


> My Zanussi washing machine is making alarming rattling sounds  .  Can anyone recommend someone to come and take a look?


Any joy with this, my washing machine has just shuffled off this mortal coil and need someone good/local sharpish.


----------



## pads72 (Feb 25, 2008)

*TV Aerial*

Can anyone recommend a TV aerial installer? I know TV rots your brain, but there is the occasional good thing on!

I recently had my combi boiler replaced and was happy with the CORGI registered plumber - PM me if you'd like details.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2008)

richtea said:


> Any joy with this, my washing machine has just shuffled off this mortal coil and need someone good/local sharpish.


Me too! 

Our 8 year old washing machine has started filling up with water on its own accord and it's getting a bit wafty. If the repair person is going to charge more than a £100 to fix it we may as well get new one which upsets my anti-throwaway mantra.


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2008)

pads72 said:


> Can anyone recommend a TV aerial installer? I know TV rots your brain, but there is the occasional good thing on!


Have you tried the small booster aerials you can get from places like Argos?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2008)

editor said:


> Me too!
> 
> Our 8 year old washing machine has started filling up with water on its own accord and it's getting a bit wafty. If the repair person is going to charge more than a £100 to fix it we may as well get new one which upsets my anti-throwaway mantra.


 

I have the same problem so I'm always petrified when I go on holiday so put towels etc. to absorb water.

Have you checked the filter's not clogged, or the U-bend?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2008)

Papingo said:


> I still need a number for a builder for a wall and tiling in my bathroom.


 

The two brickies I know are no good to you.  One is my b/f and the other is his mate and he's in New York working


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you checked the filter's not clogged, or the U-bend?


Yeah - it works OK when it's on and clears all the water, but I figure it's a dodgy valve/seal.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2008)

editor said:


> Yeah - it works OK when it's on and clears all the water, but I figure it's a dodgy valve/seal.


 

hm, can't figure out what's wrong with ours as works fine when it's working and then whilst it's empty, it starts filling and the filter's fine, but unfortunately whoever connected it, superglued all the pipework


----------



## pads72 (Mar 6, 2008)

editor said:


> Have you tried the small booster aerials you can get from places like Argos?



Yep, got one of those, but as I'm on the ground floor, everytime a Bus / Train / Fire engine goes past, it loses picture & sound - which is great when you're waiting for a punchline/cliffhanger!


----------



## Geoffers (Mar 7, 2008)

Thought I'd feed back about plumber David Payne whom I hired after seeing him recommended on this thread. A couple of tips should you choose to do the same...

* Be sure he understands your problem and will address it directly.

David replaced a part in my boiler that didn't need replacing. It still has the fault but contains a shining-new, unrelated part!

* Check the price of parts with his supplier.

This is just a phone call and David gave us the number. Unfortunately we were a bit intimidated to do this whist he was standing there so found out later that he had double-charged us VAT. For a £170 part (that we didn't need!) this was quite significant.

Apart from these things I agree he was a nice bloke!


----------



## Spark (Mar 7, 2008)

editor said:


> Me too!
> 
> Our 8 year old washing machine has started filling up with water on its own accord and it's getting a bit wafty. If the repair person is going to charge more than a £100 to fix it we may as well get new one which upsets my anti-throwaway mantra.



I know a good person who fixes most electrical appliances.  For a £20 call out charge he will come and give a quick assessment and then let you know:

- if it's something he can fix on the spot, and then if you want him to he'll fix it.
- if it can be fixed but can't be done instantly and how much it will cost. 
or 
- if the price of fixing it would be more than getting a new one.  

He's very efficient too and does visits early (from 7am I think).  When my oven broke he had diagnosed the problem and fixed it all in less than 15 mins (it wasn't a tricky one), all before I had to leave for work.  Reasonably priced too.

PM me if you want his details.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 8, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The two brickies I know are no good to you.  One is my b/f and the other is his mate and he's in New York working




  I'll ask my mates in NY if they need anything done.


----------



## netbob (Mar 13, 2008)

Does anyone know a solicitor? Preferably one who specializes in property law (suing a freeholder)


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2008)

Spark said:


> I know a good person who fixes most electrical appliances.  For a £20 call out charge he will come and give a quick assessment and then let you know:


Cheers. I'll be in touch!


----------



## Bob (Mar 13, 2008)

I know a good carpenter guy - lives local to central Brixton.


----------



## huxley71 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi, 

All the requests for info about a painter/decorator on this thread seem to die a death pretty quickly.

Can anyone recommend someone please? Might involve a bit of plastering too. 

I'm on Brixton Hill.

Thanks.


----------



## netbob (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone know a builder who does floors? i.e.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 15, 2008)

huxley71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> All the requests for info about a painter/decorator on this thread seem to die a death pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


 

yes, I have a friend who's a painter/decorator and an excellent one who's been doing it for over 30 years but it depends on whether you want someone expensive or a nice cheap Polish one


----------



## Nickster (May 6, 2008)

Are there any window cleaners operating in Brixton?


----------



## jezg (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with WDS Home Improvements http://sitebuilder.yell.com/sb/show.do?id=SB0003371058000020, after seeing a guy wearing their uniform in the Effra they're coming round to give me a quote for some building work, would be good to know if anyone has anything good/bad to say about them, cheers.


----------



## han (May 8, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yes, I have a friend who's a painter/decorator and an excellent one who's been doing it for over 30 years but it depends on whether you want someone expensive or a nice cheap Polish one



I'd love his/her number - we are getting quotes to get our outside windows/doors painted at the moment. Will pm you.


----------



## ringo (May 9, 2008)

Just about to get a cat. Anyone know of a local person/company who can take out a double glazed patio door window and replace it with a cat flap?


----------



## hp66 (May 18, 2008)

*job well done*



brucenbart said:


> Not sure if I'm supposed to post this, but there didn't seem to be any replies to requests for electricians so here goes.
> 
> My missus is a qualified spark - covering the Brixton, Streatham, Clapham, Tulse Hill etc area. Obviously I am biased, but she's very reliable and does a good job. Estimates for larger jobs are free. If you want to contact her - email donna@atb-electrical.co.uk or phone 07801 269394.
> 
> ...



Thanks very much.  Just wanting to show my appreciation to your lovely "missus". Quick response to my initial enquiry. Punctual (unlike me  sorry) Reasonable price. Job well done. Highly recommended.


----------



## Fingers (May 30, 2008)

*Jeremy Halsey Plumber*

I am offering the services of my friend, Jeremy, who is based in West Dulwich.

His services are here

www.jhplumbing.net


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 18, 2008)

We don't exactly have a garden - more a strip of land. Yet it still has produced impressive numbers of weeds which are about to cover over our windows.  It has now got to critical stage!  Does anyone know of someone who wants to make a bit of money just getting rid of it all?  We have all the tools and gloves and stuff - we just don't have the time at the moment.


----------



## katie_m (Jun 22, 2008)

*Someone to pave over a front garden*

hello, wondered if anyone knew of a person/firm who could sort out my front garden?  It needs to be paved, plus I'd like to build a raised bed in which to plant a hedge.  The good news is, the house next door have had the same thing done (albeit a while back) so whoever takes on the job simply has to replicate the look of theirs!  Such a copycat...   SW2


----------



## Melinda (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking for a builder in the Lewisham, Lee area.  

Please pm me with any recommendations! 

Thanks,


----------



## goldengraham (Jul 8, 2008)

Not exactly a tradesman query I know, but a friend of mine is interested in the services of a reputable life coach, who would be ideally based around Brixton/Herne Hill/Dulwich. Please PM me with any suggestions.


----------



## pads72 (Jul 16, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> yes, I have a friend who's a painter/decorator and an excellent one who's been doing it for over 30 years but it depends on whether you want someone expensive or a nice cheap Polish one



Assuming he does general external repairs could I have his number too? 
Ta
Pads72


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 16, 2008)

pads72 said:


> Assuming he does general external repairs could I have his number too?
> Ta
> Pads72





He's probably too expensive for you.


----------



## CraddingtonBear (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello all

I'm looking for a reliable and affordable man & van combo, to assist with a flat move next week. I'd previously used a local chap named Colin, who I found to be great, but I'm not sure if he's still operating. If anyone has any recommendations, I'd appreciate it. Ideally someone who doesn't mind actually pitching in with the loading as well as the driving.

Thanks in advance...

Nick


----------



## salaryman (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a quality roofing company?  After years of putting it off, it's time to bite the bullet and fix the leaks!


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 7, 2008)

CraddingtonBear said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm looking for a reliable and affordable man & van combo, to assist with a flat move next week. I'd previously used a local chap named Colin, who I found to be great, but I'm not sure if he's still operating. If anyone has any recommendations, I'd appreciate it. Ideally someone who doesn't mind actually pitching in with the loading as well as the driving.
> 
> ...



Lino, based in East Dulwich / Herne Hill on Zero 7 9 6 2 2 4 7 4 6 9 has always been really good when I've moved house (once with a broken leg). Just make sure he knows how much stuff you've got to take - he normally pops round to take a guestimate of time / hands.


----------



## not effraid (Aug 11, 2008)

Hello all,

Can anyone recommend a carpenter/builder who can deal with floorboards?  It should be a fairly small job. 

Many thanks


----------



## Bob (Aug 12, 2008)

not effraid said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a carpenter/builder who can deal with floorboards?  It should be a fairly small job.
> 
> Many thanks



Yup - my neighbour - has done work for me and a couple of other urbanites. PM me and I'll send you his number.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 2, 2008)

Don't know if it counts as being a tradesman as such but if anyone needs some web type stuff doing you could try this local newly freelance guy:

http://www.brockwellwebdesign.com/

He can be contacted on 07872 014509.


----------



## teecee (Oct 20, 2008)

Looking for a reasonable man with a van to get a 2 seater sofa from Putney to Penge if anyone has any recommendations - as most of the ones on this thread seem to be for fully fledged removal. ta


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 29, 2008)

If you haven't found one, try Lino - his number's on here somewhere, or I can PM it to you. 

I need a window cleaner in Herne Hill, who's willing to climb a ladder. Is there such a thing anymore?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 29, 2008)

C Sousa

25, Hayter Rd, London, SW2 5AR 
Tel: 020 7738 7257

He is very good... No problem doing first floor windows with a ladder...


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 30, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Call out for a plumber/plumbing company who can handle a fairly big job (replacing loft tank & pipes) and are cheaper than Pimlico Plumbers! (probably not hard)


----------



## reubeness (Jan 22, 2009)

An excellent plumber friend of mine, great guy, honest and tidy!!!
He's based in Stockwell/Clapham. He's fitted from scratch a shower, outside tap and inside tap but does bigger jobs.

Colin White
Mobile 07949 095 184
Email: colin@cwplumbingservices.co.uk


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cheers


----------



## old dog (Jan 27, 2009)

hi men have herd abot this 2012 thing the end off the woird


----------



## Fenian (Jan 28, 2009)

old dog said:


> hi men have herd abot this 2012 thing the end off the woird



Crikey!


----------



## brix (Jan 28, 2009)

old dog said:


> hi men have herd abot this 2012 thing the end off the woird



Waves to Firky


----------



## melmaloney (Feb 13, 2009)

HELP !  MY CENTRAL HEATING HAS BROKEN DOWN.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 13, 2009)

If it's a central heating engineer you want, try Terry at Technogas.  07885 801266.


----------



## avenginangel (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I'll pm you the number


----------



## Pip (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi, does anyone know a CHEAP (must be cheap) man with van to transport a sofa from Clapham to Camberwell? We'll carry the sofa up/down stairs to keep it cheap. Cheep cheep cheep.


----------



## ringo (Feb 16, 2009)

Just had the front room/dining room painted by a very good decorator local to Camberwell. PM me for contact details.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Feb 22, 2009)

apparently i need a new thermostatic file for my oven. so i assume i need the services of a gas fitter. anyone know a reliable local gas fitter they've used before?

(or can a plumber do this job?)

cheers


----------



## colacubes (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone know of any plumbers who are reliable and will do smallish jobs?  Our kitchen sink outlet appears to be blocked and we've tried various methods from sink unblocking fluid, bleach, hot water and taking the pipes apart to try and sort it.  Took 5 cocking hours for the sink to drain after doing the washing up last night 

Ta


----------



## ricbake (Mar 18, 2009)

editor said:


> Me too!
> 
> Our 8 year old washing machine has started filling up with water on its own accord and it's getting a bit wafty. If the repair person is going to charge more than a £100 to fix it we may as well get new one which upsets my anti-throwaway mantra.





Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have the same problem so I'm always petrified when I go on holiday so put towels etc. to absorb water.
> 
> Have you checked the filter's not clogged, or the U-bend?



It will be the solenoid - the electrical switch on the inlet of the washing machine - it would cost about £7.50 and you could replace it yourself if about half an hour

It isn't closing properly and letting water drip into the machine like a leaky tap.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 18, 2009)

nipsla said:


> Does anyone know of any plumbers who are reliable and will do smallish jobs?  Our kitchen sink outlet appears to be blocked and we've tried various methods from sink unblocking fluid, bleach, hot water and taking the pipes apart to try and sort it.  Took 5 cocking hours for the sink to drain after doing the washing up last night
> 
> Ta



Can you checked outside where it empties that it isn't blocked there. Another way to tackle it is by removing the U bend and using a thick spring wire called a snake that you'll get from somewhere like Blissets at the Kennington end of Brixton Road. Feed the snake into the open end of the pipe rotating it as you do, fiddle the snake round the corners of the pipe and twist it into any blokage, if you can't push through it you have to try to pull it back. Stinky greasy unoleasant job that you need patience for. Or about £90 to pay someone else to do it!


----------



## colacubes (Mar 18, 2009)

ricbake said:


> Can you checked outside where it empties that it isn't blocked there. Another way to tackle it is by removing the U bend and using a thick spring wire called a snake that you'll get from somewhere like Blissets at the Kennington end of Brixton Road. Feed the snake into the open end of the pipe rotating it as you do, fiddle the snake round the corners of the pipe and twist it into any blokage, if you can't push through it you have to try to pull it back. Stinky greasy unoleasant job that you need patience for. Or about £90 to pay someone else to do it!



My other half did all that.  It was a bit better for a week but now it's worse.  Think this needs a professional annoyingly!

e2a - my other half is out of the country at the mo and I'm completely unpractical about this stuff so figure I'd better get someone to look at it as it's getting on my tits quite frankly


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 19, 2009)

I also need a plumber to sort out a broken tap.


----------



## drownedrat (Apr 9, 2009)

*Need a handyman to fix floorboards/do some decorating*

Hi there,

I'm looking for a handyman to repair some floorboards and do some decorating. The house is in Central Brixton.

If anyone knows of anyone who they've had good experiences with I'd be enternally grateful if they could PM me details.

Thanks !


----------



## nick (May 22, 2009)

We need to get a new bathroom put in (and also rebuld the existing one).

Being clueless, I am keen to go for some sort of full service option where one company is responsible for design, survey, supply, build etc.

So far, Dolphin seem to be the only organisation I have found that fits the bill, but a quick Google shows a catalogue of complaints about them (I assume that people are more likely to post opinions on the web if they have a complaint than if they have a recommendations - but even so).

Does anyone have any direct experience of Dolphin, both good and bad?
Alternatively, can you recommend somewhere else we can go to? (we are in SW London / Tulse Hill)?
We had the Dolphin salesman round last night for an initial look, prior to coming back to measure up and design it on his laptop, and he was alright but gave it a bit too much of the "special sale on if you sign by Monday" patter to make me comfortable.

 Any advice much appreciated, as I am feeling a bit lost !

Ps Will cross post this in suburban and Brixton trades - Mods please delete one if that is the wrong thing to do - ta


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 10, 2009)

In need of a decorator. Smallish job re-wallpapering & painting an area that was damaged by a leak.
PM me details if anyone knows someone reliable.

Ta.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 10, 2009)

Pie if you find one can you pass the details on please. We too have had a leak that needs painting over


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 10, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> In need of a decorator. Smallish job re-wallpapering & painting an area that was damaged by a leak.
> PM me details if anyone knows someone reliable.
> 
> Ta.




My friend's a decorator with over 30 years experience


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> My friend's a decorator with over 30 years experience



Can you PM me details please?


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

shakespearegirl said:


> Pie if you find one can you pass the details on please. We too have had a leak that needs painting over




Will do.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi

Anyone know anyone who does laptop repairs? Ta.


----------



## mrtea (Aug 4, 2009)

brixtonvilla said:


> Hi
> 
> Anyone know anyone who does laptop repairs? Ta.



What sort of laptop do you have?
if its a mac and the jobs not to much of a biggie and you have
someone technically minded. . this site I always find helpful
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide


----------



## Crispy (Aug 4, 2009)

*Local*


----------



## mrtea (Aug 4, 2009)

I am moving down to Brixton on around the 16th, to Josephine Avenue,
I was wondering if there are any desperate dan types out there, who want to make 
a few bucks helping me move a few tables, beds and other stuff up to our second floor flat?
My girlfriend and I will of been driving for the past 9 hours, feeling tired and even though theres not
that much heavy stuff shes really not built for that kind of physical work!
anyone?


----------



## Cowley (Aug 5, 2009)

Can anybody recommend any builders that can do kitchen refurbs so to speak of?

I'm looking for some reliable folks to replace kitchen cupboards, fit wood shelves, install wood worktops, sink/taps, cooker, lighting, basically a spruce up.

Anybody know of anybody?

P.S. I'm based in Streatham


----------



## pboi (Aug 5, 2009)

Marcin, Polish and awesome. Did a mates flat refurb. 07932448597


----------



## meems (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello all.  We need a man with a van who is trustworthy, burly and won't rip us off.  I'd read back further on the thread but it's all a bit old.  Anyone moved recently and was saved by guardian angel with van?


----------



## katie_m (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all - looking for a reasonable and fairminder plumber to do a job on Barnwell Road SW2.  It isn't too tricky, it's just that the water valve that supplies the dishwasher and the washing machine - it has sprung a leak.  Have managed to royally fck about with the rubber washer, thus killing it.  

So someone who will do a pss easy job and not charge me a fortune just for being a thick girl.  Please.


----------



## pboi (Sep 6, 2009)

there are numbers all over the thread


----------



## katie_m (Sep 6, 2009)

Ta pboi, will look back over it.


----------



## pboi (Sep 6, 2009)

the one I added is a plumber/handyman/legend.

have used him, not sure the size of your job


----------



## bang (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi people can anyone recommend a good carpet cleaning person in brixton? front room carpet needs a steamclean..it's only a small job, maybe 4x4m so am reluctant to get a "2 hour minimum callout" contractor? Thanks


----------



## bodger_barnett (Oct 7, 2009)

katie_m - there is a really good plumber living actually ON barnwell road (as do I)!

His name is Rob Blair - number is 07971 342871.
He'll be more than happy to help.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2009)

Can anyone PM me the number of a good reliable electrician please?  Tis fairly urgent


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 13, 2009)

reubeness said:


> An excellent plumber friend of mine, great guy, honest and tidy!!!
> He's based in Stockwell/Clapham. He's fitted from scratch a shower, outside tap and inside tap but does bigger jobs.
> 
> Colin White
> ...


i arranged for this guy to come round but he never turned up! so if anyone knows of a _reliable_ local plumber, i'd be more than grateful. 

EDIT:found one.


----------



## cwservices (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi brixton hatter was it me you are talking about (CWSERVICES PLUMBING AND HEATING) I am sorry if I caused you an inconveinence, but i don't remember receiving  your call mate or i would have come round immediately. The last thing i don't want to do is let people down!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 16, 2009)

Can anyone recommend someone to replace some guttering. We need a length at the front of the house replaced and some cleared and reattached at the back. Its the first floor.

We've just had someone come round who wants £110 per hour + VAT


----------



## ashie259 (Oct 28, 2009)

Could someone recommend a reliable electrician, please?


----------



## nagapie (Nov 27, 2009)

Ibrahim Basaran is a very good and reliable electrician I use: 07939294459. 

Anyone know a local roofer? We have a leak coming into our kitchen from the loft and we need to sort it asap!


----------



## zzande (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi everyone... was wondering if anyone knows about Alan Hope, he was a joiner based in Brixton. His place was at 532 Barrington Road SW9 8QB. He seems to have closed down! Ive been searching and searching online and not been able to find him. Anyone know his current contact details? Or story? Haha


----------



## mashton (Jan 11, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> If you haven't found one, try Lino - his number's on here somewhere, or I can PM it to you.
> 
> I need a window cleaner in Herne Hill, who's willing to climb a ladder. Is there such a thing anymore?



I'm after a Window Cleaner as well, could you let me know Lino's number, or does anyone else have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 11, 2010)

My lodger used Lino (for moving flat) after Snowy's recommendation (and Tank Girl also recommended him I think).. he was fab apparently.

I could also do with a window cleaner as it happens!


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 11, 2010)

Lino's great, and always super friendly. 

Does anyone know of a cleaner that will do a one off spring clean that doesn't cost an arm and a leg? Brixton / Stockwell...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 12, 2010)

C SousaWindow Cleaners

Tel: 020 7738 7257| 25, Hayter Rd, London, SW2 5AR 

This guy is a really good and reasonably priced window cleaner. Not afraid to jump out of a first floor window to clean the outside..


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> C SousaWindow Cleaners
> 
> Tel: 020 7738 7257| 25, Hayter Rd, London, SW2 5AR
> 
> This guy is a really good and reasonably priced window cleaner. Not afraid to jump out of a first floor window to clean the outside..



Thanks for that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks from me too.


----------



## greenhouse (Jan 16, 2010)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Only just seen all these...
> People were meant to PM me.....



sorry but how do you pm so you can get the list of local tradesmen ?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Ah, no, that was years ago, things have changed (all my tradesmen seemed to have emigrated or retired) and it's just a case of trawling through the thread.....


----------



## mashton (Jan 18, 2010)

shakespearegirl said:


> C SousaWindow Cleaners
> 
> Tel: 020 7738 7257| 25, Hayter Rd, London, SW2 5AR
> 
> This guy is a really good and reasonably priced window cleaner. Not afraid to jump out of a first floor window to clean the outside..




Just made an appointment. Cheers


----------



## NS1664 (Jan 20, 2010)

*Pest Controller wanted*

Hi

Have a bit of a problem with mice at my flat off Acre Lane.  I tried Lambeth Council & they wanted to charge £100 call out & could n't make it for a week.  

Can any of the kind souls on here recommend a reliable pest controller who might be better value than the council?

Many thanks


----------



## ashie259 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Gas fire service?*

Hello all

Does anyone know of someone who could inspect and service our gas 'coal-effect' fire? Haven't used ours for years but our front room is now desperately cold...

Thanks


----------



## matt m (Jan 28, 2010)

NS1664 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a bit of a problem with mice at my flat off Acre Lane.  I tried Lambeth Council & they wanted to charge £100 call out & could n't make it for a week.
> 
> ...



er, how big is your problem? 

I ask cos the Lambeth council pest controller used to call round once a month to our flats as a matter of routine, and all he did was put down poison.

Which is a double-edged sword cos if it does kill a mouse or two then you end up with a stinking decomposing rodent under your floorboards, which might end up attracting an infestation of flies. Not pretty at all.

We've always had a bit of a mouse problem (Victorian house in Brixton - goes with the territory), but we'd always just put down a lot of white plastic Big Cheese traps, with a bit of peanut butter dolloped in them, in the likely areas. They worked quite well. (I may be a vegetarian, but I'm ruthlessly anti-mouse. No mimsy live-mouse traps for me) This winter, touch wood, is looking like the first in three years in which they haven't come back, amazingly.

Plus, soon as our new back door's in, we're visiting Battersea to get ourselves a cat.


----------



## NS1664 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Matt

It's not a serious infestation, just evidence that we get the odd mouse in our airing cupboard and under a kitchen unit.  Have put poison down regularly but doesn't seem to have stopped the problem & probably time to call in the professionals given it is in the kitchen. 

Where I used to live (outside London) it cost £30 a couple of years ago when I needed the council pest controller & they came next day....so I baulked at the £100 demand and a week's wait from Lambeth (though I'm getting used to being disappointed by Lambeth every single time I have absolutely anything to do with them)

I don't like killing little creatures either, but agree that you have to draw the line at mice.  I won't let the pest controller use glue traps though.  Apparently they end up gnawing their own legs off.

Any suggestions most welcome


----------



## LadyR (Jan 30, 2010)

We had a mouse in our place recently - I bought some simple Rentokil snap traps (they were £5.99 for a pack of 2 in Robert Dyas)....baited them with chocolate spread and they proved very effective.  Felt a bit guilty about killing an animal, but really couldn't put up with finding any more droppings in my kitchen!


----------



## matt m (Jan 31, 2010)

that's the thing though - unless the professionals can actually plug all the holes where the mice are getting in, they can't fix your problem, they can just kill this month's mice.

put several traps under the kitchen unit and in the airing cupboard, baited with choc spread or peanut butter. 

if you can, go along the skirting board behind the kitchen unit and fill in any gaps or holes with silicone filler and/or wire wool. (if you have time, do it for the whole room) do the same in the airing cupboard. consider no hole too small.


----------



## mrtea (Jan 31, 2010)

I need to do some diy myself. anyone know where to get a nice cheap blue boiler suit near brixton?


----------



## matt m (Feb 1, 2010)

The DIY shop in the railway arch, past the leisure centre, past Pope's Road - that sells boilersuits.


----------



## malice (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know a good kitchen fitter in the area? And/or an electrician - there's some electric things that need sorting first.

Thanks


----------



## mrtea (Mar 3, 2010)

Am looking for someone to fix my ripped trousers! does anyone have any recommendations for a well priced, good quality cloth mender / tailor?


----------



## EthicalSmut (Mar 4, 2010)

*clothes mending*

I always get decent, honest clothes mending done by Oval Express (Clapham Road, just south of Oval)

You seem to get the best prices / service if, while handing in your broken clothes you lament the poor quality of clothes today etc, so the mending man can tell you about how his zips are better than Next's.

Good luck!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Well here is a big recommendation for Colin of CW Services - plumbing. 

After calling him yesterday about our broken Saniflo and blocked bathroom pipes, he came round today to have a look and its all fixed.

Our other plumber had told us the saniflo needed replacing. 

He's coming back next week to do a boiler inspection.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Mar 12, 2010)

An Electrician called Will Forrest came round today. Got him from Which. 
He was excellent, came round on the dot of 8am when he said he would and fixed washing machine and did others things for a really reasonable amount.

I'm totally recommending him.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Mar 12, 2010)

ashie259 said:


> Could someone recommend a reliable electrician, please?



Yes! See above


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 16, 2010)

On Vauxhallmum's recommendation I also got Will Forrest around yesterday.  He was very good and very reasonably priced.  I would definitely second the recommendation.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2010)

Recommendations for a reasonably priced painter and decorator in south London please.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Recommendations for a reasonably priced painter and decorator in south London please.




Depends what you call reasonably priced


----------



## nagapie (Mar 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Depends what you call reasonably priced



Happy to get a number and decide that for myself.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2010)

nagapie said:


> Happy to get a number and decide that for myself.




Have you got one yet?

Lots of people here have used Polish decorators and been happy

I've given a friend's number to quite a few people on here but they've never used him as I'm guessing they find someone cheaper


----------



## nagapie (Mar 24, 2010)

One number so far. Going on hols tomorrow so will have to wait 3 weeks. Send me your mate's number, as long as they don't mind a reasonably small job - one largish room.


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 24, 2010)

We used South East Decorators this summer to do lots in our flat after a recommendation from a friend.  We had them fit our new kitchen which they did wonderfully and at a very reasonable price (we thought) so we then got them to do several other rooms in the flat, including the bathroom and toilet.  We're really pleased with the results.  It's basically a small company run by an older guy called Terry Thorley who has a few young guys working for him - who were all lovely, polite and very trustworthy - also they gave real attention to detail.  Anyway, that was our experiences with him, we'd use him again.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks, will give them a call.


----------



## kalibuzz (Mar 30, 2010)

*ANyone who can recommend a mechanic for a VW Golf??*

Hi can anyone recommend a mechanic for a VW Golf around Brixton?


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 31, 2010)

I use Hearn Bros on Brixton Hill for my car - they have always been fab. Don't have a VW though...

By the White Horse. No is 02086716228


----------



## kalibuzz (Mar 31, 2010)

Cheers, thanks for that, will check it out


----------



## mccliche (Apr 27, 2010)

man in a van reccomendations?

only gonna need him for 1 hour this saturday, so pref no booking fee or 2 hour minimum

cheers


----------



## malice (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a good local tiler?

Thanks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 29, 2010)

malice said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good local tiler?
> 
> Thanks






No, sorry


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 30, 2010)

malice said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good local tiler?
> 
> Thanks



I just had my bathroom re-tiled and lots of decorating done. Really good, quick and reasonably priced. He's not local but he does a lot of South London work, depends how big your job is. Nunzio - 07809 615 036


----------



## zzande (May 7, 2010)

Not strictly a 'tradesman' query but... Does anyone know where I can get a pair of jeans taken up ie alterations in Brixton area?


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2010)

I need a plumber to do a boiler service and change a valve (probably)  in my shower.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 7, 2010)

zzande said:


> Not strictly a 'tradesman' query but... Does anyone know where I can get a pair of jeans taken up ie alterations in Brixton area?




Dry cleaners?


----------



## bosie (May 10, 2010)

I had some work done on my flat by a good electrician the other day. His name is Jason and his price was very reasonable. His number is 07591875065.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 10, 2010)

quimcunx said:


> I need a plumber to do a boiler service and change a valve (probably)  in my shower.



Colin from CWS above is really good.


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 10, 2010)

zzande said:


> Not strictly a 'tradesman' query but... Does anyone know where I can get a pair of jeans taken up ie alterations in Brixton area?



There is a lady in the Reliance Arcade bit of the market who is really good and quick. About half way down the arcade. 

Otherwise the drycleaners on Atlantic Road are good, bit more expensive..


----------



## cuthbert (May 13, 2010)

I used Colin of CW Services on basis of recs on this board, came in to fix a small plumbing job, nice reasonable bloke, quick, local, reliable, £70 hr, no call out charge.


----------



## Sam Macaulay (May 14, 2010)

For recommendations in the area it might also be worth taking a look at Streetbank.com.

The website allows you to see all the things that people in the immediate area (within 1000 yards of your home) are willing to lend, give away - or skills they are willing to share.  Recommendations and requests can also be posted on the site - anything from a good window cleaner to a request for help with changing a bicycle tyre.

It's a community project designed to bring neighbourhoods together and make the world a bit nicer - a bit of a cross between a social networking and freecycle site.  It's taking off in East Dulwich and Herne Hill and the more people who get on board, the better it'll be!


----------



## g force (May 24, 2010)

Hey all....anyone got a glaziers they could recommend. Need to replace a sash window and want to get some quotes together.


----------



## Melinda (May 28, 2010)

pboi said:


> Marcin, Polish and awesome. Did a mates flat refurb. 07932448597



Ha! Is PBoi still banned?! 

Anyway- warm recommendations for his guy Marcin and his team- he's just done my sister's kitchen- bricking up doorways, demolishing walls, new windows, plumbing, paster work, floors- all great and no complications.   

The neighbours booked him up as well after seeing his work.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 4, 2010)

For basic plumbing I have just secured the services of the fabulous Kieran...PM me if you want his number...he's still learning but did a tricky job Chez Magpie with no problems and wanted a ridiculously small amount of dosh in return.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jun 12, 2010)

Washing machine is making a dreadful sound on spin, but doesn't sound like the motor's fucked.
It's 7 yrs old & I'd rather use the money to buy a new one if nessasary rather than spunk it on expensive parts & repair labour.
Does anyone know a handy man repair man who could, for say £30,  have a quick butchers at it & tell if it's worth repairing or not?

Ta.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jun 26, 2010)

Pie 1 said:


> Washing machine is making a dreadful sound on spin, but doesn't sound like the motor's fucked.
> It's 7 yrs old & I'd rather use the money to buy a new one if nessasary rather than spunk it on expensive parts & repair labour.
> Does anyone know a handy man repair man who could, for say £30,  have a quick butchers at it & tell if it's worth repairing or not?
> 
> Ta.



Will Forrest again. PM for number

Anyone know a good window cleaner in SW8? I HAVE to clean this bastard house or I'll go mad


----------



## ashie259 (Jun 28, 2010)

Melinda said:


> Anyway- warm recommendations for his guy Marcin and his team- he's just done my sister's kitchen- bricking up doorways, demolishing walls, new windows, plumbing, paster work, floors- all great and no complications.
> 
> The neighbours booked him up as well after seeing his work.


Thanks for this - am going to give Marcin a call. How do you pronounce his name - Mar-SEEN, Mar-CHEEN, MAR-sin... ?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 7, 2010)

*Plumber and Electrician needed...*

Friend needs someone (Registered, I know it's not Corgi anymore...) that can do both or two recommendations to have a look at a property in addition to her survey. The property is on Brixton Hill. 

Any recommendations?

Cheers


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2010)

Gas Safe has replaced Corgi registration I think


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2010)

Have you looked on here?

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=119522


----------



## g force (Jul 7, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Friend needs someone (Registered, I know it's not Corgi anymore...) that can do both or two recommendations to have a look at a property in addition to her survey. The property is on Brixton Hill.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Cheers



Why not pay for the more complete survey that covers both? Sorry to be flippant but scrimping on a survey is one of the dumbest things you can do.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 7, 2010)

g force said:


> Why not pay for the more complete survey that covers both? Sorry to be flippant but scrimping on a survey is one of the dumbest things you can do.



She is getting the full survey. She intends to renovate and wants professional opinion.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sparkies need part p for domestic work nowadays.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 7, 2010)

Kanda said:


> She is getting the full survey. She intends to renovate and wants professional opinion.



Have you asked your landlord in your pub?


----------



## Kanda (Jul 7, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you asked your landlord in your pub?



Yup, Pub no good.

I sent her recommendations from that thread though, cheers.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Penguin Plumbing*

Try Scott Penguin at Penguin Plumbing. Reliable and friendly chap:

www.penguinheatingplumbing.co.uk


----------



## timothysutton1 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Penguin Plumbing*

Friendly and reliable Streatham plumber:

www.penguinheatingplumbing.co.uk


----------



## Kanda (Jul 7, 2010)

‘Hi, can I speak to Mr Penguin please’
‘Sure, who’s calling?’
‘Batman’

Genius 


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 7, 2010)

I know a good local plumber i will pm u. He should know a sparkie.


----------



## katie_m (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone know anyone who can fix a Hotpoint electric double oven?  It fused the house earlier and now I can't get it to switch on.  Power is reaching it as the little digital clock is working, but neither top nor bottom oven will turn on.  Apols not to search through thread for this type of info - an wrangling a 9 day old baby and a bit horrified to find myself without oven!

IGNORE ME -HAVE SORTED - WAS BEING STOOPID.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 12, 2010)

katie_m said:


> Anyone know anyone who can fix a Hotpoint electric double oven?  It fused the house earlier and now I can't get it to switch on.  Power is reaching it as the little digital clock is working, but neither top nor bottom oven will turn on.  Apols not to search through thread for this type of info - an wrangling a 9 day old baby and a bit horrified to find myself without oven!
> 
> IGNORE ME -HAVE SORTED - WAS BEING STOOPID.




Timer?


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 13, 2010)

Not sure if I'm allowed to do this but I'm a qualified electrician based in Brixton- I have appeared in the recommended trades section but a while ago.

You can check out my website if you like www.atb-electrical.co.uk for more info/contacts

SB


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2010)

Kanda: do you mind if I merge this thread with the other one as it's proved a brilliant resource and would be good to keep them all together.


----------



## Kanda (Jul 13, 2010)

Fine by me.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2010)

*merged, tagged and thread title expanded


----------



## nagapie (Jul 25, 2010)

Could this be a sticky again please.


----------



## cwservices (Aug 2, 2010)

*plumbers*

Check this company ,very reliable ,quick response and good prices www.cwplumbingservices.co.uk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 3, 2010)

cwservices said:


> Check this company ,very reliable ,quick response and good prices www.cwplumbingservices.co.uk


 
I think someone's already recommended you.

Are you allowed to advertise yourself?


----------



## jpm (Aug 4, 2010)

cwservices said:


> Check this company ,very reliable ,quick response and good prices www.cwplumbingservices.co.uk


 
Thought this thread used to be a sticky. Anyway, did a search, found it, used CW Plumbing and happy with the service.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

cwservices said:


> Check this company ,very reliable ,quick response and good prices www.cwplumbingservices.co.uk


 Tut, tut! You're not allowed to advertise yourself, but actually you've done work for me and I can attest to the above being a good description of your services. But no more self-promotion please!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 7, 2010)

...ooh forgot my original purpose in visiting this thread....I know a young man who is a good general handyman who can do small jobs evening & weekends. PM me if you want his details.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 16, 2010)

Can anyone recommend someone local to replace a heating element in a Tecnik oven?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

Need recommendations for a washing machine repair guy.  Needs to really know his job as I think I need valves in washing machine replaced, valves/taps that control the water flow replaced, and I think I've also now got a blockage somewhere as water is pouring out of soap tray.

If it's going to cost silly money then it may just be worth buying new washing machine which always costs more as you have to bung people money to bring it up four flights of stairs.

I've seen Will Forest's name crop up, but not sure if he's a handyman, jack of all trades or a dedicated washing machine repairman

Someone also recommended someone who advertises in the SLP.  Doesn't know his name.  Just remembers that he was a black guy and lives local.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 3, 2010)

This thread really should be a sticky you know, and I think someone should do a summary of all the tradespeople recommended and their phones numbers


----------



## snackhead (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi -Looking for a reliable gardener for tidy up/clearance work


----------



## nagapie (Sep 8, 2010)

Without having time to reread the whole thread, I am looking for a local and reliable:

roofer, electrician and person to put in central heating


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 8, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This thread really should be a sticky you know, and *I think someone should do a summary of all the tradespeople recommended and their phones numbers*



Cracking idea. Reckon you'd get in done by the weekend?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> Cracking idea. Reckon you'd get in done by the weekend?


 
I do think so myself.  Busy for the next few days though.

Would be better as well if people put numbers up instead of PMing them


----------



## jayne (Oct 14, 2010)

*Man and van Removals*

For man and van removals I have recently moved WAG Removals who were recommended to me by my neighbour, and they were great. They moved my office and my flat and were very professional and had a very good atitude to customer service.
The price was very good too. They have their prices on their website so you can check.
Very Recommendable!

http://www.wagremovals.co.uk


----------



## Casaubon (Oct 19, 2010)

*Leatherworker/Tailor/Seamstress?*
I'm looking for someone to do repairs on a (very heavy-duty) leather coat - does anyone have any suggestions? 
Cheers.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 20, 2010)

One more try, a roofer anyone?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.foxcontracts.co.uk/

I used these guys to do some guttering last year. Very reasonable and professional.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 12, 2010)

cat flap installer anyone?


----------



## Melinda (Jan 18, 2011)

How much should it cost to replace a first floor exterior (masonry) window sill/ ledge? Approx?

Dimensions: 1000mm x 300mm x 150mm.  

I discovered it today, apparently it came down during the snow with the weight of icicles.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a decorator in the Brixton/Herne Hill area? 

We have a small bedroom that needs redecorating (wall paper stripping, painting).

Thanks!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 21, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an electrician? Lost power and heating!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2011)

Melinda said:


> How much should it cost to replace a first floor exterior (masonry) window sill/ ledge? Approx?
> 
> Dimensions: 1000mm x 300mm x 150mm.
> 
> I discovered it today, apparently it came down during the snow with the weight of icicles.



has it all fallen down, or just partially collapsed? And what sort of property?

I'm admittedly channeling these questions on behalf of a Stonemason mate down the pub and can't give you a quick answer. The basic jist of what I understood is that if it's entirely gone, you may need more than a masonry specialist to come and quickly patch up


----------



## Melinda (Jan 21, 2011)

tarannau said:


> has it all fallen down, or just partially collapsed? And what sort of property?
> 
> I'm admittedly channeling these questions on behalf of a Stonemason mate down the pub and can't give you a quick answer. The basic jist of what I understood is that if it's entirely gone, you may need more than a masonry specialist to come and quickly patch up



Crappola.  I made the decision yesterday to get rid, it was just too dangerous. It had partially collapsed but large chunks from the underside had been pulled away, and bits were dropping off all the time. Plus from the upstairs window a crack was visible along its surface. 
Worryingly most of it just lifted off. There is now a small remnant of masonry where the ledge was attached to the house.  

That part of the house is mid Victorian I think. Now Im concerned that the builder Ive got coming round to look at it wont have the expertise to safely replace it. Over the phone he was talking about steel rods....?


----------



## Rushy (Jan 21, 2011)

Steel rods are fine. He will probably intend to chemically fix them into the remaining stone under the window and cast a sill in situ. The steel rods hold the two parts together. If he uses the right mix of concrete and builds a decent mould allowing for a  run-off and drip edge you wont be able to tell the difference once it is painted. 

If you opt for replacing the stonework it will probably mean removing the remaining part and this could involve removal of the window and disturbing the inernal plasterwork. Lots of hassle. Only worth it if you have very special window ledges!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2011)

I think that vaguely tallies with what Mr Mason said fwiw. i also suspect that he and his masonry type specialists would recommend the latter path, whereas a general purpose builder could be better placed to do a cheaper repair.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2011)

Does anyone know a Gas repairman? . My boiler isn't lighting.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't gas suppliers come out? (I could be wrong but thought it was in boiler service contracts for them to come out?)


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2011)

Biddly said:


> Don't gas suppliers come out? (I could be wrong but thought it was in boiler service contracts for them to come out?)


 
As in the gas company?. I doubt they would fix the boiler. I have the phone number of the guys who service it - but they aren't answering, lucky it's not cold.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2011)

That's what I thought, but not had anyone out for years. Best ignore me tbh


----------



## Pip (Feb 5, 2011)

Anyone know a cheap man and van?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2011)

Pip said:


> Anyone know a cheap man and van?


 
£15 red man with a van has gone up to £20 I think


----------



## Pip (Feb 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> £15 red man with a van has gone up to £20 I think


 
It's a rip off anyway


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 5, 2011)

Pip said:


> It's a rip off anyway


 
Probably.  They're right tatty vans as well.  You wonder if they will fall to pieces with any heavy load


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> Does anyone know a Gas repairman? . My boiler isn't lighting.


 
If you send me your number, I'll get hendo to text it to you (if he has it on his phone).  Otherwise it will be much later/tomorrow.


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 5, 2011)

Pip said:


> Anyone know a cheap man and van?


 
If you've got a driving licence it might be worth joining Streetvan (http://www.streetvan.co.uk/)
I usually need a van 2 or 3 times per year. In the past I hired one by the day, but for the last couple of years I've used Streetvan.
You book online, pick one up from one of their locations (Acre Lane is nearest), and pay by the hour (c. £9). I think the joining fee is about £20.
I think it's saved me some money, but the great advantage is not having to go through the normal van hire rigmarole (finding paper licence, going to hire office to fill out forms etc.)


----------



## Melinda (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive just done a quick thread search for damp specialists and didnt have any luck. 

Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## metalguru (Feb 14, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a painter and decorator in the Vauxhall area?

I've a small room that needs mould removal and then painting. Also some work on wood - doors, window-frames and skirting boards etc


----------



## nagapie (Mar 3, 2011)

My washing machine is in crisis. It's not draining all the water, it's leaking sometimes and the catch on the door is broken. Anyone know who I could get to fix it? I don't want to end up paying loads of dosh just to be told I need a new one.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2011)

nagapie said:


> My washing machine is in crisis. It's not draining all the water, it's leaking sometimes and the catch on the door is broken. Anyone know who I could get to fix it? I don't want to end up paying loads of dosh just to be told I need a new one.



I don't know of any specialists but when a washing machine isn't draining properly (and there isn't any other drainage problems in the house) then it's usually because the filter needs to be cleaned/emptied.

If you look at exhibit A below:







On the bottom right hand side of the washing machine there's a rectangular thing that most people don't notice. It's access to the filter. Open that, remove the filter and then it's a case of disposing of whatever is in there (hair and fluff and stuff) into the bin and then putting it back again. Try that first.


----------



## jallow (Mar 4, 2011)

hello am a man and van who needs work,if anyone is interested to hire my services you more than welcome to put them thru to me,many thanks


----------



## Rushy (Mar 4, 2011)

nagapie said:


> My washing machine is in crisis. It's not draining all the water, it's leaking sometimes and the catch on the door is broken. Anyone know who I could get to fix it? I don't want to end up paying loads of dosh just to be told I need a new one.


 
I have used a repair chap from Automatic Appliances for years. I think they are pretty honest and reliable. 02087711971


----------



## nagapie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks, Rushy. Will try the filter as suggested by C66 (have been told to try this before but typically mine isn't at the front so I've not been able to move the washing machine to get to it) tonight and call the recommendation if that doesn't work. No washing machine with a baby is no fun.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 4, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Thanks, Rushy. Will try the filter as suggested by C66 (have been told to try this before but typically mine isn't at the front so I've not been able to move the washing machine to get to it) tonight and call the recommendation if that doesn't work. No washing machine with a baby is no fun.


 
Put some cloths down on the floor first


----------



## nagapie (Mar 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Put some cloths down on the floor first



Check. Just done it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 4, 2011)

As for the leak, if it isn't related to the draining problem then it might be an idea to do a load whilst the washing machine is pulled out to see if you can spot the source of it. Chances are it's one of the water supply pipes and a jubilee clip needs tightening.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks all. Actually filter was on front but I couldn't find it due to it being behind a panel. With help from the boyfriend we got it done and there were a couple of stray items in there. Running it now to see if it will drain properly.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 4, 2011)

Still not draining. I guess the pump is broken. Does anyone know if this means I need a new machine or if it can be cheaply replaced?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 4, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Still not draining. I guess the pump is broken. Does anyone know if this means I need a new machine or if it can be cheaply replaced?


 
Someone pointed me to this website ages ago.  It's excellent.  Take a look before you go buying a new machine

http://www.washerhelp.co.uk/washing-machine-repairs.html

Water not draining

http://www.washerhelp.co.uk/washing-machine-parts/pumps.html#cl_q6


----------



## nagapie (Mar 5, 2011)

Managed to fix it. Blew some sealant out the pipe, it was preventing draining. Pity we found this after we'd broken the door trying to get it open

Thanks for the links, Minnie, let me know if you have one for a leaking kitchen sink.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Managed to fix it. Blew some sealant out the pipe, it was preventing draining. Pity we found this after we'd broken the door trying to get it open
> 
> Thanks for the links, Minnie, let me know if you have one for a leaking kitchen sink.



Where's it leaking from?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2011)

Landlady has asked me to recommend a person to deal with damp in a hallway.
I can find one okay through networks but any recommendation? 
Damp always seems like a tradesmen's cash cow to me rather than the big, scary task it is painted to be.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Landlady has asked me to recommend a person to deal with damp in a hallway.
> I can find one okay through networks but any recommendation?
> Damp always seems like a tradesmen's cash cow to me rather than the big, scary task it is painted to be.


 
Worth seeing if anyone you knows knows a brickie to get them to look at it first as they may be able to tell you where it's coming from or get a surveyor or similar in before you end up with a larger than necessary job being done by a builder


----------



## nagapie (Mar 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's it leaking from?



I was just joking. I've already had a builder look at it when they were fixing our roof. He did what he could but it needs replacing. We're ignoring it at the moment.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2011)

nagapie said:


> I was just joking. I've already had a builder look at it when they were fixing our roof. He did what he could but it needs replacing. We're ignoring it at the moment.


 
A builder fixing your roof fixed your sink?  

So anyway, what are you going to do about your washing machine door?  Or is that really not broken?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Worth seeing if anyone you knows knows a brickie to get them to look at it first as they may be able to tell you where it's coming from or get a surveyor or similar in before you end up with a larger than necessary job being done by a builder


 
Builder2 who did it blamed Builder1 the previous builder when his work went damp
Builder1 is gone (somewhere?)
Builder3 thinks a damp assessment is needed
Builder4 thinks a damp assessment is not needed

Same old, same old....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Builder2 who did it blamed Builder1 the previous builder when his work went damp
> Builder1 is gone (somewhere?)
> Builder3 thinks a damp assessment is needed
> Builder4 thinks a damp assessment is not needed
> ...


----------



## nagapie (Mar 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> A builder fixing your roof fixed your sink?
> 
> So anyway, what are you going to do about your washing machine door?  Or is that really not broken?



Kind of. The builder who was fixing my roof had a look at the sink and did what he could to patch it up, but it's still leaking. The builder knew what he was doing, it's just beyond repair. 

Washing machine door is really broken, has to be opened with a screwdriver and even then it's tough. Have to google it still and find out if I can fix it or have to replace the whole door.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2011)

nagapie said:


> Kind of. The builder who was fixing my roof had a look at the sink and did what he could to patch it up, but it's still leaking. The builder knew what he was doing, it's just beyond repair.
> 
> Washing machine door is really broken, has to be opened with a screwdriver and even then it's tough. Have to google it still and find out if I can fix it or have to replace the whole door.


 
Doesn't sound like you're having much luck.  Anyway, sink, roof and washing machine?  Things come in threes so hopefully that's the end of it!


----------



## nagapie (Mar 5, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Doesn't sound like you're having much luck.  Anyway, sink, roof and washing machine?  Things come in threes so hopefully that's the end of it!



Nah, luck is fine. It's just that we moved into a house that needs loads done to it so it's mostly expected. Affording it is another matter, over time.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've had a washing machine that needed to be opened with a screwdriver before. 

Thing is, they're thrown together so cheaply nowadays that i'd be surprised if spare handles were manufactured. The best idea would be to try and source a similar machine from freecycle or whatever for parts. But then you'd have another washing machine to store/get rid of.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a carpenter who can make window shutters. We can't get off the shelf ones due to our odd double glazing but hoping to find someone who could make or adapt some for us. Thanks


----------



## nagapie (Mar 14, 2011)

I need someone to pull up about 7 trees. I thought a gardener would do it but from speaking to a couple, it seems I need a tree surgeon. Please recommend me a tree surgeon or anyone who has done something similar for you.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 14, 2011)

Rob Threadgold. Used to live locally. Nice bloke. No idea what he charges. Independent but closely associated with treesforcities charity.

http://www.treesforcities.org/page.php?id=97
(second to last paragraph)


----------



## nagapie (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks, I just called him and arranged for him to come take a look.


----------



## thriller (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone know a good carpenter (cheap ) to help size and lay down carpet in the Brixton/Stockwell area?


----------



## catriona (Mar 30, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a builder/bricklayer?  Our front garden wall is falling over.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm looking for someone to take away loads of bags of rubble and some garden waste as I don't have a car. I'll also see what Lambeth are charging but it hardly seems worth the hassle of dealing with them now you have to pay and I'm looking for the cheapest option really. Also is there somewhere local I could hire a van to do this?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 4, 2011)

There's the trusty R&A (or RA) Van Hire down Shakespeare Road. Or A1 on Brixton Hill, which may be even cheaper. Run by an interestingly motley crew mind, but the vans are decent enough and they showed no sign of rigorous after-returns inspections seeking to whack the bill up. In fact they barely got off their chair or noticed us.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks, I'll go ask A1 when I go past tomorrow.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 4, 2011)

Brilliant guy came to fix my washing machine the other week. Not only did he fix the machine quickly and efficiently, we had a great chat about music and vinyl 

eldercolinthomas@googlemail.com 020 8671 7651 / 07988 869889


----------



## thriller (May 6, 2011)

Anyone know a handyman in brixton that can put up curtain rails/mirror etc?


----------



## Pip (May 7, 2011)

Thriller did you find anyone?


----------



## Pip (May 7, 2011)

Btw, anyone know anyone who can wire in a bathroom light?


----------



## thriller (May 7, 2011)

Pip said:


> Thriller did you find anyone?


 
Couldn't find anyone from word of mouth so just went via gumtree and am expecting someone tomorrow. Charges £15 an hour.


----------



## netbob (Jun 3, 2011)

Can anyone recommend an accountant (still a trade, right?) who is 1) local 2) not a dick


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 12, 2011)

I use Taxfile on the south circular for my books and tax returns. If I remember correctly about £250 plus VAT. Vary helpful and speedy service

heres the website
http://www.taxfile.co.uk
Just noticed that they won Lambeth Best Business Award this year!


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 12, 2011)

I use Taxfile on the south circular for my books and tax returns. If I remember correctly about £250 plus VAT. Vary helpful and speedy service

heres the website
http://www.taxfile.co.uk
Just noticed that they won Lambeth Best Business Award this year!


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 12, 2011)

I use Bill Mantz on Brixton Hill.  Nice bloke.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 13, 2011)

Could somebody recommend me a man with a van. I did well with the washing machine repair man recommendations.


----------



## supercity (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone know a good house painter? Our 3-floor house (3 flats) needs the window frames etc repainting. I mention height of building because scaffolding may be required. I'm not up with health and safety these days. Or indeed at all.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 14, 2011)

So have looked back and the best recommendation for a man with a van seems to be Lino. Does anyone have a number for him?


----------



## locksmithsin (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi

Why Can’t you contact these : - principalsecurity.co.uk


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 8, 2011)

locksmithsin said:


> Hi
> 
> Why Can’t you contact these : - principalsecurity.co.uk



who are you talking to exactly or is that your company?

Aren't they based in Birmingham?


----------



## bossykate (Oct 19, 2011)

hi i have used atb electrical before (sparkybird's outfit up the thread) and can recomment - she does a great job!


----------



## nagapie (Oct 21, 2011)

So the driver of my streetvan has let me down as his card is no longer valid since they changed to zipcar or whatever it's called. I know have no way to fetch the wardrobe I'm being given on the other side of Brixton. I want to hire a man with a van but not a big moving van like Leno's. Any ideas?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

boiler service time again.  I lost the number of the guy I was using before and can't find him again.  

Anyone used anyone good recently?


----------



## Caroline27 (Dec 3, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> boiler service time again. I lost the number of the guy I was using before and can't find him again.
> 
> Anyone used anyone good recently?



I've used James Bartlett for quite a few years - he's a bit of a nerd when it comes to boilers (apparently I have a very rare end of model Puma) and does things like gas safety checks etc, and I think the prices are fair.  07815300089 http://www.bartlett-plumbers.co.uk/


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 3, 2011)

cheers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi,
I need a pair of taps removing, and a new pair installing. I've tried doing it myself, but arthritis and peripheral neuropathy in my hands mean I can't really get enough of a grip on the tap spanner to unfasten the (very corroded) nut. 

Preferably reasonably-priced too, as I'm an impoverished crip (and before someone says "you're a council tenant, they'll do it!", they won't, taps are the tenant's responsibility).


----------



## tendril (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not a plumber, but I am handy (SW2) and have a decent grip.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 28, 2012)

You could try Andy on 07769757218 or Carrie on 02086700342


----------



## Fingers (Mar 1, 2012)

Plumber, give me mate Jeremy a call, his prices are on his website and are quite reasonable I would say.

http://jhplumbing.net/


----------



## Belushi (Mar 1, 2012)

tendril said:


> I'm not a plumber, but I am handy (SW2) and have a decent grip.


 
I'm not even very handy but if you ever need some brute force applied around the flat pm me mate.


----------



## thriller (Mar 3, 2012)

Try Shygirl. She has a knows a handyman. Though not sure how reliable he is. Never got back to me.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 9, 2012)

conveyancing solictor anyone?   I really need to extend my lease.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 9, 2012)

Get three quotes around the town centre and let them know that's what you're doing - bread and butter work, they need it, let them compete on price.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 9, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> conveyancing solictor anyone? I really need to extend my lease.


 
I used to work for conveyancing solicitors.  Dullest job I ever had.

Sorry, not the response you wanted, just thought I'd share


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 9, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Get three quotes around the town centre and let them know that's what you're doing - bread and butter work, they need it, let them compete on price.


 
Cheers, got a recommendation too. 

No thanks to minnie, of course.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmm, not sure whether my first request fits into this or not:

I need a new laptop power pack thing for an Acer laptop. The Curry's website doesn't seem to have anything less than £50.

Is there anywhere else in Brixton? I'm not sure whether the Games place opposite the new TK Maxx does that sort of thing?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 12, 2012)

And the next one - a carpet fitter for SW2. How much do they cost? Some friends have recommended the place under the awnings on Atlantic Road...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Hmm, not sure whether my first request fits into this or not:
> 
> I need a new laptop power pack thing for an Acer laptop. The Curry's website doesn't seem to have anything less than £50.
> 
> Is there anywhere else in Brixton? I'm not sure whether the Games place opposite the new TK Maxx does that sort of thing?


 
Can't you order from ebay?

My lead went on my Samsung and I got a new one from Ebay for around £10


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 12, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> And the next one - a carpet fitter for SW2. How much do they cost? Some friends have recommended the place under the awnings on Atlantic Road...


 
While you're there you might as well ask the phone guy at the entrance of BV if he so happens to do laptop chargers.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 12, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> And the next one - a carpet fitter for SW2. How much do they cost? Some friends have recommended the place under the awnings on Atlantic Road...


I can't recommend it but the first arch on Atlantic Road (from Brixton Rd) does 'laptop repairs' - as well as being a minicab office


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 12, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can't you order from ebay?
> 
> My lead went on my Samsung and I got a new one from Ebay for around £10


 
Cos I'm silly and have left it to the last minute when I knew it was starting to go flaky. Came home from a weekend away to find it not charging. No laptop means no TV, and I was half way through a Summer Heights High marathon. Boo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Cos I'm silly and have left it to the last minute when I knew it was starting to go flaky. Came home from a weekend away to find it not charging. No laptop means no TV, and I was half way through a Summer Heights High marathon. Boo.


 
I think mine came within two days

my new one's bollocked.  remote control is currently sitting on it to keep it in plce while it chrges


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 12, 2012)

Did you find one snowy?


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 13, 2012)

Hmm, sort of. Went to that place London Calling recommended, under the awnings on Atlantic Road who were great. However the bloke in front of me bought their last universal adaptor just as I was walking in. Very friendly and helpful; they've ordered more stock for me.

Argos had nothing under £50 and the other phone shops don't sell them. I had to power up and old mac where half the keyboard doesn't work and watch things that didn't include the letter 'l' instead.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2012)

So if you'd ordered off ebay yesterday, it'd probably be with you tomorrow


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 13, 2012)

But then I was at work and didn't know the amp / volt things and wanted to check that it wasn't in fact the kettle lead that had gone.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 13, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> But then I was at work and didn't know the amp / volt things and wanted to check that it wasn't in fact the kettle lead that had gone.


 
So how much do they charge for a new one in Brixton?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 13, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Hmm, sort of. Went to that place London Calling recommended, under the awnings on Atlantic Road who were great. However the bloke in front of me bought their last universal adaptor just as I was walking in. Very friendly and helpful; they've ordered more stock for me.
> 
> Argos had nothing under £50 and the other phone shops don't sell them. I had to power up and old mac where half the keyboard doesn't work and watch things that didn't include the letter 'l' instead.


 
 

Can't you copy and paste an 'l' from something else. 


A
B
C
D
E
F
G
H
I
J
K
L
M
N
O
P
Q
R
S
T
U
V
W
X
Y
Z

@

1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
0


to help you with tonight's viewing.


----------



## JasonHef (Mar 14, 2012)

There is a really awesome handyman in South London, he does such a good job at a very, very reasonable price. Try to contact him, his name is Antony, email antony.handyman@gmail.com   Not sure how good he is in plumbing, he did some other job for me.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie was touting a young man of her acquaintance a year or so ago.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2012)

check with Lambeth repairs first - the LA I work for, does replace taps.


----------



## Voley (Mar 14, 2012)

marty21 said:


> check with Lambeth repairs first - the LA I work for, does replace taps.


I was thinking that, too. I work for a housing association so it's slightly different, but we rewasher taps, replace ones that are beyond repair etc. If your disability is making it particularly difficult, I'd mention this, too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 14, 2012)

Cheers for the advice and contacts, all of youse. I've spoken with Lambeth Living (after a bit of a trawl through their website to find out who's responsible for what) and a contractor is supposedly going to call me later to make an appointment to change the taps.
If that doesn't go well (and this is Lambeth, so... ), I'' use one of the contacts to get it done.

Thanks again, kind people!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 16, 2012)

snowy_again said:


> Cos I'm silly and have left it to the last minute when I knew it was starting to go flaky. Came home from a weekend away to find it not charging. No laptop means no TV, and I was half way through a Summer Heights High marathon. Boo.


 
I ordered new lead late on Wednesday night from Ebay.  Have just received it.  

Bit pissed off as it's shorter than previous lead and the reason I fucked up previous lead is because it was shorter than original lead and I tripped over it and obviously pulled some wires


----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a bricklayer please? We need some airbricks fitting. (South London) Ta.


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 9, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a plumber in the SE22 area who isn't madly expensive for bank holiday call out? (bath leaking into downstair's flat!) Thanks!


----------



## LauLauJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello - can anybody recommend a builder who might be able to 'do up' a garden. I've got a postage stamp sized garden that I want paved with some raised beds and landscape gardeners are giving me silly quotes, therefore I was considering getting an 'all job' type builder on it. I'm up Brixton Hill if anyone can think of a suitable person. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 15, 2012)

You could try Tony who did my garden - new path, beds, planting, etc.  Nice job. He's on 07961453395. Say that Donna recommended him


----------



## mrsclynshaw (Apr 18, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> If you need a man with a van, plumber, electrician, locksmith or whatever post on this thread and hopefully someone can give a recommendation. I used to have a list myself, but they've retired/moved on/changed contact details.


We are a new Cleaning and Laundry Service for Brixton and surrounding areas. Please check out our website http://www.mrsclynshaw.co.uk


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 18, 2012)

my tenents are complaining of the kitchen cupboard doors about to fall off.

Anyone know a joiner who might be interested in tryiong to extend the life of a 1989 fitted kitchen? I don't want to put a new kitchen in just yet, and having major works at childbirth time is probably not my tenent's prefered option. The flat is on the Isle of Dogs (E14); not Brixton, but not too far away.

The "proper" builders that usually do stuff seem to think this is too small a job for them.


----------



## mashton (Apr 23, 2012)

Scarlette did you find one? I need a plumber to look at a radiator that is leaking into a wall and causing damp.


----------



## clicker (Apr 23, 2012)

07787796149 john.....builder/plumber etc...totally recommend him, sorted out my whole house for last ten years...based in forest hill but works all over London.


----------



## mashton (Apr 23, 2012)

awesome, thanks. I'll give him a call.


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2012)

clicker said:


> 07787796149 john.....builder/plumber etc...totally recommend him, sorted out my whole house for last ten years...based in forest hill but works all over London.


 
Is he registered gas safe for boilers, whatever it is these days?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is he registered gas safe for boilers, whatever that is these days?


 
Gas Safe is the new Corgi

You can check here to see if they're registered

http://www.gassaferegister.co.uk/


----------



## clicker (May 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Is he registered gas safe for boilers, whatever it is these days?


 100% sure he will be....either in his name, firm's name or one of his plumber's names.....give him a ring.


----------



## quimcunx (May 1, 2012)

cheers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2012)

clicker said:


> 100% sure he will be....either in his name, firm's name or one of his plumber's names.....give him a ring.


 
or look at link provided. Anyone can *say *they're registered


----------



## netbob (Jun 6, 2012)

Looking for someone to replace a bath. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 6, 2012)

I found ratedpeople.com helpful when I got someone to plumb in my washing machine. Basically the guy fucked it up and without the threat of bad feedback I seriously doubt he would have come back to sort out his mistakes.


----------



## goldengraham (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking for 2 tradespeople -
1. someone who can prepare & sand floorboards for a job starting on or v soon after 20 June;
2. experienced kitchen fitter who knows the ranges at the trade places and can advise on layout and best use of available space (hoping to do work in July but wld need consultations before that).

Cheers, Graham


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2012)

I used a good van hire place when I moved house recently - A1 Van Hire on Brixton Hill. No hassle at all, just some friendly blokes. They don't ask for millions of pieces of ID etc like the big corporate places and are pretty relaxed on return times.

http://www.yelp.co.uk/biz/a1-van-hire-london


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> So the driver of my streetvan has let me down as his card is no longer valid since they changed to zipcar or whatever it's called. I know have no way to fetch the wardrobe I'm being given on the other side of Brixton. I want to hire a man with a van but not a big moving van like Leno's. Any ideas?


Who did you use in the end nagapie? And how big is Leno/Lino's van?

Anyone else recommend a man with a van?


----------



## nagapie (Jun 11, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Who did you use in the end nagapie? And how big is Leno/Lino's van?
> 
> Anyone else recommend a man with a van?


 
I used some number off the internet, didn't even bother to keep it really as there are 1000s of people doing the same thing. Leno's van was a typical moving van so pretty big. What do you want to move?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 11, 2012)

Bee - I'm a member of streetcar and can get a van for an hour or two if it's not a big job.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Leno's van was a typical moving van so pretty big.


I've no idea what a typical van is , only ever hired transits and moved myself, this is for a few big bits of furniture.  


nipsla said:


> Bee - I'm a member of streetcar and can get a van for an hour or two if it's not a big job.


it would only be one run, but not sure the streetcar vans are big (long) enough, also needs to be sat or sun.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 11, 2012)

you know that when we took all that stuff to my storage place, that was a streetcar transit? That fucking sofa's massive


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't remember how long it was 

So, nipsla, what you doing Saturday?  (beers and cakes reward)


----------



## trashpony (Jun 11, 2012)

I can tell you exactly how long it is - it's 2.4m (the removal men were very unimpressed and I still remember the zenie/crispy triumph at getting the bloody thing through the front door)


----------



## colacubes (Jun 12, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> I can't remember how long it was
> 
> So, nipsla, what you doing Saturday?  (beers and cakes reward)



I can do something daytime  drop me a pm and we can sort something out...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 12, 2012)

goldengraham said:


> 2. experienced kitchen fitter who knows the ranges at the trade places and can advise on layout and best use of available space (hoping to do work in July but wld need consultations before that).


PM me your phone number. My lovely neighbour has sons and grandsons who do that. They may be able to do the floorboards too, I wouldn't be at all surprised.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 12, 2012)

nipsla said:


> I can do something daytime  drop me a pm and we can sort something out...


Cheers missus, will send you a PM once I get my lazy arse to work


----------



## gabi (Jun 21, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a gardener to tidy up a smallish garden? Probably only a day's work...


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 22, 2012)

Gabi
You could try Tony on 07961453395


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 22, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


> Who did you use in the end nagapie? And how big is Leno/Lino's van?
> 
> Anyone else recommend a man with a van?


 
He's got two or at least had the last time I saw him; a massive Luton and a normal panel van.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking for an electrician to do some work in Camberwell in the next week or 2. Any recommendations?


----------



## craigxcraig (Aug 2, 2012)

Not sure if right place but recently used this car mechanic - AM Motors at the top of Railton Road (HH end) to fix the clutch on my ford focus.

Chatted to Peter and was expecting a £800 plus bill (new fangled fly wheel/clutch assembly for diesel cars,) came in at £650 and was well chuffed. Peter was a great guy as well - well recommended.


----------



## Winot (Aug 2, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Looking for an electrician to do some work in Camberwell in the next week or 2. Any recommendations?



Matt Tornstrand - 07726 857040. Lovely guy, cheap and turns up by bicycle.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 2, 2012)

Brilliant, thanks


----------



## Ms T (Aug 8, 2012)

craigxcraig said:


> Not sure if right place but recently used this car mechanic - AM Motors at the top of Railton Road (HH end) to fix the clutch on my ford focus.
> 
> Chatted to Peter and was expecting a £800 plus bill (new fangled fly wheel/clutch assembly for diesel cars,) came in at £650 and was well chuffed. Peter was a great guy as well - well recommended.


We always use them - very good as you say.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 15, 2012)

Winot said:


> Matt Tornstrand - 07726 857040. Lovely guy, cheap and turns up by bicycle.


Sadly this guy is not returning calls. 
Any other suggestions?


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 16, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Well here is a big recommendation for Colin of CW Services - plumbing.
> 
> After calling him yesterday about our broken Saniflo and blocked bathroom pipes, he came round today to have a look and its all fixed.
> 
> ...


 

What a lovely guy!
My washing machine has broken down and Hotpoint wanted £120 to fix it.  Phoned Colin and he couldn't do it but recommended a Stockwell based guy called Yonas who I just spoke to.  He has agreed to come and fix it inclusive of spared for £50 and I'm in Camden.  I'll post Yonas's number here once he has fixed it OK   Colin was just incredibly lovely and helpful - thanks Colin, Yonas and Urban


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 16, 2012)

Louloubelle said:


> What a lovely guy!
> My washing machine has broken down and Hotpoint wanted £120 to fix it. Phoned Colin and he couldn't do it but recommended a Stockwell based guy called Yonas who I just spoke to. He has agreed to come and fix it inclusive of spared for £50 and I'm in Camden. I'll post Yonas's number here once he has fixed it OK  Colin was just incredibly lovely and helpful - thanks Colin, Yonas and Urban


 
Really glad to hear that Lou..


----------



## haushoch (Aug 16, 2012)

mango5 said:


> Sadly this guy is not returning calls.
> Any other suggestions?


 I've used this guy a few times, he's great: Alex Alsop on  07762 022358


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 16, 2012)

Louloubelle said:


> What a lovely guy!
> My washing machine has broken down and Hotpoint wanted £120 to fix it. Phoned Colin and he couldn't do it but recommended a Stockwell based guy called Yonas who I just spoke to. He has agreed to come and fix it inclusive of spared for £50 and I'm in Camden. I'll post Yonas's number here once he has fixed it OK  Colin was just incredibly lovely and helpful - thanks Colin, Yonas and Urban


 
OK, a very sweet, charming, hard working young man called Yonas fixed my machine for the agreed £50 even though it took him ages to drive here from SW London and also took ages to fix.

This was less that half the price quoted by Hotpoint / Indesit.

He only fixes Hotpoint / Indesit machines and works mostly in SW London but he is sometimes able to travel a bit further afield.

On the basis of my experiences today I would 100% recommend both Colin and Yonas. Yonas's number is 07908642184

Thanks to *shakespearegirl* and urban for the recommendations


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 5, 2012)

Can somebody recommend a man with van please, for a local job (Brixton area)


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2012)

i've used this guy for years - always reliable...

07962 247469


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice one, does he have a name ?


----------



## gabi (Sep 5, 2012)

I can't remember sorry dude - havent had to move for a good 9 months now


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 5, 2012)

lol ok


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 5, 2012)

Lino (pronounced Leano) apparently


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 5, 2012)

I've used Leon Jackson leon@liftmoveandtrain.com for a man with van a couple of times recently and he was excellent.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 7, 2012)

gabi said:


> i've used this guy for years - always reliable...
> 
> 07962 247469


 
This guy still hasn't bothered getting back in contact, can anyone recommend a man and van local to Brixton for a small, quick job ?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 16, 2012)

Any good camera repair places anyone could recommend me please?  I purchased another camera to replace the problem one,  but I miss it.  So,  gonna sell the new one to fund a repair.  Cheers.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone recommend someone for some simple DIY? Putting up two blinds and four shelves. I can't really get up on ladders to do it and my drill's knackered, but ratedpeople don't have a way of requesting someone to do basic DIY tasks.


----------



## scifisam (Sep 17, 2012)

Balls. Thought this was in suburban, not Brixton.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend someone to do some pointing on the outside of our house.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 19, 2012)

shakespearegirl said:


> Can anyone recommend someone to do some pointing on the outside of our house.


Bob Savage. 07816 010 223. He is in West Norwood.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks me76, will give him a call


----------



## craigxcraig (Sep 21, 2012)

A little greedy but seeking an Electrician for about 3 to 4 hours work in Brockley SE4 and a decent car mechanic...


----------



## golightly (Oct 4, 2012)

Does anyone know a decent plumber in the Camberwell or Brixton area?  We need the radiators reconnected and hot water sorted out.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 11, 2012)

I am thinking of buying a wall-mounted drop leaf table from Ikea but I don't know if the wall I'd like it to go on is suitable to support it.

I live in SE22 and here is the pic of the table:





Can you recommend anyone who can give advice and perhaps fit this table? Thank you.


----------



## clicker (Oct 11, 2012)

golightly said:


> Does anyone know a decent plumber in the Camberwell or Brixton area? We need the radiators reconnected and hot water sorted out.


 
 john 07787796149 based in honor oak, works all over london....been using him for years...reliable, honest and doesnt cost an arm and a leg.....does all building and plumbing jobs.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 11, 2012)

little_legs said:


> I am thinking of buying a wall-mounted drop leaf table from Ikea but I don't know if the wall I'd like it to go on is suitable to support it.
> 
> I live in SE22 and here is the pic of the table:
> 
> ...


I bought one of those tables a few year back.  Screwed it onto the wall with rawplugs etc.  Fell off after a while.  Screwed it back on in a different place.  Fell off again.  Problem is that people are going to lean on it, so unless it's for light use only, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## golightly (Oct 12, 2012)

clicker said:


> john 07787796149 based in honor oak, works all over london....been using him for years...reliable, honest and doesnt cost an arm and a leg.....does all building and plumbing jobs.


 

Cheers.  I'll give him a call.


----------



## little_legs (Oct 12, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> I bought one of those tables a few year back. Screwed it onto the wall with rawplugs etc. Fell off after a while. Screwed it back on in a different place. *Fell off again. Problem is that people are going to lean on it, so unless it's for light use only, I wouldn't recommend it.*


 
This did cross my mind and what you said actually made me think that it's not a good alternative for the property I live in anyway. I'll have to find someone who can make a small table I guess. Thank you, B.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 12, 2012)

little_legs said:


> I'll have to find someone who can make a small table I guess. Thank you, B.


 
It's now been replaced by one of these 'tv dinner' tables.  If this would do, it's cheaper than getting one made.


----------



## uk benzo (Dec 6, 2012)

My boiler is playing up. It decided last night to not work and so Mrs B, baby B woke up freezing. 

Can anyone recommend a reliable boiler repair man to sort out my combi boiler.

Thanks!

Benzo


----------



## colacubes (Dec 6, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> My boiler is playing up. It decided last night to not work and so Mrs B, baby B woke up freezing.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reliable boiler repair man to sort out my combi boiler.
> 
> ...


 
Colin at CW plumbing (search this v thread) is lovely and reliable.  He is however VERY busy at the moment (I know cos I'm trying to get him round to do some stuff for me).


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

Electrician? 5 lights need putting and a new light switch needed....


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 6, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> My boiler is playing up. It decided last night to not work and so Mrs B, baby B woke up freezing.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reliable boiler repair man to sort out my combi boiler.
> 
> ...


Have used JR Plumbing in Norwood for years, can recommend them for your boiler.


----------



## Winot (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> Electrician? 5 lights need putting and a new light switch needed....



Matt Tornstrand 
07726 857040


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

Winot said:


> Matt Tornstrand
> 07726 857040


thx


----------



## nagapie (Dec 6, 2012)

Any recommendations for doing underfloor insulation. It's kind of a dirty job and not that big so I'm not sure any of the builders I know would be interested in doing it. Mr nags says he'll do it but I can't see that happening and our house is freezing since we pulled up the carpets.


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Any recommendations for doing underfloor insulation. It's kind of a dirty job and not that big so I'm not sure any of the builders I know would be interested in doing it. Mr nags says he'll do it but I can't see that happening and our house is freezing since we pulled up the carpets.


I used this guy in the last place
http://www.007handyman.co.uk

I know, I know...


----------



## nagapie (Dec 6, 2012)

Manter said:


> I used this guy in the last place
> http://www.007handyman.co.uk
> 
> I know, I know...


 
For the same job or just generally?


----------



## Manter (Dec 6, 2012)

nagapie said:


> For the same job or just generally?


I got him to do some skirting board that I hadn't got round to doing, level and insulate the floor in one bedroom and rebuild a cupboard that had been destroyed by a boiler issue.  Little jobs it wasn't worth getting someone else into- our 'proper' builders would be expensive for something like that


----------



## Rushy (Dec 7, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Any recommendations for doing underfloor insulation. It's kind of a dirty job and not that big so I'm not sure any of the builders I know would be interested in doing it. Mr nags says he'll do it but I can't see that happening and our house is freezing since we pulled up the carpets.


I wouldn't do UFH unless your house is properly insulated (double glazing and insulated walls) or you are installing it in a concrete slab.


----------



## clicker (Dec 7, 2012)

uk benzo said:


> My boiler is playing up. It decided last night to not work and so Mrs B, baby B woke up freezing.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a reliable boiler repair man to sort out my combi boiler.
> 
> ...


 
john 07787796149 been using him for years, honor oak based, works all london.


----------



## mark_substance (Dec 7, 2012)

I need to get some work done on my Iveco daily campervan (electrics\clutch cylinder\exhaust) etc...can anyone recommend a good mechanic or garage? thanks


----------



## nagapie (Dec 7, 2012)

Rushy said:


> I wouldn't do UFH unless your house is properly insulated (double glazing and insulated walls) or you are installing it in a concrete slab.


 
I don't want underfloor heating, just underfloor insulation. We've removed the carpets and the wooden floor lets in a lot of cold. We don't have double glazed windows, bit by bit.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 7, 2012)

nagapie said:


> I don't want underfloor heating, just underfloor insulation. We've removed the carpets and the wooden floor lets in a lot of cold. We don't have double glazed windows, bit by bit.


I was on my way to bed. Must have been thinking about how cold my own underfloor heating is!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 7, 2012)

mark_substance said:


> I need to get some work done on my Iveco daily campervan (electrics\clutch cylinder\exhaust) etc...can anyone recommend a good mechanic or garage? thanks


City Autos on Hinton Rd. Specialise in LGVs.


----------



## Casaubon (Dec 7, 2012)

Casaubon said:


> *Leatherworker/Tailor/Seamstress?*
> I'm looking for someone to do repairs on a (very heavy-duty) leather coat - does anyone have any suggestions?
> Cheers.


Well, it took a while, but I found someone.
M & H Dry Cleaners
16 Camberwell Church Street, Camberwell
London, SE5 8QU
Tel 020 7277 0406

They did a very good job, for a very, very reasonable price.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a bit of an emergency, but can anyone recommend a decent plumber who is good with leaking pipes? Neighbor downstairs has told me that water has suddenly trickled down from their roof which happens to be directly under my bathroom.

Thanks!


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2013)

*bump as I'm going to merge several of these threads


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 14, 2013)

Gas safe guy (also does regular plumbing)- very reliable, no nonsense and top quality work - just fitted my new boiler

Based in Beckenham, so might not travel too far into London, but does do SW2

- Paul Dove 07855766615


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello - can anyone recommend a good plumber for SW2? a suspicious patch has appeared on the ceiling below the bath..

Thanks!!!


----------



## leanderman (Mar 12, 2013)

simonSW2 said:


> Hello - can anyone recommend a good plumber for SW2? a suspicious patch has appeared on the ceiling below the bath..
> 
> Thanks!!!


 
This worked for me: http://www.bricksandwater.co.uk/


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Mar 18, 2013)

JasonHef said:


> There is a really awesome handyman in South London, he does such a good job at a very, very reasonable price. Try to contact him, his name is Antony, email antony.handyman@gmail.com Not sure how good he is in plumbing, he did some other job for me.


Can anyone else vouch for Antony? I need someone to replace the cable between my aerial and the sitting room because of interference caused by passing cars, which I presume is caused by a shoddy cable, but I live in a three-floor house and there is no way in hell that I am going up on to the roof.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 19, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Gas safe guy (also does regular plumbing)- very reliable, no nonsense and top quality work - just fitted my new boiler
> 
> Based in Beckenham, so might not travel too far into London, but does do SW2
> 
> - Paul Dove 07855766615


 

How much were you for a new boiler and fitting?   when i had mine serviced the guy said 'start saving for a new one'.   I've a two bed flat with only 4 radiators.  People are saying £3k which seems a lot.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 19, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> How much were you for a new boiler and fitting? when i had mine serviced the guy said 'start saving for a new one'. I've a two bed flat with only 4 radiators. People are saying £3k which seems a lot.


i think british gas do a price plan thing if that helps. 40 a month or something. more bloody money! hate boilers.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm using James Bartlett. He's very local (and only works local) and has the most incredible geeky in-depth knowledge of boilers. He'll get to the heart of your problem (and enjoy it) rather than give up and replace the whole thing, or do unnecessary work.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 19, 2013)

Paul Dove (as above) did mine in Jan - the price which included quite of lot of new pipe work re-jigging and a power flush was just under £2,500 incl. I have a lot more rads -(just counted - 13 - eek no wonder my bills are so huge!), but I don't think this would add much to the price - it's the boiler that's the expensive bit! Mine's not a combi boiler though, so not sure if this makes a difference

Hope this helps


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 19, 2013)

Hello - does anyone have any recommendations for a plasterer? It's not a big job in itself (replastering the bathroom ceiling after upstairs had a leak) although I wouldn't mind some advice on various bits and bobs too (mainly why another ceiling is cracking and whether there's something I should be doing about it).

Cheers!


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 19, 2013)

Yes you could try my plasterer. His name is Ron - nice chap, does good job, based in Streatham 07976 719042


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 19, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Yes you could try my plasterer. His name is Ron - nice chap, does good job, based in Streatham 07976 719042


 
Ooh, thanks! I will give Ron a call tomorrow. Cheers v much.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 28, 2013)

Just had a great gas engineer/plumber doing my annual gas service, Francesca Bruno, she can be contacted via twitter
https://twitter.com/PlumbingTips_


----------



## secateurz (Mar 29, 2013)

Scott at Penguin Plumbing, recommended


----------



## Jangleballix (Apr 1, 2013)

May I recommend Suzie 07977 505270 as a gas engineer? Gas Safe registered, a very thorough and neat worker.

suzieplumber@googlemail.com


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Apr 2, 2013)

Sorry, not been on these forums for yonks. Anyone recommend a good local cleaner?


----------



## g force (Apr 8, 2013)

footballerslegs said:


> Ooh, thanks! I will give Ron a call tomorrow. Cheers v much.


 
did Ron do your work? Recommended? I need a plasterer for a job in St. Reatham


----------



## editor (May 28, 2013)

*duplicate threads merged


----------



## Jackrees (Jun 1, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I need someone to pull up about 7 trees. I thought a gardener would do it but from speaking to a couple, it seems I need a tree surgeon. Please recommend me a tree surgeon or anyone who has done something similar for you.


 

I know this was posted a long time ago but my friend Sam has just set-up as a Tree surgeon in the area if anyone else is looking for a tree surgeon:

Sam: 07796 178233
sam@lemurtrees.com


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Jun 1, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Just had a great gas engineer/plumber doing my annual gas service, Francesca Bruno, she can be contacted via twitter
> https://twitter.com/PlumbingTips_


 
Yes she just came and did mine! What a brilliantly efficient and quirky gas engineer [Italian - er, obvs a woman - and after coming up to look at my wild roof garden took away some healthy young nettles to make soup from and gifted me a lemon balm plant!] Highly recommended...


----------



## Frumious B. (Jun 12, 2013)

RushcroftRoader said:


> Sorry, not been on these forums for yonks. Anyone recommend a good local cleaner?


I also need a cleaner. Not me personally, but my building's communal areas.


----------



## Spark (Jul 10, 2013)

I could do with a couple of recommendations, if anyone is able to help.  Firstly I need a plasterer.  I'll try Ron mentioned already but if anyone knows any others that I could try that would be useful.  We also need someone to repair the render around our windows and the window ledge prior to decorating.  Any recommendations for someone who can do that?  Finally we also need an electrician.

Thanks


----------



## Me76 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spark said:


> I could do with a couple of recommendations, if anyone is able to help.  Firstly I need a plasterer.  I'll try Ron mentioned already but if anyone knows any others that I could try that would be useful.  We also need someone to repair the render around our windows and the window ledge prior to decorating.  Any recommendations for someone who can do that?  Finally we also need an electrician.
> 
> Thanks


Can't do the sparky but Bob Savage could do the first two. 07816 010223


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 10, 2013)

Ron the plasterer was my recommend, but I another person I gave his no. to had trouble getting hold of him... so if you do too, you could try Patrick on 07940 391 983

Not sure if it's against forum rules, but my name sort of gives my trade away... if you need an electrician, pm me and I'll send my no


----------



## supercity (Jul 18, 2013)

clicker said:


> john 07787796149 based in honor oak, works all over london....been using him for years...reliable, honest and doesnt cost an arm and a leg.....does all building and plumbing jobs.


 
I can now vouch for John. Gave him a call at 7pm the other day when our washing machine pipe sprang a leak. He was here at 9pm, couldn't fix it, came back the next day and fixed it. All for his £40 callout charge.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jul 25, 2013)

If anyone needs a glazer then Good News Glazing are well worth a phonecall for South London and possibly beyond.

http://www.goodnewsglazinglondon.co.uk/

Their bloke replaced some broken panes for me last week and was far cheaper than the next cheapest quote. He was very thorough and satefy conscious, sweeping up/hoovering both inside and out before he left.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 9, 2013)

I need several tonnes of garden waste (soil/rubble/concrete) shifted from my garden - anyone know of a good waste removal company? I can arrange for it to be loaded.....


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi, can anyone recommend a solicitor that is good at house stuff, but not charge an arm and a leg, within SE London? I need to extend the lease of the flat I bought a while ago, which means negotiating with the leaseholder.


----------



## Manter (Aug 15, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> I need several tonnes of garden waste (soil/rubble/concrete) shifted from my garden - anyone know of a good waste removal company? I can arrange for it to be loaded.....


we used a skip company- if you have someone to load it seems to work out cheaper.  These guys were reasonable Jet Skips 7 Gloucester Road, Croydon, CR0 2DH

Tel: 020 8405 0374


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 20, 2013)

Casual Observer said:


> If anyone needs a glazer then Good News Glazing are well worth a phonecall for South London and possibly beyond.
> 
> http://www.goodnewsglazinglondon.co.uk/
> 
> Their bloke replaced some broken panes for me last week and was far cheaper than the next cheapest quote. He was very thorough and satefy conscious, sweeping up/hoovering both inside and out before he left.


 
Just what I'm after, cheers.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2013)

supercity said:


> I can now vouch for John. Gave him a call at 7pm the other day when our washing machine pipe sprang a leak. He was here at 9pm, couldn't fix it, came back the next day and fixed it. All for his £40 callout charge.


 
 he came and fixed my tap the other day - and saved me having to buy a new one - would recommend him


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2013)

Manter said:


> we used a skip company- if you have someone to load it seems to work out cheaper. These guys were reasonable Jet Skips 7 Gloucester Road, Croydon, CR0 2DH
> 
> Tel: 020 8405 0374


how much is a small skip for 24 hours or so would anyone say?


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how much is a small skip for 24 hours or so would anyone say?


they hire them by size not time- I think you get any skip for up to 5 days and if you fill it before that you call them and they come and take it away.  We had a very large one for 3 days and it cost us £350 ish


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2013)

cheers Manter


----------



## Stephen Neale (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi. 
I run The Spin Doctor Appliance Repairs. I can repair / Service / Install Washing machines, Dryers, Dishwashers and Ovens. I am local to Brixton and have 22 years experience. Please get in touch for free advise or a quote. Follow me on twitter for my Top Tips of the Day! @brixspindoctor 
thespindoctor1000@gmail.com
www.londonspindoctor.com
07921777428
Thanks
Steve


----------



## Rushy (Aug 21, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how much is a small skip for 24 hours or so would anyone say?


 
You are likely to need a licence if it is going to be on the highway and that makes it more expensive. If so, a cage lorry which can wait whilst you load is often cheaper if you can manage it.


----------



## Manter (Aug 21, 2013)

Rushy said:


> You are likely to need a licence if it is going to be on the highway and that makes it more expensive. If so, a cage lorry which can wait whilst you load is often cheaper if you can manage it.


In Lambeth skip companies have to do licences themselves (I as a punter can't do it) and include it in the price.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 21, 2013)

Rushy said:


> You are likely to need a licence if it is going to be on the highway and that makes it more expensive. If so, a cage lorry which can wait whilst you load is often cheaper if you can manage it.


 
that's really useful to know.  I have some garden rubbish and no car.  There's also a drive way which might make it cheaper
thanks manter and rushy for the info


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 21, 2013)

Stephen Neale said:


> Hi.
> I run The Spin Doctor Appliance Repairs. I can repair / Service / Install Washing machines, Dryers, Dishwashers and Ovens. I am local to Brixton and have 22 years experience. Please get in touch for free advise or a quote. Follow me on twitter for my Top Tips of the Day! @brixspindoctor
> thespindoctor1000@gmail.com
> www.londonspindoctor.com
> ...


 
I have seen your car/van around and it always makes me smile


----------



## Rushy (Aug 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> In Lambeth skip companies have to do licences themselves (I as a punter can't do it) and include it in the price.


 
Yes. Getting a licence is their responsibility and they include it in the price - if it is on the highway. They don't have to include it in the price if it is not on the highway. Skip companies get fined/disqualified for doing wait and loads. Cage lorries do not.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 21, 2013)

I now know much more than I did before about skips and such like
which I guess was the point of me posting


----------



## B-Town (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a decent tiler?


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 28, 2013)

Miss Shelf - if it's not too late, it can be cheaper to use a Hippo Bag instead of a skip -depends how much rubbish you have

http://www.hippobag.co.uk/

I don't work for them - just have used them a fair bit


----------



## Rushy (Aug 29, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent tiler?


 
Merrick 07958494461.
Have not used him for ages so number may be out of date. He was not cheap but really very good and reliable.


----------



## Rich_G76 (Aug 30, 2013)

would like to recommend CW Pluming came round to look at my boiler friendly talked through the workings, wanted to only charge me £40 but gave him the full agreed rate as like how he went about his work. Local to Brixton too.


----------



## Manter (Aug 30, 2013)

Casual Observer said:


> If anyone needs a glazer then Good News Glazing are well worth a phonecall for South London and possibly beyond.
> 
> http://www.goodnewsglazinglondon.co.uk/
> 
> Their bloke replaced some broken panes for me last week and was far cheaper than the next cheapest quote. He was very thorough and satefy conscious, sweeping up/hoovering both inside and out before he left.


can second this recommendation- turned up 8am the following day, quick, cheap, thorough.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 30, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a decent tiler?



Ruban on 07518007083. Just finished my bathroom, excellent job


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 30, 2013)

Rich_G76 said:


> would like to recommend CW Pluming came round to look at my boiler friendly talked through the workings, wanted to only charge me £40 but gave him the full agreed rate as like how he went about his work. Local to Brixton too.


 

He charged me £70 for 15 minutes boiler work a couple of years ago.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 2, 2013)

Anyone had their freehold valued for leaseholder enfranchisement purposes?

My mate recommended someone local who did a valuation for him but the guy says he doesn't do that kind of work


----------



## Manter (Sep 2, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Anyone had their freehold valued for leaseholder enfranchisement purposes?
> 
> My mate recommended someone local who did a valuation for him but the guy says he doesn't do that kind of work


yup- we did at the last block of flats.  But it was the freeholder who provided the valuation, not us- we'd only have valued it to disagree.  And it was Lambeth and they drastically undervalued so we just said "yes please thankyou" as quickly as possible


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2013)

Manter said:


> And it was Lambeth and they drastically undervalued


Do you work for Barratts and did you say to Lambeth that your existence would be financially unviable if they asked for the true value?


----------



## Manter (Sep 2, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Do you work for Barratts and did you say to Lambeth that your existence would be financially unviable if they asked for the true value?


darn, wish I had thought of that 

It was just common or garden lambeth-incompetence on this occasion.  Bless 'em


----------



## Rushy (Sep 2, 2013)

Sadly, in this case the freeholder is bankrupt and not communicating.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 2, 2013)

Any more and recent recommendations for plumbers? My toilet seems to have some sort of leak so not a huge job.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 2, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Any more and recent recommendations for plumbers? My toilet seems to have some sort of leak so not a huge job.


I used Franscesca Bruno - recommended on previous page. I think she is honest and knows her stuff. Just don't get her talking about her time with British Gas...


----------



## nagapie (Sep 4, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I used Franscesca Bruno - recommended on previous page. I think she is honest and knows her stuff. Just don't get her talking about her time with British Gas...



Do you have her phone number, I can't see it on her Twitter profile?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 4, 2013)

I got quotes from a few plumbers a while back for a boiler installation:

John Yoofoo from http://www.jrplumbinglondon.co.uk/ - seemed a good guy, communicative, good price. Would have gone with him if it wasn't for the fact that he wasn't a registered installer of the boiler type I eventually chose

Robert Robinson, 07868561543, Double R Gas Services, seemed a friendly chap, also communicative, and is local I think

JK Millar, 07956365866, he was a bit more expensive but seemed like a conscientious guy who would do a good job

In the end I went with Oli Cox, 07740469363, he can be a bit hard to get hold of sometimes but was reliable and efficient once we arranged the work etc and he did a decent job.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 4, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Do you have her phone number, I can't see it on her Twitter profile?


Francesca Bruno
07544092166


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 5, 2013)

A painter and decorator anyone? Need a complete repaint of a 2 bed flat. Speed not so much an issue, but quality and a decent price.

Ta.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 5, 2013)

Tricky Skills said:


> A painter and decorator anyone? Need a complete repaint of a 2 bed flat. Speed not so much an issue, but quality and a decent price.
> 
> Ta.



Where is the flat ?

E2a pm sent.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2013)

Tricky Skills said:


> A painter and decorator anyone? Need a complete repaint of a 2 bed flat. Speed not so much an issue, but quality and a decent price.
> 
> Ta.



My friend's an excellent decorator, but not cheap, and I'm not sure if he's currently working or not


----------



## LauLauJ (Sep 5, 2013)

Does anyone have a reliable and not absurdly expensive roofer they would recommend please? thanks


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes - my roofer Alan Wells is a lovely chap call him on 07930 574463


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2013)

This thread's sexist title needs to be changed so it says "tradespersons".


----------



## mango5 (Sep 5, 2013)

teuchter said:


> This thread's sexist title needs to be changed so it says "tradespersons".


 Really? You're offended by and want to change the title of an 8 year old thread? Even the most ardent local feminists have failed to challenge this one. Make yourself useful and find something properly offensive to object to . And use the report button while you're at it or we might not notice.

eta if this response seems harsh it's in the context of having serious upsets about casual sexism on these boards and I can't help feeling you are trivialising that issue


----------



## teuchter (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd have thought the simplest response would be just to change it, seeing as it presumably takes little effort and there's no reason for anyone to object to it being changed.

To say that I should go and find something "properly offensive" seems to go against the whole point of picking up on the minor but pervasive things that combined together create the situation where casual sexism persists. And I don't see what the relevance of the age of the thread is. Maybe times have moved on since 2005.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 6, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I got quotes from a few plumbers a while back for a boiler installation:
> 
> John Yoofoo from http://www.jrplumbinglondon.co.uk/ - seemed a good guy, communicative, good price. Would have gone with him if it wasn't for the fact that he wasn't a registered installer of the boiler type I eventually chose
> 
> ...



Oli Cox sounded good but is proving hard to get hold of, he did say he was very busy. 

Were any of the others recommendations from real people?


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 6, 2013)

Nagapie

Is this for your toilet leak? Call Carrie on 0208 6700342. She specialises in smallish jobs like this and therefore can normally come pretty quickly
SB


----------



## teuchter (Sep 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Oli Cox sounded good but is proving hard to get hold of, he did say he was very busy.
> 
> Were any of the others recommendations from real people?



No, although one or two of them might have been recommended on here somewhere. Can't remember which now.

I did meet all of them in person though.


----------



## buscador (Sep 6, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Oli Cox sounded good but is proving hard to get hold of, he did say he was very busy.
> 
> Were any of the others recommendations from real people?



Robert Robinson sorted out our boiler not so long ago. We liked him.


----------



## Winot (Sep 6, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Nagapie
> 
> Is this for your toilet leak? Call Carrie on 0208 6700342. She specialises in smallish jobs like this and therefore can normally come pretty quickly
> SB


 
Is that the Plummy Plumber? She's good & reliable for small jobs, yes.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 6, 2013)

Winot said:


> Is that the Plummy Plumber? She's good & reliable for small jobs, yes.



It is indeed Carrie of Plummy Plumbers


----------



## pgtips (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm looking for an electrician to quote to fix the dodgy wiring in my kitchen, fix a living room ceiling light fitting, and rewire an old lamp. We're at the bottom of Brixton Hill. Anyone recommended?


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 12, 2013)

Not sure if I can put forward myself.... but I have done work for several Urbs before now

www.atb-electrical.co.uk


----------



## phoenix6 (Sep 14, 2013)

Anyone tradesmen need an unskilled labourer?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone recommend a window cleaner?  Some of the no.s recommended ages ago have come to nowt. Thx.


----------



## steeeve (Sep 17, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good local kitchen fitter to replace a kitchen worktop? Preferably with a Howdens account + good trade discount.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 19, 2013)

steeeve said:


> Can anyone recommend a good local kitchen fitter to replace a kitchen worktop? Preferably with a Howdens account + good trade discount.



I have one. Email me


----------



## B-Town (Sep 20, 2013)

Just moved into a new flat, I need to get rid of the old carpet (currently rolled up) and some garden waste (about 15 bin bags of ivy). The councils prices are ridiculous, and I don't want to fly tip it. Anyone know a man with a van who will just take it and dispose of it?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 20, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Just moved into a new flat, I need to get rid of the old carpet (currently rolled up) and some garden waste (about 15 bin bags of ivy). The councils prices are ridiculous, and I don't want to fly tip it. Anyone know a man with a van who will just take it and dispose of it?


Anyone with a van will have to pay to dispose of it at the dump unless you get authorisation from the council. Best find a mate with an estate car or camper van and take it to Sumgglers way. The green stuff can be taken to Vale Street but they won't take the carpet.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 20, 2013)

B-Town said:


> Just moved into a new flat, I need to get rid of the old carpet (currently rolled up) and some garden waste (about 15 bin bags of ivy). The councils prices are ridiculous, and I don't want to fly tip it. Anyone know a man with a van who will just take it and dispose of it?



Just chop up the carpet and fill your bin. We did that, took two or three weeks but just kept the rest in a corner until bin collection day.

Ask your neighbours that use the council garden waste collection if they'll take yours over a few weeks. We did that for our neighbours.


----------



## steeeve (Sep 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I have one. Email me


 
Done, thanks


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Just chop up the carpet



In my experience it's quite hard work chopping up carpet


----------



## nagapie (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> In my experience it's quite hard work chopping up carpet



I didn't do it, mr nags did, with a cutting knife. He said it was really easy and did it very quickly.


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> In my experience it's quite hard work chopping up carpet


Much harder in the dark, covered in blood, in January...


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 20, 2013)

BTW the new Mr is a painter and decorator, if anyone needs one for owt.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2013)

nagapie said:


> a cutting knife



Sounds like a very specialist kind of knife.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 20, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Sounds like a very specialist kind of knife.



Very Like I said, the whole process is very specialist, not.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 20, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> BTW *the new Mr* is a painter and decorator, if anyone needs one for owt.





stuff_it said:


> Much harder in the dark, covered in blood, in January...



We'll not ask what happened to the old Mr, shall we?


----------



## Thaw (Sep 22, 2013)

Any recommendations for someone who can fix up a small (about 15*15cm) hole I knocked in my ceiling?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Sounds like a very specialist kind of knife.



I did it once with a stanley knife.  I still have the scar on my thumb from cutting myself


----------



## teuchter (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd like to put a good word in for Annemarie at Angel Upholstery who recently made up some sofa cushions for me. Good price, helpful attitude, excellent communication, and it all arrived on time and as described. The only small problem was sorted out quickly and pro-actively. Annemarie even came round to see me to talk things through and sort out any of my questions despite it being a relatively small job.

Definitely recommended.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 24, 2013)

teuchter said:


> I'd like to put a good word in for Annemarie at Angel Upholstery who recently made up some sofa cushions for me. Good price, helpful attitude, excellent communication, and it all arrived on time and as described. The only small problem was sorted out quickly and pro-actively. Annemarie even came round to see me to talk things through and sort out any of my questions despite it being a relatively small job.
> 
> Definitely recommended.


Seconded. She upholstered my caravan years ago. She did a great job.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 25, 2013)

Found a good & cheap window cleaner:  Joel Soto


----------



## water lily (Oct 2, 2013)

Does anyone know any good (but reasonably priced) electricians? I've just moved into a flat that needs a few minor things doing to it.
Thanks


----------



## leanderman (Oct 2, 2013)

water lily said:


> Does anyone know any good (but reasonably priced) electricians? I've just moved into a flat that needs a few minor things doing to it.
> Thanks



Could try Sparkybird of this parish. I have heard good things, from elsewhere, about her.


----------



## water lily (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes, I have tried but unfortunately she's busy until beginning of November and I need work done before then, if poss. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Winot (Oct 2, 2013)

water lily said:


> Yes, I have tried but unfortunately she's busy until beginning of November and I need work done before then, if poss. Any other recommendations?



Tornstrand Matt
Electrician
07726 857040


----------



## water lily (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 3, 2013)

North London again, but I know an electrician who is an absolute genius.


----------



## water lily (Oct 5, 2013)

Matt came round today. Excellent job, very (very) reasonable price and a really nice chap. Recommend him. Thanks Winot for his no.


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Anyone know a decent locksmith in Brixton?  Not urgent- we have a garden gate that is locked and the key is down a drain


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> Anyone know a decent locksmith in Brixton?  Not urgent- we have a garden gate that is locked and the key is down a drain


Have you tried the magnet tied to a piece of string tactic?  This worked for me when I dropped my office keys down the lift shaft.


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Have you tried the magnet tied to a piece of string tactic?  This worked for me when I dropped my office keys down the lift shaft.


It's irretrievable- involves builders, rubble and the removal of an outdoor toilet. Part of our never ending 'the house is falling down round out ears' saga 

We need a new lock with multiple keys, rather than the rusty single one we got with the house


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> It's irretrievable- involves builders, rubble and the removal of an outdoor toilet. Part of our never ending 'the house is falling down round out ears' saga
> 
> We need a new lock with multiple keys, rather than the rusty single one we got with the house


OK, well I have used Fortress Locks on Brixton Hill.


----------



## Manter (Oct 21, 2013)

Thx, will give them a call


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 21, 2013)

Or John Deacon in Clapham - really nice chap

http://www.larkhallservices.co.uk/locksmith/index.asp


----------



## pgtips (Oct 25, 2013)

Big thanks to U75 for having a trades thread to find business folk in the neighbourhood. Big thanks too to Sparkybird for various pieces of electrical work for us this week. Highly recommended.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 13, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a fridge repairer? Mine is becoming unbearably noisy. 
The washing machine, oven, dishwasher guys don't seem to do them...


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Can anyone recommend a fridge repairer? Mine is becoming unbearably noisy.
> The washing machine, oven, dishwasher guys don't seem to do them...



@Brixspindoctor on Twitter is popular. Lives Elm Park


----------



## Casaubon (Nov 13, 2013)

Manter said:


> Thx, will give them a call


I've used Fortress a few times over the years and I'd strongly recommend them. Last time I used them they suggested a solution which cost much less than I was originally planning to spend with them. 
On Friday a neighbour called them when she was locked out of her flat. They used a sort of 'robot' arm to get through the letter box and open the Yale lock (the Chubb wasn't locked). I find this impressive, but disturbing.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> @Brixspindoctor on Twitter is popular. Lives Elm Park


Cheers - thought he didn't do fridges but Twaddle says otherwise...


----------



## leanderman (Nov 13, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Cheers - thought he didn't do fridges but Twaddle says otherwise...



And, if he can't do it, he'll recommend someone who can


----------



## Thaw (Nov 14, 2013)

I need a carpenter to come and check whether a couple of doors are '30 minute fire doors', and give me a quote for replacing them if necessary. Any suggestions?


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 14, 2013)

You can try my carpenter Tommy on 07801638639. Say Donna referred you


----------



## leanderman (Nov 14, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> I need a carpenter to come and check whether a couple of doors are '30 minute fire doors', and give me a quote for replacing them if necessary. Any suggestions?



Loft conversion? Who are you using?


----------



## Thaw (Nov 14, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Loft conversion? Who are you using?


 
Thanks sparkybird.

I'm trying to sell my flat and the buyer's solicitor is making a big deal of a fire risk assessment (of a communal area I don't even have access to). They won't exchange until its confirmed that 2 other flats upstairs have 30-minute fire doors, or at least a commitment from the RTM (i.e. me) to install them. The insurance company didn't seem bothered so I dunno why its such a big issue.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi
I need recomendations for people who can provide quotes for the following

check a soft spot on floor by a doorway from hall into living room. Investigate as there may be a weakness in that part of the floor and fix.


----------



## Caria E (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi, I need some shelves put up at my flat. It's not a huge job - two sets sof about 5 floating shelves, floor to ceiling - but they will kind of dominate my lounge when finished so I need someone who will do a decent job. Does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2013)

Caria E said:


> Hi, I need some shelves put up at my flat. It's not a huge job - two sets sof about 5 floating shelves, floor to ceiling - but they will kind of dominate my lounge when finished so I need someone who will do a decent job. Does anyone have a recommendation?


Gary at BWS is fantastic- we've got him to do shelves and cupboards in three rooms now, plus he fixed our floor and installed bannisters for us. 
07817 118 479. He's incredibly busy, but the finish is really good, so worth the wait


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Manter said:


> Gary at BWS is fantastic- we've got him to do shelves and cupboards in three rooms now, plus he fixed our floor and installed bannisters for us.
> 07817 118 479. He's incredibly busy, but the finish is really good, so worth the wait



Did my own. Easy as pie!


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Did my own. Easy as pie!



Now you just need to get Gary in to clean that fish tank.


----------



## leanderman (Nov 19, 2013)

Winot said:


> Now you just need to get Gary in to clean that fish tank.



Bane of my life.


----------



## katie_m (Nov 21, 2013)

Any recommendations for someone to do a few bits and bobs, mainly interior painting and decorating, but ideally also able to lay new carpet?


----------



## Caria E (Nov 21, 2013)

Manter said:


> Gary at BWS is fantastic- we've got him to do shelves and cupboards in three rooms now, plus he fixed our floor and installed bannisters for us.
> 07817 118 479. He's incredibly busy, but the finish is really good, so worth the wait


Thanks so much. I will definitely give him a call.


----------



## clicker (Nov 21, 2013)

katie_m said:


> Any recommendations for someone to do a few bits and bobs, mainly interior painting and decorating, but ideally also able to lay new carpet?


07833797148 Rob - can totally recommend him for the decorating and painting, been using him for years, reliable and honest and doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

07931174245 Errol - if Rob is busy, can also recommend him, have had both doing rooms in my house.

Don't know if the lay carpet - but if they don't, they'd know someone who does.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 3, 2013)

Looking to hire / borrow (?) a chainsaw or something similar for this Sunday. Need to hack down some overgrowth in the garden. Any recommendations locally please?

Ta.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> @Brixspindoctor on Twitter is popular. Lives Elm Park



Washing machine broke yesterday - so I'll called this chap out - he was nearby so he visited within 10 minutes. took a brief look at the sad state of my machine and declared my hoover machine dead and unmendable. Didn't even charge me - which I thought was decent of him. 

He recomend we buy a Bosch machine as they are fixable and parts are available.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> Washing machine broke yesterday - so I'll called this chap out - he was nearby so he visited within 10 minutes. took a brief look at the sad state of my machine and declared my hoover machine dead and unmendable. Didn't even charge me - which I thought was decent of him.
> 
> He recomend we buy a Bosch machine as they are fixable and parts are available.



That was good of him


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That was good of him


 Seems lots of people on the net though Bosch was the way to go too, so we bought one. Rang spin doc, last friday, and he arrived later that day which was good it being so close to holidays. Got him to remove old one and fit new one, he even help me carry old one outside. Very nice and efficient. Standard fee of £45. Would recommend him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2013)

friendofdorothy said:


> Seems lots of people on the net though Bosch was the way to go too, so we bought one. Rang spin doc, last friday, and he arrived later that day which was good it being so close to holidays. Got him to remove old one and fit new one, he even help me carry old one outside. Very nice and efficient. Standard fee of £45. Would recommend him.



I've got a Bosch


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've got a Bosch


----------



## nagapie (Jan 6, 2014)

I need someone to build me a fence as mine blew over in the storm. Any recommendations?


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 6, 2014)

Try Norwood Fencing

http://www.fencingservicesinsouthwestlondon.co.uk/

I had a load of work done by them - Alick is the main man. Very pleased with work and competitive pricing - removed all old fencing and a load of shrubbery off site too.

02087666011 or 07850706378


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Try Norwood Fencing
> 
> http://www.fencingservicesinsouthwestlondon.co.uk/
> 
> ...


I'll have to give them a bell seeing as the other guy I tried on Friday never called back.


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2014)

I tried contacting norwood fencing recently via email and didnt get a reply 

I have recently had my fence fixed by these chaps:

http://croydonfencingandlandscaping.co.uk/garden-fencing

worth getting a quote if nothing else!

TruXta 
nagapie


----------



## TruXta (Jan 6, 2014)

Cheers.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 6, 2014)

Callie said:


> I tried contacting norwood fencing recently via email and didnt get a reply



I think they are a bit old skool.... by the looks of the website - try calling
I still know a few tradespeople who don't use email and the wife answers the phone at home!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 9, 2014)

Does anyone have a recommendation for someone relatively local who has done a good job on fitting a plastic or metal front (or other) door? Our wooden one has been swelling up for months, and now I fear I'll be able to leave the house each time I need to!


----------



## nagapie (Jan 9, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> I think they are a bit old skool.... by the looks of the website - try calling
> I still know a few tradespeople who don't use email and the wife answers the phone at home!



I called them. The chap came round promptly and was very pleasant and knew what he was talking about. However we can't really afford to do the work so mr nags did a botch job instead, for now.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 9, 2014)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for someone relatively local who has done a good job on fitting a plastic or metal front (or other) door? Our wooden one has been swelling up for months, and now I fear I'll be able to leave the house each time I need to!


Do you mean you need  a door drip/ rain deflector. They are about a fiver + postage on eBay in aluminium or upvc and relatively easy to fit......
E2a I misread your post but a door drip may be a economical way to sort it out without getting a new front door....


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jan 9, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Do you mean you need  a door drip/ rain deflector. They are about a fiver + postage on eBay in aluminium or upvc and relatively easy to fit......
> E2a I misread your post but a door drip may be a economical way to sort it out without getting a new front door....


Thanks for the idea, but the door is unfortunately rotten and swollen. Basically we need a new door, and a person to fit it! And possibly also sort out our makeshift panel we used for the back cat flap, which is now going mouldy after all the recent rain.


----------



## Loobs88 (Jan 11, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a painter/decorator- to paint a couple of rooms indoors and also to paint outside window frame s& sills?
Thanks!


----------



## clicker (Jan 11, 2014)

Loobs88 said:


> Can anyone recommend a painter/decorator- to paint a couple of rooms indoors and also to paint outside window frame s& sills?
> Thanks!


i can recommend rob if you're in south london...07833797148 .been doing mine for years now, reliable and honest and a nice bloke.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 15, 2014)

Any recommendations for a roofer or someone with a long ladder who likes fixing gutters?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 16, 2014)

Just wanted to throw in another recommendation for Sparkybird who came round and fixed my troublesome living room lights this afternoon.  She did a v efficient job and I am now no longer ruining my eyesight by typing in the dark


----------



## TruXta (Jan 16, 2014)

(((darkness)))


----------



## Manter (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone know a decent plasterer?


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 16, 2014)

You could try a chap who's been recommended to me by another electrician friend of mine - his name is Shaun 07968 988141. I've not used him/met him but I trust my mate's judgement.....

If you do contact him, let me know how you get on as good plasterers seem to be thin on the ground at the mo!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 20, 2014)

pm me if you need a builder. know a good one who is a very good friend of the family.


----------



## damon_th (Feb 5, 2014)

Judging by the absence of response on the last few 'plasterer' requests, I'm guessing Brixton has a dearth? Need one for a ceiling patch up - once it's dried out of course! Cheers, in hope.


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyone know a decent plasterer?


 


sparkybird said:


> You could try a chap who's been recommended to me by another electrician friend of mine - his name is Shaun 07968 988141. I've not used him/met him but I trust my mate's judgement.....
> 
> If you do contact him, let me know how you get on as good plasterers seem to be thin on the ground at the mo!


 


damon_th said:


> Judging by the absence of response on the last few 'plasterer' requests, I'm guessing Brixton has a dearth? Need one for a ceiling patch up - once it's dried out of course! Cheers, in hope.


 


Manter did you find a plastererer?


----------



## damon_th (Feb 5, 2014)

Callie said:


> Manter did you find a plastererer?


Cheers sparkybird


----------



## Manter (Feb 5, 2014)

Callie said:


> Manter did you find a plastererer?


Yes! He 's done a great job too

Advance plastering tel:07956345601


----------



## damon_th (Feb 5, 2014)

Callie said:


> Manter did you find a plastererer?


Or should I say, 'cheers Callie'. Thank you, either way!


----------



## Julia Vandoorne (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Everyone!
 I have just moved into the area so thought I would advertise my services. I am a specialist *PAINTER AND DECORATOR* with 9 years of experience. I have worked on beautiful old historical buildings, churches, The Shard, The Savoy and more but LOVE working on peoples homes too. I can also consult on colour choice, quality of paints etc or mix cheaper paints to match more expensive shades that you might desire. My boyfriend is also an electrician if anyone is looking for one of those! Oh and I somehow know A LOT of chippies (carpenters) if you need any recommendations. Don't hesitate to call, happy to help! *07 545 161 805 Julia*


----------



## Rushy (Feb 5, 2014)

damon_th said:


> Or should I say, 'cheers Callie'. Thank you, either way!


DJ Katmandude who plays the Albert is a good plasterer.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 5, 2014)

a self-recommendation is what we call _an advert_. 



Julia Vandoorne said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I have just moved into the area so thought I would advertise my services. I am a specialist *PAINTER AND DECORATOR* with 9 years of experience. I have worked on beautiful old historical buildings, churches, The Shard, The Savoy and more but LOVE working on peoples homes too. I can also consult on colour choice, quality of paints etc or mix cheaper paints to match more expensive shades that you might desire. My boyfriend is also an electrician if anyone is looking for one of those! Oh and I somehow know A LOT of chippies (carpenters) if you need any recommendations. Don't hesitate to call, happy to help! *07 545 161 805 Julia*


----------



## Julia Vandoorne (Feb 5, 2014)

Hence why I said " _advertise my services_"


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

Julia Vandoorne said:


> Hence why I said " _advertise my services_"


But the thread title is _'recommendations_.' If you just want to advertise yourself, please post in the Brixton Noticeboard forum.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 5, 2014)

Julia Vandoorne said:


> Hence why I said " _advertise my services_"



The thread is for recommendations.  Not adverts.


----------



## Julia Vandoorne (Feb 5, 2014)

Ah, ok sorry I didn't realise, very new to the whole forum thing!


----------



## Julia Vandoorne (Feb 5, 2014)

editor said:


> But the thread title is _'recommendations_.' If you just want to advertise yourself, please post in the Brixton Noticeboard forum.


Do I just start a new thread or is there somewhere specific I can post it?


----------



## Callie (Feb 5, 2014)

Go to forums (top left) scroll down til you see Brixton Notice board

read this before posting: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-noticeboard-please-read-this-before-posting.274746/


----------



## Julia Vandoorne (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 18, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a place where I can get new clips put on a satchel type bag? I have been to a couple of shoe-repair cobbler type places, but they say they can't do it. Some sort of leather work person? Or a more specialist cobbler and leather bag place? I have the new clips, I just want them put on each end of the leather strap in place of the hopeless clips supplied.


----------



## Callie (Feb 18, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Can anyone recommend a place where I can get new clips put on a satchel type bag? I have been to a couple of shoe-repair cobbler type places, but they say they can't do it. Some sort of leather work person? Or a more specialist cobbler and leather bag place? I have the new clips, I just want them put on each end of the leather strap in place of the hopeless clips supplied.


 Have you tried a dry cleaners that can do alterations? they might have the skills to do stuff with leather jackets etc


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 18, 2014)

Callie said:


> Have you tried a dry cleaners that can do alterations? they might have the skills to do stuff with leather jackets etc


 Good idea!


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 18, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Can anyone recommend a place where I can get new clips put on a satchel type bag? I have been to a couple of shoe-repair cobbler type places, but they say they can't do it. Some sort of leather work person? Or a more specialist cobbler and leather bag place? I have the new clips, I just want them put on each end of the leather strap in place of the hopeless clips supplied.




Several people on here recommend the Ethiopian lady on Reliance Arcade.


----------



## Winot (Feb 18, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Several people on here recommend the Ethiopian lady on Reliance Arcade.



Queeny. Tried her for first time recently. Good.


----------



## Spark (Feb 18, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Can anyone recommend a place where I can get new clips put on a satchel type bag? I have been to a couple of shoe-repair cobbler type places, but they say they can't do it. Some sort of leather work person? Or a more specialist cobbler and leather bag place? I have the new clips, I just want them put on each end of the leather strap in place of the hopeless clips supplied.



Not Brixton but judging by your name it could be convenient for you, there is a shoe maker on kennington Road at the end of the row of shops opposite the park.  I can't remember the name but the shop is orange.  He advertises handbag and leather repairs.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Feb 18, 2014)

Spark said:


> Not Brixton but judging by your name it could be convenient for you, there is a shoe maker on kennington Road at the end of the row of shops opposite the park.  I can't remember the name but the shop is orange.  He advertises handbag and leather repairs.


 How have I missed that?! Sounds ideal! Thank you. And if not - Queenie in Reliance Arcade.


----------



## steve00 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm looking for someone to help us move from SW9 to SW16.  We will need a large Luton style van and 2 men.

Thanks


----------



## zzande (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm looking for a tv repair service in Brixton Hill... Any recommendations?


----------



## bodger_barnett (Mar 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good, reliable gardener for some landscaping work in Brixton please? I've used Acer before and I think they were pretty good - anyone used them recently? Anyone else you can recommend?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 17, 2014)

bodger_barnett said:


> Can anyone recommend a good, reliable gardener for some landscaping work in Brixton please? I've used Acer before and I think they were pretty good - anyone used them recently? Anyone else you can recommend?



Crispin Swayne is brilliant. Does lots of community projects too. 

father-nature.co.uk
07796241970


----------



## Rushy (Mar 17, 2014)

bodger_barnett said:


> Can anyone recommend a good, reliable gardener for some landscaping work in Brixton please? I've used Acer before and I think they were pretty good - anyone used them recently? Anyone else you can recommend?


The RHS Young Garden Designer of the Year 2013 is based in central Brixton.
Unfortunately, he spent a couple of hours with me talking about planting and I never heard from him again! I think my project was a bit too small for him.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 17, 2014)

Rushy said:


> The RHS Young Garden Designer of the Year 2013 is based in central Brixton.
> Unfortunately, he spent a couple of hours with me talking about planting and I never heard from him again! I think my project was a bit too small for him.


Looks like he spurned you for George Osborne







http://www.gardenclublondon.co.uk/press/


----------



## Rushy (Mar 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Looks like he spurned you for George Osborne
> 
> http://www.gardenclublondon.co.uk/press/



Who can blame him.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 17, 2014)

I would recommend Tony Lee - has done a great job on my garden (both hard and soft landscaping) over the years. I think he's also worked for a few other Urbs.

07961 453395


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking for a quality locksmith to fit a secure and pref hefty Chubb lock on a  bedroom door - until now with no lock fitted on it.

Thanks in advance - and any ideas on what is a competitive price for both labour and parts much appreciated.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 28, 2014)

shifting gears said:


> Looking for a quality locksmith to fit a secure and pref hefty Chubb lock on a  bedroom door - until now with no lock fitted on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance - and any ideas on what is a competitive price for both labour and parts much appreciated.


Is it worth asking a couple of those handyman on a bike type services for a quote?
I'd have thought they could estimate more common jobs like this over the phone or by email for you?

It will probably be cheaper buying the parts yourself, if you know what you are after. Screwfix is a good place to browse what's a vailable.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 28, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Screwfix is a good place to browse what's a vailable.


And toolstation for a slightly cheaper clone of screwfix with a lower minimum order for free delivery


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 3, 2014)

HI everyone

Anyone got a recommendation for a big van and man ? (he doesn't have to have big, but it might help!) - will need 3.5 or 7.5 tonne job to move a whole load of boxed up stuff out of London

thanks

SB


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2014)

Lino seems to be down to one van now - not sure whether it's a luton or not, but I can tell you later this week?


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 3, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> HI everyone
> 
> Anyone got a recommendation for a big van and man ? (he doesn't have to have big, but it might help!) - will need 3.5 or 7.5 tonne job to move a whole load of boxed up stuff out of London
> 
> ...



This guy helped me move recently - super helpful, friendly, not asking a million 'how many flights of stairs/how many boxes' type questions... Also we made a second trip which he didn't gripe about at all - highly recommend him

Daniel Girma removals :

07534 364167

Found him through anyvan.com btw, didn't know him from Adam before!

Recommended him to another urbanite before by pm who never even bothered replying!


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 4, 2014)

many thanks for the replies, folks -will follow up

SB


----------



## Manter (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone know a jobbing builder/skilled handyman? 

I need part of an outside loo taking down- I'm just not strong enough to do it myself :-(- and it's concrete base breaking up, but one wall left standing. So it needs a brick saw and a pneumatic drill rather than just brute force....


----------



## Winot (Apr 4, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyone know a jobbing builder/skilled handyman?
> 
> I need part of an outside loo taking down- I'm just not strong enough to do it myself :-(- and it's concrete base breaking up, but one wall left standing. So it needs a brick saw and a pneumatic drill rather than just brute force....


 
Give Graeme a call - he is lovely, cheap and excellent:

http://www.cargobikehandyman.co.uk/aboutus.html


----------



## katie_m (Apr 4, 2014)

Seconded re Graeme on his bike, really really good.


----------



## Manter (Apr 4, 2014)

Thx both!


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 9, 2014)

Can someone recommend me a handyman for some painting/a few small DIY jobs please?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 9, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Can someone recommend me a handyman for some painting/a few small DIY jobs please?


Where abouts are you? 
I have a couple of great guys repairing some serious internal plaster and wall cracks (after subsidence) and repainting most of my house. I think they are based in East London, but I am in Croydon (I'm not sure they would usually be willing to travel so far). 
I'm not sure they would do the smaller DIY bits, depends on what they are.


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 9, 2014)

Tulse Hill, so I'm not sure it would be worth it for them as it would be no more than a day's work.

Thanks though.


----------



## Effrasurfer (Apr 14, 2014)

Manter said:


> Yes! He 's done a great job too
> 
> Advance plastering tel:07956345601


Blessings on this thread! (Just flooded my downstairs neighbour's bathroom ceiling. (Again))


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2014)

katie_m said:


> Seconded re Graeme on his bike, really really good.



He lives on my street and is very nice!  Also keeps ex-battery chickens iirc.  And rescues kittens dumped outside his house.  So all-round good egg.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2014)

I need someone to repair some plaster/masonry at the top of our house as we have damp coming through somehow and there are some serious cracks up there.  It will require scaffolding I think.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2014)

Turns out it needs re-rendering and some repointing also required.  I've got one quote coming but if anyone can recommend someone else that would be great.  

I also need to talk to someone about a possible (small) extension, which would also involve moving the kitchen.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all

Looking for a recommendation for someone who can sand and varnish a floor, plus replace a couple of knackered floor boards.

thanks

SB


----------



## Manter (Apr 17, 2014)

W


Ms T said:


> Turns out it needs re-rendering and some repointing also required.  I've got one quote coming but if anyone can recommend someone else that would be great.
> 
> I also need to talk to someone about a possible (small) extension, which would also involve moving the kitchen.


Will text you details.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello all, there are a lot of plumbers recommended on here - but from 12-18 months ago - can any one recommend one for my errant boiler? 

"John 07787796149 based in honor oak" seems to get every body's approval? 

I'm in Brixton / Herne Hill naturally


----------



## leanderman (Apr 17, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Hello all, there are a lot of plumbers recommended on here - but from 12-18 months ago - can any one recommend one for my errant boiler?
> 
> "John 07787796149 based in honor oak" seems to get every body's approval?
> 
> I'm in Brixton / Herne Hill naturally



Peter Lennard
07941 174331
07501 144426
Lives on Arlingford rd by Brockwell Park

Excellent guy.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 17, 2014)

Ta, I used someone mashton recommended in the end - so I _might _have hot water over the bank holiday.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 17, 2014)

Ms T said:


> I need someone to repair some plaster/masonry at the top of our house as we have damp coming through somehow and there are some serious cracks up there.  It will require scaffolding I think.





Ms T said:


> Turns out it needs re-rendering and some repointing also required.  I've got one quote coming but if anyone can recommend someone else that would be great.



Make sure you have identified and fixed the actual source of the damp, rather than just repairing the damage it's caused and then rendering it over, only for it to start happening again.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Make sure you have identified and fixed the actual source of the damp, rather than just repairing the damage it's caused and then rendering it over, only for it to start happening again.


 It's coming in through the cracks in the render, which is only at the top of the house.  When the rain is really driving, which is was for much of this winter, it seeps through.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 17, 2014)

Ms T said:


> It's coming in through the cracks in the render, which is only at the top of the house.  When the rain is really driving, which is was for much of this winter, it seeps through.


Ok. I just meant that it could be getting into the wall via, say, the roof, as it's at the top of the house. The cracks in the render could very well be a consequence of the damp, rather than the other way round. Just a thought. You have a better picture of the whole situation than I do, though, of course.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Ok. I just meant that it could be getting into the wall via, say, the roof, as it's at the top of the house. The cracks in the render could very well be a consequence of the damp, rather than the other way round. Just a thought. You have a better picture of the whole situation than I do, though, of course.


Definitely not the roof.  The guy who went up there is a roofer as that was my original thought.


----------



## goldengraham (Apr 22, 2014)

I need 4 or 5 strong persons to help me lift a shed a short distance across my garden .. shouldn't take more than half an hour or so if it all goes according to plan!

Any recommendations/suggestions much appreciated


----------



## naomiceri (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for an electrician to sort out our dodgy hob and oven, anyone know anyone? There are a few listed but they're a bit older And the numbers don't work! Many thanks!


----------



## leanderman (Apr 27, 2014)

naomiceri said:


> Hi, I'm looking for an electrician to sort out our dodgy hob and oven, anyone know anyone? There are a few listed but they're a bit older And the numbers don't work! Many thanks!



Sparkybird, of this manor, is an electrician. Alternatively, @thespindoctor (Twitter) fixes domestic appliances.


----------



## naomiceri (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks leanderman! I've contacted sparky, hopefully they'll reply!


----------



## Chilavert (Apr 29, 2014)

clicker said:


> 07833797148 Rob - can totally recommend him for the decorating and painting, been using him for years, reliable and honest and doesn't cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> 07931174245 Errol - if Rob is busy, can also recommend him, have had both doing rooms in my house.
> 
> Don't know if the lay carpet - but if they don't, they'd know someone who does.


Had Rob over to paint my bathroom yesterday and today and he's done an excellent job. Would recommend.


----------



## Urbanblues (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello, I'm looking for a h/man to fix two v/blinds; put some new slatted shelving into an airing cupboard; unsrew and fix three CD towers to the wall; take down a couple of glass shelves from the bathroom and refix; and take a grabrail from my bathroom and refix in new flat. Moving in next Wednesday, 9 May, so need someone quite quick. Ta, anticipation.


----------



## Urbanblues (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm in Fiveways Road area.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 30, 2014)

Lino with his Dulwich Van Hire was great as ever a few weeks back. He's a remarkably happy man! 
Down to one large Merc van now, but did a 1 bed flat & extras move in 3 hours.


----------



## sparkybird (May 1, 2014)

thanks snowy - do you have a contact no for him?


----------



## snowy_again (May 1, 2014)

It's here somewhere already, but if not 07962 247469


----------



## sparkybird (May 1, 2014)

Many thanks!


----------



## Manter (May 6, 2014)

Anyone know of a man with a van or similar who will clear a load of rubbish from the garden?  sparkybird I have a vague memory of your recommending someone, but I can't find it!  There is apparently a back up in Lambeth on skip permits


----------



## leanderman (May 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyone know of a man with a van or similar who will clear a load of rubbish from the garden?  sparkybird I have a vague memory of your recommending someone, but I can't find it!  There is apparently a back up in Lambeth on skip permits



They now charge something like £40-£50 a day to have a skip in a controlled bay.


----------



## Boudicca (May 6, 2014)

Manter said:


> Anyone know of a man with a van or similar who will clear a load of rubbish from the garden?  sparkybird I have a vague memory of your recommending someone, but I can't find it!  There is apparently a back up in Lambeth on skip permits


I used Anyjunk and was very impressed, but this was about 6 years ago when they were starting out and keen.


----------



## Manter (May 6, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I used Anyjunk and was very impressed, but this was about 6 years ago when they were starting out and keen.


I'll try them.... They can't be worse than the skip bloke I just spoke to!


----------



## sparkybird (May 6, 2014)

Manter - I can't remember who they were but last time I used them they were expensive and not very good. I've resorted now to Hippobags

SB


----------



## uk benzo (May 7, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good architect. I'd like to see if it's possible to create another smaller bedroom in our 1 bed flat (can't afford to buy 2 bedroom flat in this area anymore). 

Thanks.


----------



## leanderman (May 7, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Can anyone recommend a good architect. I'd like to see if it's possible to create another smaller bedroom in our 1 bed flat (can't afford to buy 2 bedroom flat in this area anymore).
> 
> Thanks.



Does that require an architect? Wanda of the Pratt Partnership is good https://plus.google.com/102247690309405189330/about?gl=uk&hl=en


----------



## uk benzo (May 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Does that require an architect? Wanda of the Pratt Partnership is good https://plus.google.com/102247690309405189330/about?gl=uk&hl=en



I kind of just assumed that it'd need an architect, as I personally can't see a way of creating a new room. It's the Mrs who's adamant.


----------



## Manter (May 7, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> I used Anyjunk and was very impressed, but this was about 6 years ago when they were starting out and keen.


They are now a complete nightmare   Webforms don't work, spent over an hour on the phone, eventually spoke to a person, who said they needed photos of the waste. I sent photos.... Nothing


----------



## Boudicca (May 7, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> I kind of just assumed that it'd need an architect, as I personally can't see a way of creating a new room. It's the Mrs who's adamant.


I'd go for the low tech method in the first instance - tape measure and graph paper and draw out a floorplan of the flat. If you can see a way that might work, then get a builder to give you advice and a quote.  

(Or post the floorplan on urban and ask for suggestions.)


----------



## Boudicca (May 7, 2014)

Manter said:


> They are now a complete nightmare   Webforms don't work, spent over an hour on the phone, eventually spoke to a person, who said they needed photos of the waste. I sent photos.... Nothing


Sorry .  I have great memories of hurling an oven over a first floor balcony into the Anyjunk truck parked below.


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2014)

uk benzo said:


> Can anyone recommend a good architect. I'd like to see if it's possible to create another smaller bedroom in our 1 bed flat (can't afford to buy 2 bedroom flat in this area anymore).
> 
> Thanks.


I'll happily take a quick look for you if you have plans or a sketch you can email or fax me. Is your flat a recent conversion or build which may have plans available online? If you are happy PMing your address I can easily check.


----------



## Manter (May 7, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Sorry .  I have great memories of hurling an oven over a first floor balcony into the Anyjunk truck parked below.


that sounds fun


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Sorry .  I have great memories of hurling an oven over a first floor balcony into the Anyjunk truck parked below.


It's really annoying when you leave a skip on the street and neighbours fill it up overnight.


----------



## Manter (May 7, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It's really annoying when you leave a skip on the street and neighbours fill it up overnight.


We collect our rubbish in the garden, then get a skip and fill it within about an hour   Think we'll have to do that again, given all the junk collection people are MIA


----------



## leanderman (May 7, 2014)

Manter said:


> We collect our rubbish in the garden, then get a skip and fill it within about an hour   Think we'll have to do that again, given all the junk collection people are MIA



Lock and load! The only way to do it


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It's really annoying when you leave a skip on the street and neighbours fill it up overnight.


Boudicca 
Sorry must look like I had a sense of humour failure.
I read your post as "hurling over a first floor balcony"!


----------



## Ms T (May 10, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good builder?


----------



## sparkybird (May 10, 2014)

Bit of follow up - Mr Sparkybird used Gentleman and Van to move his business stuff - dealings with the office could have been better, but the two chaps who turned up (early!) were super helpful, did a great job and the move went very well.

http://www.gentlemanandavan.co.uk/


----------



## OvalhouseDB (May 13, 2014)

Spark said:


> Not Brixton but judging by your name it could be convenient for you, there is a shoe maker on kennington Road at the end of the row of shops opposite the park.  I can't remember the name but the shop is orange.  He advertises handbag and leather repairs.


 Just to say, I did use this place, as suggested. It is Peter's Shoe Design Studio http://www.kingshoes.co.uk/index.html and while he did a very thorough and professional job of putting new catches on my bag, he also does the maddest selection of hand made shoes. So if you need bespoke shoes (and have £400-600 to spare) this could be your man!

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

OvalhouseDB said:


> Just to say, I did use this place, as suggested. It is Peter's Shoe Design Studio http://www.kingshoes.co.uk/index.html and while he did a very thorough and professional job of putting new catches on my bag, he also does the maddest selection of hand made shoes. So if you need bespoke shoes (and have £400-600 to spare) this could be your man!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


His site refers to "dog bite shoes". What are they then, anyone?


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> His site refers to "dog bite shoes". What are they then, anyone?


It refers to shoes in need of repair after the dog has had a go at them.


----------



## clandestino (May 13, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a decent electrician in the area please? 

I had a quick look but couldn't see any on the thread, but maybe I didn't get far enough into it. Any chance that the recommendations could be collated into a directory?


----------



## colacubes (May 13, 2014)

clandestino said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent electrician in the area please?
> 
> I had a quick look but couldn't see any on the thread, but maybe I didn't get far enough into it. Any chance that the recommendations could be collated into a directory?



Depending on how quick you need them I'd recommend Urban's very own sparkybird


----------



## Spark (May 13, 2014)

I'd recommend sparkybird too.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> It refers to shoes in need of repair after the dog has had a go at them.


Whoda thunk that was such a common thing?!


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Whoda thunk that was such a common thing?!


Indeed, Slippers are so last year


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Indeed, Slippers are so last year


Actually - come to think of it - I have a dog tooth hole in my slippers.


----------



## SarfLondoner (May 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Actually - come to think of it - I have a dog tooth hole in my slippers.


You must have got them last year


----------



## Smick (May 16, 2014)

We've just had sparkybird do some work. She did a great job and, as importantly, showed up exactly on time for the quote and the job. We have to be out of the house on time each day so the punctuality is important.

A really professional service to two people who had been let down by so many other electricians.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 16, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> I used Colin of CW Services on basis of recs on this board, came in to fix a small plumbing job, nice reasonable bloke, quick, local, reliable, £70 hr, no call out charge.



Thanks for that.  He is very busy but local, doesn't charge the earth.


----------



## Manter (May 16, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Sorry .  I have great memories of hurling an oven over a first floor balcony into the Anyjunk truck parked below.


They did turn up in the end and were v good, friendly, and cheaper than I expected. It seems their support processes/head office that can't cope with the workload.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 20, 2014)

any one recommend a firm to clean/restore decking?


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> any one recommend a firm to clean/restore decking?


If it is just cleaning you could hire a pressure washer. Dead easy to use and quite fun!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 21, 2014)

Rushy said:


> If it is just cleaning you could hire a pressure washer. Dead easy to use and quite fun!


thanks


----------



## Boudicca (May 21, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> any one recommend a firm to clean/restore decking?








Not necessarily suggesting you do it yourself, but it looks as though you probably don't need a specialist, just someone to do the work.


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> thanks


There are two types of spray ends. One is a wand with a jet (powerful but splattery) - the other is a round enclosed spinny thing which is a little slower but keeps the mess on the floor and is just like operating a hoover (recommended - but you still the need the wand for edges and corners).


----------



## bossykate (May 21, 2014)

Hello

Can anyone recommend a pest control firm please?

Thank you very much.


----------



## jiffjaff (May 21, 2014)

Hello
I had a great experience with a local plumber today, so wanted to share. We used ratedpeople initially to fix a radiator that wasn't working; someone came out, charged us for 2 hours but said he couldn't fix it, it was a bigger job and needed more time as the radiator would need to be taken off the wall, he had another job, and couldn't stay to do it. Back where we started.

This time we called Andy (Andy Burke I think) --  07983 688451, and he came out the following day. He got me to send a photo of the radiator valve first, then he came and took the radiator off, drained the system, got rid of a nasty blockage, turned on the heating, and it was fixed. Reasonably priced, and job done.


----------



## Boudicca (May 27, 2014)

Reporting in to the thread with my recent experiences with boiler plumbers recommended on this thread.

I initially called CW Services, Colin seemed very personable but not particularly knowledgeable as he said he had to go back to the office to look up the manual.  He returned later, said the boiler needed a new PCB, but he had checked and Worcester were not making the parts any more as the boiler was too old.  He said he would get me a quote for a new boiler.

I decided to ring Worcester, they said there should be no problem getting parts.  I rang Parts Center and they had it in stock.  

Then called James Barlett as recommended by Crispy.  He said it was nothing to do with the PCB, the system needed flushing - he has spent the last three hours doing this and it is now working.   James is great.  

So a vote for James and a thumbs down for CW Services.


----------



## sparkybird (May 27, 2014)

Floor sanding and varnishing
Just some feedback now my floor is finished!

Got a few quotes  and 1 lot who visited and never provided a quote

In the end I went with GJP Floor Sanding who happened to be the best price by about 10%

http://www.gjpfloorsanding.com/

They are based on the South Coast, but seem to cover this area. Very prompt communication, guys turned up on time to do the quote and the job - all very friendly and polite and tidy

Would definitely use them again

SB


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 28, 2014)

any gardening recommendations?   as this is the main gardening season they'll all busy...
tried one of the tony's recommended here and we had a great chat about his work/life balance and his holiday which are all reasons why he can't do the job 
(he sounded lovely btw and I'd recommend him just for the chat)  

any ideas?


----------



## sparkybird (May 28, 2014)

No further suggestions, Miss Shelf, but that DOES sound a lot like My Tony!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 28, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> No further suggestions, Miss Shelf, but that DOES sound a lot like My Tony!


it was


----------



## Callie (May 30, 2014)

Can anyone recommend someone to come and refit my bathroom? needs a new suite and all that jazz!


----------



## sparkybird (May 30, 2014)

you could try Andy Feely (yes that's his name - he's a sweetie though) on 07769757218. No t ure how urgent your work is, but he's normally quite busy. He's done a bathroom and various plumber stuff at my house and some of my customers houses


----------



## Callie (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for that, will give him a bell!


----------



## colacubes (Jun 8, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a decent metal fabricator locally?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 8, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent metal fabricator locally?


I used to use genvent. Haven't needed to for ages but they were very helpful at the time.

http://www.gen-vent.co.uk/


----------



## teuchter (Jun 9, 2014)

I've used the place in the arches under peckham rye station. Tara fabrications. They are quite good if you know what you want.


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 9, 2014)

Any pointers on someone who could replace a few panels in a (safety) glass roof without insisting I remortgage and rip the whole thing off with 6 months of hardcore construction, scaffolding etc? It's a biggish job but I don't want someone making it any bigger.


----------



## Emmanusquelle (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello, can anyone please recommend someone who can clean carpets/rugs but preferably with no evil chemicals? Thank you!


----------



## Breakz (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, looking at having electrics tested at flat due to being a Victorian conversion and for peace of mind, can anyone recommend anyone and how much this will roughly be?
Thanks!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 14, 2014)

Smick said:


> We've just had sparkybird do some work. She did a great job and, as importantly, showed up exactly on time for the quote and the job. We have to be out of the house on time each day so the punctuality is important.
> 
> A really professional service to two people who had been let down by so many other electricians.


sparkybird did a good job for us in tulse hill recently (again)


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 19, 2014)

Does anyone have sparkybirds number. I've pmd her but need electrician urgently as lost power to half our house. any other recommendations would be much appreciated


----------



## colacubes (Jun 19, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Does anyone have sparkybirds number. I've pmd her but need electrician urgently as lost power to half our house. any other recommendations would be much appreciated



Will PM to you.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 19, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Will PM to you.



Thanks Cola, she isn't free today so if anyone else can recommend anyone that would be great.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 19, 2014)

She was very helpful though and offered to try and talk me through the problem over the phone


----------



## lefteri (Jun 25, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a cheap and reliable place in brixton to get a laptop repaired? Many thanks


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 25, 2014)

I have used Roger McFarlane of Remedy IT solutions for computer problems, I'm pretty sure he does fixes as well. Very nice chap, based in W Norwood

http://www.remedy-its.co.uk/


----------



## lefteri (Jun 26, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> I have used Roger McFarlane of Remedy IT solutions for computer problems, I'm pretty sure he does fixes as well. Very nice chap, based in W Norwood
> http://www.remedy-its.co.uk/


Thanks will give them a try


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Jul 3, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a carpenter \ builder for half a days work putting up a huge mirror, Sydenham area? Ta


----------



## Manter (Jul 21, 2014)

I need my front door looking at- I need a new yale lock (or similar) but also possibly it rehanging.  I've had it rehung, and I've had a new lock, but the two things don't seem to work done separately, and it keeps jamming.  Anyone know someone who is good at doors, rather than just being a locksmith or a carpenter?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh Manter if you do get hold of a good locksmith can you send me the details.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 21, 2014)

Hi girls

My locksmith (not doors sorry Manter) is a lovely chap called John who's based in Clapham. He's semi retired, so doesn't do emergency/out of hours stuff, but here's his website
http://www.clapham-locksmiths.co.uk

mob 07706 533488


----------



## Manter (Jul 21, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Hi girls
> 
> My locksmith (not doors sorry Manter) is a lovely chap called John who's based in Clapham. He's semi retired, so doesn't do emergency/out of hours stuff, but here's his website
> http://www.clapham-locksmiths.co.uk
> ...


I'll try him... He may at least be able to give me good advice.... Last chap suggested I remove the troublesome 1928 oak door with original mouldings and stained glass and put in a nice upvc one. More secure, apparently, and you can get stained glass panels for them. 

<<sigh>>


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 21, 2014)

No, I don't think he'd advise that!!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 5, 2014)

I've searched through this thread for details of a decent South London based plasterer. Can't find anything. Any recommendations please?

Thanks


----------



## Winot (Aug 5, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> I've searched through this thread for details of a decent South London based plasterer. Can't find anything. Any recommendations please?
> 
> Thanks



John FitzPatrick (Solon New Rd)

+44 (0) 7889 413377


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 5, 2014)

Tricky - if you use John please can you feed back as all my plasterers are either in prison or gone awol (or both!)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 5, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Tricky - if you use John please can you feed back as all my plasterers are either in prison or gone awol (or both!)



Have you looked on Checkatrade?

http://www.checkatrade.com/Search/default.aspx?location=Brixton&cat=855


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 5, 2014)

thanks for that suggestion Minnie - I don't personally rate checkatrade/my builder/my hammer as I think they are open to abuse by trades because they pay a fee to be on them. I've had customers use 'my builde'r and when it all when wrong, the website deleted their reviews of the builders in question so they didn't get any poor feedback!

 Personal recommendation (where you can get it of course), is much better I think

(I am in the trades BTW)


----------



## zenie (Aug 5, 2014)

I need someone to quote on new flooring and also put a curtain pole and some shelves up..


----------



## teuchter (Aug 5, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> I don't personally rate checkatrade/my builder/my hammer as I think they are open to abuse by trades because they pay a fee to be on them. I've had customers use 'my builde'r and when it all when wrong, the website deleted their reviews of the builders in question so they didn't get any poor feedback!
> 
> Personal recommendation (where you can get it of course), is much better I think



^ I agree with this.

Same applies to membership of the Federation of Master Builders. Doesn't seem to mean anything much in reality.


----------



## Winot (Aug 6, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Tricky - if you use John please can you feed back as all my plasterers are either in prison or gone awol (or both!)



We used him for 2 jobs 15 years apart and both times he was excellent - clear, efficient, stuck to the estimate and friendly.


----------



## Manter (Aug 6, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> thanks for that suggestion Minnie - I don't personally rate checkatrade/my builder/my hammer as I think they are open to abuse by trades because they pay a fee to be on them. I've had customers use 'my builde'r and when it all when wrong, the website deleted their reviews of the builders in question so they didn't get any poor feedback!
> 
> Personal recommendation (where you can get it of course), is much better I think
> 
> (I am in the trades BTW)


agree.  I left some stinking reviews of a nightmare builder on there (of accidentally knocking down the bedroom wall fame) on there and on yahoo and they have all been deleted

My plasterer is these guys http://www.southlondonplastering.co.uk- they have done a fantastic job taping and skimming in the back room, even managing to plaster round features like the fireplace, and doing funny curved walls.  The main guy is a bit brusque (and prone to sucking his teeth), but a great carpenter


----------



## technical (Aug 6, 2014)

Would totally agree about FMB membership. We've just had a reasonably big building job done - we were very badly let down by the first lot of builders (who we found via the FMB website) as they simply disappeared about a month into the job, leaving us with a hole in the ground for foundations and not a lot else. Later discovered they had gone bust, but they didn't have the decency to tell us they were having problems or that they weren't coming back. The FMB were useless - all they could promise to do was not to let the same firm (if it started trading again) become FMB members again. 

We were very lucky to find Crowndale Builders - based locally - who dug us out of a figurative and literal hole. Very highly recommend them.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2014)

Does anyone know a local welder?


----------



## passivejoe (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally found a local builder that I can't recommend highly enough. The 'South London Building Company' have just refurbished (extended, new windows, rewired, replumbed, replastered, painted and decorated) my house and the quality of workmanship has been amazing. Really really pleased with their work and now want to recommend them to everyone I know. They're also pretty cheap.

I've mostly had shocking builders over the years. These guys stepped in when I had to get rid of the first lot who came through FMB but who didn't seem to understand building regs. 

The guy's name is Lucas... 07739326120 or 07460725503.


----------



## passivejoe (Aug 11, 2014)

Finally found a local builder that I can't recommend highly enough. The 'South London Building Company' have just refurbished (extended, new windows, rewired, replumbed, replastered, painted and decorated) my house and the quality of workmanship has been amazing. Really really pleased with their work and now want to recommend them to everyone I know. They're also pretty cheap.

I've mostly had shocking builders over the years. These guys stepped in when I had to get rid of the first lot who came through FMB but who didn't seem to understand building regs. 

The guy's name is Lucas... 07739326120 or 07460725503.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Does anyone know a local welder?


You could try Tara Fabrications, in the railway arches under Peckham Rye station.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 11, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> thanks for that suggestion Minnie - I don't personally rate checkatrade/my builder/my hammer as I think they are open to abuse by trades because they pay a fee to be on them. I've had customers use 'my builde'r and when it all when wrong, the website deleted their reviews of the builders in question so they didn't get any poor feedback!
> 
> Personal recommendation (where you can get it of course), is much better I think
> 
> (I am in the trades BTW)



oh, never knew that


----------



## Spark (Aug 12, 2014)

We're looking at getting a wood burning stove put in. I was just wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a HETAS engineer who could do this? 

Also I know it's been asked before but can anyone provide an up to date recommendation for a corgi plumber for installing a new boiler?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 12, 2014)

Winot sparkybird John came round for a quote tonight. VERY impressed 

Thanks.


----------



## Jangleballix (Aug 14, 2014)

Spark said:


> We're looking at getting a wood burning stove put in. I was just wondering if anyone had a recommendation for a HETAS engineer who could do this?
> 
> Also I know it's been asked before but can anyone provide an up to date recommendation for a corgi plumber for installing a new boiler?


Susie 0797 7505270. Corgi is no more, the new certification is Gas Safe.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 16, 2014)

Need a company to do something about the damp in my hallway. Its a basement flat and had damproofing and waterproof tanking done halfway up walls before we moved in - (but that was 17 years ago and guarentee has expired) damp appeared above the tanking and I think the front doorframe is damp too. 
Just the thought of dust and mess (and cost) has put me off doing it for years - as its only in hallway I've been ignoring it (and saving up) but I'm having nightmares about wet rot / dry rot etc. Can anyone recommend any good companies? passivejoe does your builder do anything like this?*http://www.urban75.net/forums/members/passivejoe.24604/*


----------



## Manter (Aug 16, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Does anyone know a local welder?


I can't help, I just love the fact you want a welder.

You're so much cooler than me


----------



## colacubes (Aug 17, 2014)

Manter said:


> I can't help, I just love the fact you want a welder.
> 
> You're so much cooler than me



 

In fact I found a localish one online and they came and did an excellent job so would recommend if anyone needs one.

http://www.geromeformosawelding.webeden.co.uk/


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Need a company to do something about the damp in my hallway. Its a basement flat and had damproofing and waterproof tanking done halfway up walls before we moved in - (but that was 17 years ago and guarentee has expired) damp appeared above the tanking and I think the front doorframe is damp too.
> Just the thought of dust and mess (and cost) has put me off doing it for years - as its only in hallway I've been ignoring it (and saving up) but I'm having nightmares about wet rot / dry rot etc. Can anyone recommend any good companies? passivejoe does your builder do anything like this?*http://www.urban75.net/forums/members/passivejoe.24604/*


Does the tanking go up to the level of the ground outside or does it stop short? If the damp is appearing above ground level you should investigate other causes, for example are there any dropping gutters higher up the wall, or is there stuff piled up against the wall where it meets the ground?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 17, 2014)

Its just about up to ground level. But its right by our front door which is understairs going up to door above. Understairs cupboard opposite front door is very damp - water leaks in when it rains. We did have stairs re-rendered etc a couple of years ago which seemed to help at first - but its leaking in there again now.

It's a party wall of a semi - next door is a housing co op - who basically say its nothing to do with them. They have done plastering and tiling on their side of the wall indoors in recent years.

Do you know anyone who can help?


----------



## squidlet1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi all.  Does anyone know a decent / quick IT /computer person who could come and fix a PC that is displaying the dreaded blue screen?  I've tried Roger McFarlane recommended elsewhere on this thread,  but unfortunately they are away till 1 September.  Thanks


----------



## elmparker (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi - I am after getting some alcove wardrobes built in - does anyone have any recomendations?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Its just about up to ground level. But its right by our front door which is understairs going up to door above. Understairs cupboard opposite front door is very damp - water leaks in when it rains. We did have stairs re-rendered etc a couple of years ago which seemed to help at first - but its leaking in there again now.
> 
> It's a party wall of a semi - next door is a housing co op - who basically say its nothing to do with them. They have done plastering and tiling on their side of the wall indoors in recent years.
> 
> Do you know anyone who can help?


I can't think of anyone specifically to suggest I'm afraid.

You could get a free survey from a damp-proofing company (or get a few and see if they are consisitent). However, I'd treat any advice given with a lot of caution if it's a company with an interest in selling you a particular treatment. Causes of damp are frequently wrongly diagnosed with the result that people shell out for work that is more expensive than necessary (or even work that is ineffective in solving the problem).

Alternatively you can pay for a independent building surveyor to have a look (I think there are a couple recommended somewhere in this thread). Or, an experienced general builder may be able to identify the problem.

If the dampness is related to the party wall in some way then a report form an independent surveyor will help you enforce your rights to party wall works.

I think leaks under external stairs can be a bit tricky to deal with. In fact my downstairs neighbours in the same building as me have had a similar issue. In our case, things were improved quite a lot by fixing a leak in a gutter which was dripping onto the stairs from above, though.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 18, 2014)

teuchter said:


> I can't think of anyone specifically to suggest I'm afraid.
> 
> You could get a free survey from a damp-proofing company (or get a few and see if they are consisitent). However, I'd treat any advice given with a lot of caution if it's a company with an interest in selling you a particular treatment. Causes of damp are frequently wrongly diagnosed with the result that people shell out for work that is more expensive than necessary (or even work that is ineffective in solving the problem).
> 
> ...



The fact that there was no consensus as to the cause was one of the things that has put me off doing anything - not sure of cause and the advise on rememedy has varied, but always costing over a grand without including the wood work (that may or may not need doing according to damp companies and who they want me to arrange a separate contractor for) 

Thanks for input though - I hadn't thought of getting a surveyor in.  It may help my hopelessness. Is that expensive?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thanks for input though - I hadn't thought of getting a surveyor in.  It may help my hopelessness. Is that expensive?



I would guess it might be something like £200-300?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 21, 2014)

Sounds like you HAVE to sort it out.

This guy did a good job for us:

James de Miguel MSc MFPWS
Leak Detection & Building Pathology
WaterDamage.co.uk
BuildingResponse.co.uk
T: 0845 003 5376
M: 077 4337 1384


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 22, 2014)

Having landed trumps with John the plasterer, I'm now on the look out for a floor person - someone to varnish and carry out a few repairs on a wooden floor that has already been sanded.

Ta.


----------



## Ms T (Aug 22, 2014)

elmparker said:


> Hi - I am after getting some alcove wardrobes built in - does anyone have any recomendations?



We always use a guy called Tom Williams - the quality of his workmanship is excellent, he's reasonably priced and a really nice guy.

http://www.woodmonk.co.uk/

07966 453183


----------



## Ms T (Aug 22, 2014)

friendofdorothy said:


> Need a company to do something about the damp in my hallway. Its a basement flat and had damproofing and waterproof tanking done halfway up walls before we moved in - (but that was 17 years ago and guarentee has expired) damp appeared above the tanking and I think the front doorframe is damp too.
> Just the thought of dust and mess (and cost) has put me off doing it for years - as its only in hallway I've been ignoring it (and saving up) but I'm having nightmares about wet rot / dry rot etc. Can anyone recommend any good companies? passivejoe does your builder do anything like this?



You could get our builder Tony to come and take a look.  He's worked on tons of houses in Poet's Corner and is a fountain of all knowledge.

07889 902805


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Sounds like you HAVE to sort it out.
> 
> This guy did a good job for us:
> 
> ...


Building pathology is an ace title


----------



## Manter (Aug 22, 2014)

Ms T said:


> We always use a guy called Tom Williams - the quality of his workmanship is excellent, he's reasonably priced and a really nice guy.
> 
> http://www.woodmonk.co.uk/
> 
> 07966 453183


Ooh, I need to get him round, was meaning to ask for his number. This is the aspiring actor who did the shelves in your downstairs?


----------



## Ms T (Aug 22, 2014)

Manter said:


> Ooh, I need to get him round, was meaning to ask for his number. This is the aspiring actor who did the shelves in your downstairs?


Shelves, alcove cupboards, fitted wardrobes. He's a musician on the side.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 25, 2014)

I need someone to fix my oven. We think the thermocouple is broken. sparkybird or anyone else?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 25, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I need someone to fix my oven. We think the thermocouple is broken. sparkybird or anyone else?


Chris at Automatic Appliances
07976327334


----------



## nagapie (Aug 26, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Chris at Automatic Appliances
> 07976327334



He's not gas safe registered, anyone else?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 26, 2014)

nagapie said:


> He's not gas safe registered, anyone else?


Ah - yes - _thermocouple _. Sorry!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 26, 2014)

nagapie said:


> I need someone to fix my oven. We think the thermocouple is broken. sparkybird or anyone else?


Try googling the Spin Doctor.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 26, 2014)

Hi.  Anyone know a good TV repair place?

Ideally very speedy as sat at home with a baby and no telly and think I'll go nuts!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 27, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Try googling the Spin Doctor.



He was not gas safe registered but gave me a name of a friend who came round same day and was lovely and reasonable. Thanks!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 27, 2014)

nagapie said:


> He was not gas safe registered but gave me a name of a friend who came round same day and was lovely and reasonable. Thanks!


He's great. Came round a couple of days after Xmas to fix my oven which had broken down on Xmas Day!


----------



## Rushy (Aug 27, 2014)

nagapie said:


> He was not gas safe registered but gave me a name of a friend who came round same day and was lovely and reasonable. Thanks!


Worth posting details?


----------



## nagapie (Aug 27, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Worth posting details?



Definitely, will do later.


----------



## footballerslegs (Aug 28, 2014)

Could anyone recommend a man with a van to help move a couple of bits from south to west London?


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2014)

Lino as ever - I'll pm you his number.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 6, 2014)

Gas safe registered guy, Dave - really nice, helpful and reliable. 07506 104882


----------



## Spark (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm sure this has been asked before but can anyone recommend a carpenter/joiner to do things like fitting skirting boards and hanging doors?


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2014)

Spark said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before but can anyone recommend a carpenter/joiner to do things like fitting skirting boards and hanging doors?


Yes! Gary.... Let me find his number

E2a http://www.bwsjoineryservices.co.uk


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone know a good roof person / company?  

Think I need a bit of an inspection.

There's a little shrub growing on the brickwork which needs taking out but which I guess also means some of the pointing up there is a bit tatty and if that's the case maybe some of the tiles need looking at.


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2014)

Ms T and hendo had their roof looked at recently.  IIRC it wasn't their roof that was the problem, but they may know someone


----------



## Jangleballix (Sep 18, 2014)

brixtonblade said:


> Anyone know a good roof person / company?
> 
> Think I need a bit of an inspection.
> 
> There's a little shrub growing on the brickwork which needs taking out but which I guess also means some of the pointing up there is a bit tatty and if that's the case maybe some of the tiles need looking at.


Been a looooong time since I used them but Hunter Roofing were honest and straightforward.
020 8542 0216


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 18, 2014)

Ta. Will give them a call.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 27, 2014)

Can anyone recommend somewhere local I can get the underside of a car engine steam cleaned? I'm trying to find a persistent oil leak.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 29, 2014)

Here's a strange one  - does anyone know who could fit a spare fridge hinge like this? I've bought the replacement, but it's a little more than simply putting the screws in.

I've seen various local handy people who will charge £60+VAT per hour. The hinge cost £20. I could almost get a new fridge for the combined total. I think that it would be a ten minute max job.

Any ideas please?

Thanks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 29, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's a strange one  - does anyone know who could fit a spare fridge hinge like this? I've bought the replacement, but it's a little more than simply putting the screws in.
> 
> I've seen various local handy people who will charge £60+VAT per hour. The hinge cost £20. I could almost get a new fridge for the combined total. I think that it would be a ten minute max job.
> 
> ...



Not sure whether it's something the Spin Doctor would do, but worth a try

http://www.londonspindoctor.com/


----------



## Rushy (Sep 29, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> I've seen various local handy people who will charge £60+VAT per hour.


Wow.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 29, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's a strange one  - does anyone know who could fit a spare fridge hinge like this? I've bought the replacement, but it's a little more than simply putting the screws in.
> 
> I've seen various local handy people who will charge £60+VAT per hour. The hinge cost £20. I could almost get a new fridge for the combined total. I think that it would be a ten minute max job.
> 
> ...


From the reviews on the page you linked to



> My husband fitted this hinge with ease and it's done the job no problem.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 29, 2014)

I've tried, believe me. It requires some tools that I've not got.


----------



## goldengraham (Oct 1, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good bathroom fitter please? Tiling, plastering, flooring, plumbing ... the usual stuff


----------



## golightly (Oct 2, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Nagapie
> 
> Is this for your toilet leak? Call Carrie on 0208 6700342. She specialises in smallish jobs like this and therefore can normally come pretty quickly
> SB


 
Just had Carrie round to sort out our cistern.  Highly recommend.  Good communication, quality of service, reasonable cost and nice person.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 2, 2014)

golightly said:


> Just had Carrie round to sort out our cistern.  Highly recommend.  Good communication, quality of service, reasonable cost and nice person.


Seconded


----------



## elmparker (Oct 3, 2014)

hello all. Could anyone recomend me a kitchen fitter please? thank you!


----------



## Smick (Oct 6, 2014)

We have a basement which I reckon we could turn in to a usable bedroom if it were to have the floor dropped by 18".

Does anyone know of a trustworthy and competent builder who would be able to come round and quote?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 6, 2014)

Can anyone recommend someone to install a wood burning stove? We've had our chimney swept, picked out the stove we want, but the installer guy we've been recommended seems too busy to quote us let alone install it


----------



## Rushy (Oct 6, 2014)

Smick said:


> We have a basement which I reckon we could turn in to a usable bedroom if it were to have the floor dropped by 18".
> 
> Does anyone know of a trustworthy and competent builder who would be able to come round and quote?


I'd definitely choose a builder with considerable  experience in basement dig outs - if not a specialist. 18" may not sound a lot but it very likely takes you below the existing foundations, and any new foundations will have to be quite a lot deeper still. And then the soil pipes often run through the basement. And then there is the waterproofing. Etc... 
Make sure you have a competent engineer. And probably plenty of cash.


----------



## Winot (Oct 6, 2014)

Smick said:


> We have a basement which I reckon we could turn in to a usable bedroom if it were to have the floor dropped by 18".
> 
> Does anyone know of a trustworthy and competent builder who would be able to come round and quote?



leanderman might be able to help (with a recommendation; not with the work).


----------



## leanderman (Oct 6, 2014)

Smick said:


> We have a basement which I reckon we could turn in to a usable bedroom if it were to have the floor dropped by 18".
> 
> Does anyone know of a trustworthy and competent builder who would be able to come round and quote?



Friend is considering this in Appach rd. But ruled it out. 

As Rushy said, it's costly. Doing it properly might mean fitting a membrane to exclude water, then you need a pump etc etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2014)

oops


----------



## clicker (Oct 6, 2014)

elmparker said:


> hello all. Could anyone recomend me a kitchen fitter please? thank you!


where are you?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 6, 2014)

clicker said:


> where are you?



I'm guessing Elm Park


----------



## clicker (Oct 6, 2014)

had to google that - never heard of it . No good for my recommendation then, as you were.


----------



## Smick (Oct 6, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'd definitely choose a builder with considerable  experience in basement dig outs - if not a specialist. 18" may not sound a lot but it very likely takes you below the existing foundations, and any new foundations will have to be quite a lot deeper still. And then the soil pipes often run through the basement. And then there is the waterproofing. Etc...
> Make sure you have a competent engineer. And probably plenty of cash.





leanderman said:


> Friend is considering this in Appach rd. But ruled it out.
> 
> As Rushy said, it's costly. Doing it properly might mean fitting a membrane to exclude water, then you need a pump etc etc.



The basement is there already and we have our washing machine and dryer in there, a freezer, a load of shelves etc. I'd say it is about 5'11" in height as it stands. The back of the house is quite a bit lower than the front so you walk at street level in to our kitchen, but it is one storey up at the back. There are a set of brick steps leading from the kitchen, over the basement, to the garden so if we could take these away, we could put direct access from the new bedroom to the garden and there would be natural light etc.

The soil pipe is right in the middle of the basement itself, over toward the far wall, so wouldn't need excavated to be diverted.

The building itself is a 1910s three storey house with a mirror image house attached on the other side. The same area in the mirror image house has been turned in to a room, in fact there are two flats in the building next door where we have one. We live on a hill though, so the basement next door might have been a bit lower down and could have had more head-room and not needed excavation. Still, I reckon there is every chance that place had theirs done.

We've got absolutely no money at all, but intend to remortgage to do the works. The price of the flat has gone up a good bit so we have a good LTV to go to the bank with, but if there are cost overruns then we would be in trouble.

And we need to work out whether it is worth having a four bed flat. One the one hand, another usable room with natural light and access to the garden has to be worth it, but on the other, it's still a flat. Do people buy four bed flats when they could get a three bed house?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2014)

It's exactly the kind of work that is at high risk of cost overruns. You should make sure you have a generous contingency amount available.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 6, 2014)

All I'm saying is, don't scrimp by choosing price over experience and not getting a proper structural investigation and spec drawn up. Too much can go wrong - to your place, the flat upstairs, next door, if you are buggering about with old foundations - evn if you are only going down another ft or so.

Adding space is usually desirable  (although if it is poorly done - e.g. badly damp proofed or ventilated - it could be seen as a liability and devalue your home) As you say, there is usually a ceiling for what people will pay for a flat vs a house. My friend has just sold her stunning 3 bed garden flat for £50-100K less than a similar floorspace 2 bed house would cost. Perhaps speak to a couple of agents about it.

I'd also question making the only access to the garden via a bedroom - particularly on a family sized flat. Much better to have it from the kitchen or living area.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 6, 2014)

teuchter said:


> It's exactly the kind of work that is at high risk of cost overruns. You should make sure you have a generous contingency amount available.


True. Get a well written spec, fixed price for the main works (that does not prevent unexpected surprises), don't pay much up front and tightly control payments. Decent builders should be able to manage cashflow even if you pay in arrears.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 6, 2014)

John the Plasterer: just to confirm that he did a fantastic job for us and comes highly recommended Winot sparkybird. Ta for putting me in touch with him.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 6, 2014)

ooo, thanks for that, will put him in my phone right now!!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 6, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Here's a strange one  - does anyone know who could fit a spare fridge hinge like this?



Got Scooter Handyman booked in for this. £30 for the first half hour. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 6, 2014)

Smick said:


> We have a basement which I reckon we could turn in to a usable bedroom if it were to have the floor dropped by 18".
> 
> Does anyone know of a trustworthy and competent builder who would be able to come round and quote?



Don't know anyone I could personally recommend. If I recall you don't have side or rear access to y our garden (?) so everything that is dug out would have to come through your flat... and do not under estimate the amount of stuff that will have to come out! It fluffs up (not a technical term!) amazingly.

Client of mine had hers done out a few years back  - huge job involving 2 ground pumps (1 in case the other failed), specialist tanking with membrane etc etc. Admittedly it was mahoosive - she had a gym, sauna, swimming pool and kitchen in there!


----------



## Smick (Oct 6, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> Don't know anyone I could personally recommend. If I recall you don't have side or rear access to y our garden (?) so everything that is dug out would have to come through your flat... and do not under estimate the amount of stuff that will have to come out! It fluffs up (not a technical term!) amazingly!


We've got a door opposite the basement entrance in to the side alley although that alley is about the width of a wheelbarrow so the ground couldn't be taken directly from the basement to a skip. It would need to be transferred at that side door as you couldn't get the barrow turned going out the door. Alternatively, if we are making a window / French door at the back, make a hole first and take it out there.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 6, 2014)

ah, ha - a solution!


----------



## Manter (Oct 6, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> John the Plasterer: just to confirm that he did a fantastic job for us and comes highly recommended Winot sparkybird. Ta for putting me in touch with him.


What is his number? We need to get our bedroom done


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 6, 2014)

Here you go Manter: +44 (0) 7889 413377


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 6, 2014)

John The plasterer 07889413377

beat me to it!


----------



## Manter (Oct 6, 2014)

thx both


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 12, 2014)

Can anyone recommend someone to get rid of some trees from a garden (a largish sycamore tree, a 10 ft bay tree, an ash which is just a 4ft  stump, but appears to be coming back from the dead, and a 5ft evergreen tree)


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 12, 2014)

you could try Tony Lee on 07961453395


----------



## Manter (Oct 12, 2014)

Chimney sweep?


----------



## clicker (Oct 12, 2014)

ohmyliver said:


> Can anyone recommend someone to get rid of some trees from a garden (a largish sycamore tree, a 10 ft bay tree, an ash which is just a 4ft  stump, but appears to be coming back from the dead, and a 5ft evergreen tree)


http://www.prestigetreecare.co.uk/  I have used these a couple of times now and recommended them to others - cover all se london and came in much cheaper than other quotes, also really pleasant team and took all the debris away with out any disruption/mess.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 13, 2014)

Manter said:


> Chimney sweep?



We used:  Paul Clarke (07946 506 909), he was brilliant, not a spot of dirt left in the house.

His friend was meant to be fitting a wood burning stove for us, but isn't returning my calls..


----------



## Manter (Oct 13, 2014)

Liked for first bit, obv . 

Thx


----------



## leanderman (Oct 13, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> We used:  Paul Clarke (07946 506 909), he was brilliant, not a spot of dirt left in the house.
> 
> His friend was meant to be fitting a wood burning stove for us, but isn't returning my calls..



Chimney sweep told us today that the fitting of woodburning stoves has become quite a racket.

Whole deal should cost around £2.2k, he reckoned, but, with inflated labour charges, some customers pay £4k.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 13, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Chimney sweep told us today that the fitting of woodburning stoves has become quite a racket.
> 
> Whole deal should cost around £2.2k, he reckoned, but, with inflated labour charges, some customers pay £4k.



Yep, one of our neighbours recommended Paul (Paul the chimney sweeps friend) as they saved a couple of thousand compared to other quotes. But I think he's just too busy..


----------



## William Shaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello everyone. Just joined up to the forum as I will be moving to Brixton from Camberwell. I am a carpenter/builder with a small company. Check out my website:
 WS Joinery and Construction.com to have a look at my work. 
Tel: 07846731489
 I will be happy to come and have a look at any jobs you may need doing, large or small. Very reliable with a long list of references if you need!
Thank you, Will Shaw.


----------



## elmparker (Oct 14, 2014)

clicker said:


> where are you?



I'm on Elm Park SW2 - not it's namesake area in Essex! Any kitchen fitters details gratefully received. Thanks all.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2014)

anyone know of a decent roofer who would look at a job in Hackney?


----------



## William Shaw (Oct 14, 2014)

elmparker said:


> I'm on Elm Park SW2 - not it's namesake area in Essex! Any kitchen fitters details gratefully received. Thanks all.


Hi, will be moving to Holmewood road very soon. Call me on 07846731489. Cheers, Will


----------



## High Definition (Oct 14, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Reporting in to the thread with my recent experiences with boiler plumbers recommended on this thread.
> 
> I initially called CW Services, Colin seemed very personable but not particularly knowledgeable as he said he had to go back to the office to look up the manual.  He returned later, said the boiler needed a new PCB, but he had checked and Worcester were not making the parts any more as the boiler was too old.  He said he would get me a quote for a new boiler.
> 
> ...



Wanted to add to this post that, mainly on the strength of positive reports from previous posts, we contacted James Bartlett and asked him to quote for replacing our clapped-out central heating boiler.  His quote was similar to other quotes we'd had, but we decided to ask James to do the job because we were impressed because he seemed to have such an in depth knowledge of boiler and pipework issues.

James completed the job last month and we would unreservedly recommend him to anyone looking for an engineer to replace an old CH boiler and update the system.  The job in our house turned out to be quite difficult - the boiler had to be relocated and this involved drilling through a series of solid concrete walls and rerunning the pipework.  James wasn't at all phased by this.   The cherry on the cake was that he turned up on our doorstep a fortnight after the job had been completed asking if the system was working okay.  

Eamil address:  

*bartlettplumbers <bartlettplumbers@msn.com>*

So, another big thumbs up for James.


----------



## clicker (Oct 14, 2014)

elmparker said:


> I'm on Elm Park SW2 - not it's namesake area in Essex! Any kitchen fitters details gratefully received. Thanks all.



Sash of Leafe Interiors....definitely recommend. 07885343968. Think he lives in thornton heath .. But does all of south east london.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 16, 2014)

Yeah, so the open door button on my washing machine is not opening the door.   Plumbers please?


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 16, 2014)

you might be better with this guy
http://www.londonspindoctor.com/


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Thank you.



He's very very local to you as well


----------



## High Definition (Oct 23, 2014)

We have a parquet floor in a room 17 feet by 15 feet which needs sanding and revarnishing.   I looked at earlier posts on U75 but only seemed to be one recommendation for sanding/varnishing floors.  I contacted this firm and they quoted me £800, which is way outside my budget.  Any other recommendations?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2014)

High Definition said:


> We have a parquet floor in a room 17 feet by 15 feet which needs sanding and revarnishing.   I looked at earlier posts on U75 but only seemed to be one recommendation for sanding/varnishing floors.  I contacted this firm and they quoted me £800, which is way outside my budget.  Any other recommendations?



Hire and sander and do it yourself?


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 23, 2014)

was it this company?
www.gjpfloorsanding.com

I found them pretty competitive TBH compared to the other prices I got back


----------



## High Definition (Oct 24, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> was it this company?
> www.gjpfloorsanding.com
> 
> I found them pretty competitive TBH compared to the other prices I got back



Yes, it was them.  Their quote was for £890, which was just for sanding and applying 3 coats of varnishing.  Would have been more if we'd needed them to fill gaps or do any repair work.  This seemed an awful lot of money to me for a relatively small job.  

By comparison, we've just had the windows and doors at the front and back of our Victorian terraced house repainted, a much bigger job, and paid £1,970 (not including scaffolding, which we arranged and paid for separately).


----------



## Casual Observer (Oct 24, 2014)

High Definition said:


> We have a parquet floor in a room 17 feet by 15 feet which needs sanding and revarnishing.   I looked at earlier posts on U75 but only seemed to be one recommendation for sanding/varnishing floors.  I contacted this firm and they quoted me £800, which is way outside my budget.  Any other recommendations?


I recently removed the carpet and restored a parquet floor in my living room which is about 18 feet by 11 feet. The floor was dry, dirty and heavily paint splattered but a mechanical sander or polisher wasn't needed - just lots of elbow grease (a couple of scrubs with paint remover, a couple of coats of wood restorer and then three coats of varnish). You'll need to buy a couple of reels of wire wool if you go down this route (much cheaper on Amazon than in B&G, Homebase etc.). It's hard work and took me about 6 weekends but can cost as little as £100-£150 all in. My floor was in shit condition to begin with so, assuming the condition of your floor is better than mine, you might find it easier and cheaper. Another thing to be aware of is that wooden parquet floor tiles are much thinner than standard wooden floorboards and could be damaged by heavy mechanical equipment.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 24, 2014)

High Definition said:


> he seemed to have such an in depth knowledge of boiler and pipework issues.


This. I didn't know there was such a thing as a boiler geek, but there he goes


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 24, 2014)

High Definition said:


> Yes, it was them.  Their quote was for £890, which was just for sanding and applying 3 coats of varnishing.  Would have been more if we'd needed them to fill gaps or do any repair work.  This seemed an awful lot of money to me for a relatively small job.
> 
> By comparison, we've just had the windows and doors at the front and back of our Victorian terraced house repainted, a much bigger job, and paid £1,970 (not including scaffolding, which we arranged and paid for separately).



I would get some other quotes then, but as mentioned, they were the most competitive price and I got 3 or 4 quotes. (and some more how didn't even bother to call back/quote)


----------



## Smick (Oct 25, 2014)

Got a puncture on my car repaired and the inside of the wheel scrubbed out today, all for£10 by Eco tyres in Rothschild Street in West Norwood.

Nice guys as well.


----------



## Jangleballix (Oct 27, 2014)

Not a tradesman per se: I need someone who will be able to turn shopping bags of till receipts etc. into a spreadsheet of outgoings to present to an accountant.
Doesn't have to be local.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 27, 2014)

Jangleballix said:


> Not a tradesman per se: I need someone who will be able to turn shopping bags of till receipts etc. into a spreadsheet of outgoings to present to an accountant.
> Doesn't have to be local.


If you find someone please please let me know!!!


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 27, 2014)

I use Taxfile on the South Circ Tulse Hill

http://www.taxfile.co.uk/


----------



## alien nation (Oct 29, 2014)

Looks like I need the hall and bathroom rewiring. No lights in either and fuses have not tripped after big POP. Sparkybird has been recommend - anyone else I can approach for quotes too?


----------



## goldengraham (Nov 4, 2014)

Does anyone know a good iPad repair shop or person local to Brixton? I think the patient requires a new LCD display fitted...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 4, 2014)

Rushy said:


> If you find someone please please let me know!!!



I might know someone, she does mine. Is it a one off or regularly?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 5, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> I might know someone, she does mine. Is it a one off or regularly?


Hi. Well I've never used someone else before so I don't really know. I'd  imagined it as a once a year thing but that's just how I do it myself.


----------



## Jangleballix (Nov 6, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Hi. Well I've never used someone else before so I don't really know. I'd  imagined it as a once a year thing but that's just how I do it myself.


Per annum for me.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 6, 2014)

I get mine done monthly, which is the only service the person who does mine offers..


----------



## Rushy (Nov 10, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> His friend was meant to be fitting a wood burning stove for us, but isn't returning my calls..


I'm trying to get someone to put in new flue. Not even turning up to appointments.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 10, 2014)

My friend has just had a wood burning stove and the flue and chimney and everything done by Mike at London Chimney Liners.co.uk


----------



## Rushy (Nov 10, 2014)

Me76 said:


> My friend has just had a wood burning stove and the flue and chimney and everything done by Mike at London Chimney Liners.co.uk


Thanks!

ETA. Just spoke with him - nice bloke.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> ETA. Just spoke with him - nice bloke.



Let me know if he gives you a quote/turns up/does a good job!


----------



## Rushy (Nov 10, 2014)

shakespearegirl said:


> Let me know if he gives you a quote/turns up/does a good job!


Will do. He's quite booked up so coming next week.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 12, 2014)

Digging out my suit (singular) from last years Christmas party for this years Christmas party it appears I had a wardrobe malfunction without noticing it .They are those kind of nights. 

I see a recommendation for Oval Express but is there anybody who will sew a ripped crotch nearer to Brixton?


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 12, 2014)

The people in Reliance arcade, or the tailor in Granville (although he's a bit more expensive).


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 12, 2014)

I'd figure most dry cleaners would.  I've had a sleeve repaired at the one opposite the Sainsbury's on Tulse Hill and it was fairly quick and dont recall it being too expensive.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2014)

Reliance Arcade definitely.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 12, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> I would get some other quotes then, but as mentioned, they were the most competitive price and I got 3 or 4 quotes. (and some more how didn't even bother to call back/quote)



My dad used to sand floors for a living, at those prices he should have emigrated to England. 

Anyway I used to help him and I recommend renting an industrial hand sander and just take your time. The bigger ones are like a lawn mower and tricky to use and you could gouge your floor, especially your beautiful sounding parquet. It will be back breaking but should only take a day. Probably rent it for about 50-75, disks another 50 (you'll need loads but it depends on the condition of the floor) and the sealing paint stuff about 50 too.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 12, 2014)

High Definition said:


> Yes, it was them.  Their quote was for £890, which was just for sanding and applying 3 coats of varnishing.  Would have been more if we'd needed them to fill gaps or do any repair work.  This seemed an awful lot of money to me for a relatively small job.
> 
> By comparison, we've just had the windows and doors at the front and back of our Victorian terraced house repainted, a much bigger job, and paid £1,970 (not including scaffolding, which we arranged and paid for separately).



http://carterswoodfloor.co.uk/whatweoffer.html

This lot did the wood floor in our front room last year and did an excellent job.  Think it was just over £500.  Would definitely recommend.  Nice blokes


----------



## Ms T (Nov 16, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> The people in Reliance arcade, or the tailor in Granville (although he's a bit more expensive).


He's not there any more.


----------



## Mr Retro (Nov 17, 2014)

Used the lady in Reliance Arcade - £5. Excellent work, very satisfied


----------



## Michael555 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hello, my name is Michael and I live in Hayter Road, Brixton.
 I am at present offering very reasonable rates on all aspects of Interior/Ext.
 painting and decorating. Please call me for a free, no obligation quotation. 
 Clean,tidy,professional, fully insured. Numerous local references available. 

 07914 931515 or 0203 730 0021 after 6pm. Thank you


----------



## technical (Dec 1, 2014)

Wondered if anyone had a recommendation for a pest control person? We have wasps in the house somewhere and would like to get it sorted while they're reasonably dozy.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 10, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Reporting in to the thread with my recent experiences with boiler plumbers recommended on this thread.
> 
> I initially called CW Services, Colin seemed very personable but not particularly knowledgeable as he said he had to go back to the office to look up the manual.  He returned later, said the boiler needed a new PCB, but he had checked and Worcester were not making the parts any more as the boiler was too old.  He said he would get me a quote for a new boiler.
> 
> ...





High Definition said:


> Wanted to add to this post that, mainly on the strength of positive reports from previous posts, we contacted James Bartlett and asked him to quote for replacing our clapped-out central heating boiler.  His quote was similar to other quotes we'd had, but we decided to ask James to do the job because we were impressed because he seemed to have such an in depth knowledge of boiler and pipework issues.
> 
> James completed the job last month and we would unreservedly recommend him to anyone looking for an engineer to replace an old CH boiler and update the system.  The job in our house turned out to be quite difficult - the boiler had to be relocated and this involved drilling through a series of solid concrete walls and rerunning the pipework.  James wasn't at all phased by this.   The cherry on the cake was that he turned up on our doorstep a fortnight after the job had been completed asking if the system was working okay.
> 
> ...



Well the boiler has broken down again and I called James to go and look at it.  He said he could stop by that evening and asked that my tenants contact him directly to arrange a time.  Didn't go that night or the next and when I called for an update, he got really angry with me, said he had never said he would go round that night, didn't like people 'accusing him' and put the phone down on me.  So anyway, still a good plumber, but best not to upset him.

Meantime my tenants have had two more days without heat and I really want to sort this out asap - I suspect it's a replacement needed now.  Spoke to the guy recommended by leanderman, really helpful but doesn't do Bosch boilers.  So I need a good plumber who isn't busy and can install a new boiler tomorrow.  Isn't going to happen is it...


----------



## Rushy (Dec 10, 2014)

Boudicca said:


> Well the boiler has broken down again and I called James to go and look at it.  He said he could stop by that evening and asked that my tenants contact him directly to arrange a time.  Didn't go that night or the next and when I called for an update, he got really angry with me, said he had never said he would go round that night, didn't like people 'accusing him' and put the phone down on me.  So anyway, still a good plumber, but best not to upset him.
> 
> Meantime my tenants have had two more days without heat and I really want to sort this out asap - I suspect it's a replacement needed now.  Spoke to the guy recommended by leanderman, really helpful but doesn't do Bosch boilers.  So I need a good plumber who isn't busy and can install a new boiler tomorrow.  Isn't going to happen is it...


I had a similar experience with James - didn't get angry with me but was apparently quite arsey with some very pleasant tenants. Turned up but didn't do the work, made a fuss about boiler access, never called me to explain what or why so I did not know until the tenant called to complain. Got someone else to sort it next day. Still not sure what the problem was.

I used Hamilton Heating recently - based on Effra Road. Not cheap (85+VAT per hr) but I just wanted the job done urgently and they were very efficient. They aim to get out that day or next.


----------



## Boudicca (Dec 10, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I had a similar experience with James - didn't get angry with me but was apparently quite arsey with some very pleasant tenants. Turned up but didn't do the work, made a fuss about boiler access, never called me to explain what or why so I did not know until the tenant called to complain. Got someone else to sort it next day. Still not sure what the problem was.
> 
> I used Hamilton Heating recently - based on Effra Road. Not cheap (85+VAT per hr) but I just wanted the job done urgently and they were very efficient. They aim to get out that day or next.


Thanks for that, will give them a call.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 17, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a local therapeutic massage place?  I could just book the place beside the station but I thought I'd ask here first.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 17, 2014)

If it's sports massage then I'd recommend Crystal Palace Physio - not local though.
http://www.cpsic.co.uk/

For a fab and cheap Thai massage then Siam Beauty on Lavender Hill is good (reminds me - not been for ages - need to book!)
http://siambeauty.co.uk/

Think I've only been to the one at no 12


----------



## Rushy (Dec 17, 2014)

sparkybird said:


> If it's sports massage then I'd recommend Crystal Palace Physio - not local though.
> http://www.cpsic.co.uk/
> 
> For a fab and cheap Thai massage then Siam Beauty on Lavender Hill is good (reminds me - not been for ages - need to book!)
> ...


Lots of people have said good things about that Siam place. Keep meaning to go but never made the time.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 17, 2014)

yes it's fab - although the last time I went, I did worry that the table was gonna give way with both me and the masseuse standing on it tugging my legs like mad!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 18, 2014)

Log delivery recommendations, anyone?


----------



## swampster (Dec 20, 2014)

I get coal from CPL (coals2u.co.uk). They deliver logs too.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Dec 26, 2014)

Haven't been through all of this thread, but are there any Brixton recommendations please for a carpenter / joiner who could build a fitted cupboard or wardrobe please?

Thanks.


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 30, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> Lino as ever - I'll pm you his number.


will he do north london? If so could you pm his number too? i'm moving on Saturday.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 30, 2014)

tbtommyb said:


> will he do north london? If so could you pm his number too? i'm moving on Saturday.


Sure!


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks snowy_again , but it turns out Lino isn't available, does anyone else have a number for a good man with a van?

Alternatively, I don't have a lot of stuff so if anyone has a biggish car and fancies a few quid let me know!


----------



## RachelKoz (Dec 31, 2014)

Photography Lessons

Do you have a fancy camera you don't know how to use?
Want some general tips and advise for taking better pictures?

Then join me for an informal afternoon's lesson as we take a stroll around Brockwell park and I show you the basics of your camera.
- Learn what all the settings on your equipment mean and when to use them
- Discover the tricks for taking better photographs
- Try out new techniques and gain technical knowledge

All ages, abilities and makes of DSLR's and compacts welcome.

Cost is £30 for a 3 hour lesson, most weekday and weekend afternoons available*

Please email me for more details or to arrange a lesson at Rachel.Kosminsky@gmail.com

About me:
A Herne Hill resident for some years, and an enthusiastic amateur photographer for many more than that, you can see some examples of my pictures here: https://flic.kr/s/aHsk7iWLgX. 

*time is approx, weather permitting.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 1, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Haven't been through all of this thread, but are there any Brixton recommendations please for a carpenter / joiner who could build a fitted cupboard or wardrobe please?
> 
> Thanks.



Anyone please?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 1, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Anyone please?



You could try Nobby. He did a great job on just that for us. I'll PM you his number.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 1, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Anyone please?



Tom Williams - he's brilliant and I can't recommend him highly enough. He's usually booked up for weeks though.

07966 453183


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 1, 2015)

Great - thanks Ms T colacubes.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello! I think we need something along the lines of repointing/flashing/guttering receiving attention. Can anyone recommend somebody who does this sort of thing to take a look and hopefully provide a quote? Thanks.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 5, 2015)

Bob Savage - 07816 010223


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 6, 2015)

Anyone know a good babysitter?

Ta.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 6, 2015)

you could try my friend Andrea. I'll pm you her details.


----------



## LizzyH (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi, Can someone please pm me the number of an electrician. Need a very simple bathroom light fitted, but have got confused by our weird house wiring! 

Thanks


----------



## Spark (Jan 21, 2015)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a tiler? We need our shower doing ASAP.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 23, 2015)

carolina said:


> *Handyman*
> 
> My housemate Ben works as a handyman and has very good rates for any work in the local area, generally on evenings/weekends. We live Elm Park/Brixton Hill.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maharani (Jan 23, 2015)

carolina said:


> *Handyman*
> 
> My housemate Ben works as a handyman and has very good rates for any work in the local area, generally on evenings/weekends. We live Elm Park/Brixton Hill.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please can you PM me Ben's number? 

Cheers.


----------



## Winot (Jan 23, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you PM me Ben's number?
> 
> Cheers.



He may have changed it since 2005.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 23, 2015)

Winot said:


> He may have changed it since 2005.


Oh gosh, sorry! I'm quite new to Urban if you hadn't noticed! Cheers for replying.


----------



## Spark (Jan 23, 2015)

So tilers? Any recommendations?


----------



## Maharani (Jan 23, 2015)

Spark said:


> So tilers? Any recommendations?


I need a handy man! I might know someone...let me ask. I know he does plastering, if not he may know someone that does.


----------



## Lis123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi there, new to the thread so sorry if similar recommendation has been made before but need the external front door of my victorian flat looking at. Think it might need easing/planing as it keeps getting jammed. Looking got a carpenter / handyman who might be able to help? Thanks!


----------



## Me76 (Jan 24, 2015)

Bob Savage can do tiling / doors / handyman stuff. 07816 010223


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 29, 2015)

snowy_again said:


> Lino as ever - I'll pm you his number.


can you pm me his number please?  daughter needs to move stuff in next few days
thanks

or any other recommendations for van - going from lock up in tulse hill to peckham


----------



## Smick (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anyone know any upholsterers? We have a settee which, on the main, is good but the seat needs reinforcing and the join between two cushions has come undone.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 30, 2015)

Smick said:


> Does anyone know any upholsterers? We have a settee which, on the main, is good but the seat needs reinforcing and the join between two cushions has come undone.


http://www.angelupholstery.co.uk/Pages/default.aspx

She did caravan cushions for me. Was a while back but she was excellent.


----------



## Smick (Jan 30, 2015)

Rushy said:


> http://www.angelupholstery.co.uk/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> She did caravan cushions for me. Was a while back but she was excellent.


Would she have the strength to lift a large sofa over?


----------



## Rushy (Jan 30, 2015)

Smick said:


> Would she have the strength to lift a large sofa over?


She does sofas so I guess she can sort it?


----------



## Smick (Jan 31, 2015)

Rushy said:


> She does sofas so I guess she can sort it?


I'll give her a call today and let you know how I get on.

While I've never met you, I wouldn't have had you down for the caravanning type.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2015)

Smick said:


> I'll give her a call today and let you know how I get on.
> 
> While I've never met you, I wouldn't have had you down for the caravanning type.



Mostly it is static in a field in Wales with an occasional festival outing, if the field is dry enough to get out out!


----------



## Smick (Jan 31, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Mostly it is static in a field in Wales with an occasional festival outing, if the field is dry enough to get out out!


I had my heart well and truly broken by a Transit campervan in 2007. I still haven't got over it. 

I got in touch with the upholsterer. I think it might have been the main person's husband. He's from Belfast so I like them already.


----------



## Caria E (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi, I need a bunch of heavy pictures and a big mirror hung up in my flat. This is well beyond my meagre DIY skills so I need to find someone to do it for me. Does anyone know of a tradesman who will do this, or a handyman service that takes on that kind of job?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2015)

Caria E said:


> Hi, I need a bunch of heavy pictures and a big mirror hung up in my flat. This is well beyond my meagre DIY skills so I need to find someone to do it for me. Does anyone know of a tradesman who will do this, or a handyman service that takes on that kind of job?


Can't recommend anyone in particular but there are lots of "DIYer on scooter"  services out there for that kind of thing. Just Google handyman london.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2015)

Rushy said:


> http://www.angelupholstery.co.uk/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> She did caravan cushions for me. Was a while back but she was excellent.


Have used her for some custom seating cushions and was likewise very good.


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 28, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a decent plumber? I suspect our shower unit has a leak somewhere and as a result, our downstairs neighbors have water seepage into their flat from above. I think the leak is coming from from pipes or poorly laid tiles from our shower unit.

Thanks!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 28, 2015)

uk benzo said:


> Can anyone recommend a decent plumber? I suspect our shower unit has a leak somewhere and as a result, our downstairs neighbors have water seepage into their flat from above. I think the leak is coming from from pipes or poorly laid tiles from our shower unit.
> 
> Thanks!


I had a leak and found a guy called Andy from a recommendation on this thread - was very good.+44 7769 757218


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 28, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> I had a leak and found a guy called Andy from a recommendation on this thread - was very good.+44 7769 757218



Thanks BB. Following the leak that Andy found, you've had no other problems since?

Thanks!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 28, 2015)

No, all fine. But I guess if it's tiles not pipes it might not be his thing. 
It's really annoying to have a leak so hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Metroman (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking for someone to do some tiling. It's a small fiddly job but I'd like it done properly 

Have tried Bob Savage but he never came back to me. Thank you.

M


----------



## goldengraham (Mar 3, 2015)

Any recommendations for local painters who could redo the woodwork and masonry on the front of our house?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 6, 2015)

goldengraham said:


> Any recommendations for local painters who could redo the woodwork and masonry on the front of our house?



Boudicca , would Domingo be interested in the work above?


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 6, 2015)

nagapie said:


> Boudicca , would Domingo be interested in the work above?


I think he might be - he's been in Bournemouth quite a lot recently helping me with this house, but I've about run out of money now!

goldengraham I will pm you later, I'm off out now.


----------



## Marjan (Mar 26, 2015)

Just had thespindoctor - http://www.londonspindoctor.com/ round to fix what I thought was a broken washing machine and really happy that he was able to solve the problem in under 20 minutes... 

I'm now interested in finding a plumber who can fix a blocked pipe. Water is reversing into our washing machine from the sink and I'm looking for some help to stop it happening.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 26, 2015)

You could try Carrie Andrews 020 8670 0342. She's in Tulse Hill


----------



## Maharani (Mar 27, 2015)

Looking for a local electrician for some work in a shop in Brixton...please PM me if you know...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 2, 2015)

Sparkybird above is an electrician


----------



## Maharani (Apr 3, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> You could try Carrie Andrews 020 8670 0342. She's in Tulse Hill


Thanks, I missed this.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 3, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Thanks, I missed this.


Sorry, she's a plumber! I meant the reply to be for Marjan


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 4, 2015)

Marjan said:


> Just had thespindoctor - http://www.londonspindoctor.com/ round to fix what I thought was a broken washing machine and really happy that he was able to solve the problem in under 20 minutes...



I second the recommendation. We had him out on tuesday as our venerable (i.e. 14 years old!) Hotpoint washer wasn't pumping out. Turned out to be a blocked filter *and* blocked waste pipe, but he sorted it all out in 40 minutes! Worth the money (£45, if people are wondering, which seems to be the norm).


----------



## katie_m (Apr 5, 2015)

Does anyone have a number for an electrician?  I've PMed Sparkybird but it is a bit urgent as fridge/freezer have had no power for getting on for 24 hours and various other kitchen things have stopped working too.  Grrr, it would have to happen Easter weekend wouldn't it...


----------



## Winot (Apr 5, 2015)

katie_m said:


> Does anyone have a number for an electrician?  I've PMed Sparkybird but it is a bit urgent as fridge/freezer have had no power for getting on for 24 hours and various other kitchen things have stopped working too.  Grrr, it would have to happen Easter weekend wouldn't it...



Matt 

07726 857040


----------



## katie_m (Apr 5, 2015)

6


Winot said:


> Matt
> 
> 07726 857040


Thank you! Just spotted that my home insurance seems to cover for this scenario so have made arrangements through them.  Thanks again Winot.


----------



## katie_m (Apr 6, 2015)

This guy isn't in the business anymore so am still desperately seeking an electrician to rewire part of my kitchen. Any names gratefully received - still have no fridge/freezer etc...


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi

You could try
www.niceic.com where you can search by postcode for a registered electrician

www.trustedtraders.which.co.uk for which vetted sparks

Good luck!

SB


----------



## katie_m (Apr 8, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> Hi
> 
> You could try
> www.niceic.com where you can search by postcode for a registered electrician
> ...



Thank you!

Managed to find an electrician but because of appalling job kitchen fitter did the first challenge is to remove all the units and appliances and splashback so the electrician can do the rewiring. 

Any recommendations for someone who can dismantle and then rebuild a kitchen?!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 9, 2015)

Does anyone know of a good person/company that could do over a front garden? Sort of thing would be lawn to patio with some built in bedding troughs.


----------



## technical (May 10, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Does anyone know of a good person/company that could do over a front garden? Sort of thing would be lawn to patio with some built in bedding troughs.



I used a bloke called Harry Shore a couple of years ago. Did a good job. Based in Herne Hill I think. 07985 434080


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 10, 2015)

technical said:


> I used a bloke called Harry Shore a couple of years ago. Did a good job. Based in Herne Hill I think. 07985 434080


Brilliant, thank you!


----------



## sparkybird (May 10, 2015)

You could try Tony Lee on 07961 453395.
He did my garden and several of my customers. Nice guy and we're please with his work


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 17, 2015)

Does anyone know someone who could repair some decking?.


----------



## sparkybird (May 31, 2015)

Hi everyone

My windows are filthy! Anyone got a good recommendation for a cleaner? Brixton Hill area

thanks
SB


----------



## mango5 (May 31, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> You could try Carrie Andrews 020 8670 0342. She's in Tulse Hill


Just to say I highly recommend Carrie. She fixed our toilet flush last year (more complicated than it sounds).


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> My windows are filthy! Anyone got a good recommendation for a cleaner? Brixton Hill area
> 
> ...


We need a window cleaner too.... Bumping this in the hope someone can recommend


----------



## Rushy (Jun 1, 2015)

Manter said:


> We need a window cleaner too.... Bumping this in the hope someone can recommend


Joel
07982010340


----------



## Manter (Jun 1, 2015)

Cheers m'dear


----------



## goldengraham (Jun 2, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good local painter and decorator please?


----------



## Winot (Jun 2, 2015)

goldengraham said:


> Can anyone recommend a good local painter and decorator please?



John Taylor
07956 665856

Lovely guy. Perfectionist.


----------



## goldengraham (Jun 3, 2015)

Winot said:


> John Taylor
> 07956 665856
> 
> Lovely guy. Perfectionist.


Thanks, I'll give him a bell


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm looking for someone to make / install or just install a wooden garden pergola.
Cheers


----------



## Rushy (Jun 10, 2015)

Does anyone know of a spray booth where we could paint a door and leave it overnight to dry?

It has a high gloss finish and the slightest dust is showing up all over.

Crispy ?

ETA sorted, thanks.


----------



## janinious (Jun 17, 2015)

Could anyone recommend a gardener
 again? I tried Tony Lee but he failed to show, then when I rang said he forgot and now couldn't come. Any other ideas please?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 18, 2015)

sparkybird said:


> You could try Tony Lee on 07961 453395.
> He did my garden and several of my customers. Nice guy and we're please with his work


I'd also recommend Tony Lee


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Rushy. The lovely Joel has just been and done a great job on the windows. He was prompt, polite and I think good value. 

And I realise now how grubby my windows were - I can see colours outside now and everything!

SB


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi again

Any recommendations for a local upholsterer? I have two large sofas which are looking a bit tired..... (I know how they feel, maybe I could get myself done at the same time!)

thanks

SB


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 12, 2015)

i want to hire a skip for a few days. has anyone got any experience of hiring one in south london. how much it was? cheers


----------



## big_dave (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone know a tradesman / handyman that would come and clear out all the junk in my loft and take it to the skip?


----------



## Manter (Aug 17, 2015)

big_dave said:


> Does anyone know a tradesman / handyman that would come and clear out all the junk in my loft and take it to the skip?


Any junk will do that and recycle as much as possible but it isn't the cheapest option. For just some local bloke you're probably best of with a card in the newsagent window?


----------



## Manter (Aug 17, 2015)

Anyone know a decent accountant around here? Company accounts.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 17, 2015)

Manter said:


> Anyone know a decent accountant around here? Company accounts.


I used to use Bill Mantz on Brixton Hill.

(Yes, I know I shouldn't be reading this forum any more, but old habits and that.)


----------



## big_dave (Aug 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> Any junk will do that and recycle as much as possible but it isn't the cheapest option. For just some local bloke you're probably best of with a card in the newsagent window?


Thank you! Just what I was looking for


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2015)

big_dave said:


> Thank you! Just what I was looking for


To be fair any junk are very good- came and collected a big pile from me today, and I like the fact it will be recycled.  And they tend to quote higher then it costs- so they quoted 4 yards +electrical fee and I eventually paid 2 yards +electrical fee.

Can see why people fly tip though*- it isn't cheap getting rid of rubbish

*well, I can't, it's fucking disgusting and you just have to build waste disposal into your budget


----------



## nagapie (Aug 18, 2015)

Manter, will anyjunk collect rubble?


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2015)

nagapie said:


> Manter, will anyjunk collect rubble?


Yes. They do that by weight not volume- you need to tell them when you book


----------



## Twattor (Aug 19, 2015)

does anyone know a key cutter able to cut secure keys no questions asked?  Landlord's agents will want to charge me for all new locks plus admin fees!


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2015)

Twattor said:


> does anyone know a key cutter able to cut secure keys no questions asked?  Landlord's agents will want to charge me for all new locks plus admin fees!


The one in reliance arcade did for us. Mind we had to get it done twice as he first key was so badly cut it didn't work, and he wouldn't refund, but it cost so little we didn't really mind


----------



## nagapie (Aug 24, 2015)

A small bit of our guttering has popped out, it's a small job and I wouldn't know who to ring. Any suggestions?


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 24, 2015)

can anyone recommend a tidy builder for some indoor work - creating doorways, moving plasterboard walls etc
cheers

edit must be able to give genuine quotes!!!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 24, 2015)

Need to get deep clean / end of tenancy clean done on a 1-bed flat - any recommendations?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 25, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Need to get deep clean / end of tenancy clean done on a 1-bed flat - any recommendations?


Not used them for a while but a company called Clean n Gone have always been pretty reliable - not cheap. Worth using someone who has experience with end of tenancy cleans as it is usually a higher standard than normal (although it rarely has to be better than it was at the start of the tenancy).


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 25, 2015)

Cheers, Rushy I'll look into that.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 26, 2015)

Can anyone recommend me a decent firm of builders for some major layout type work.  It may mean knocking down walls etc so proper ones with insurance would be good!  Cheers


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2015)

Will pm you/ the ones we have used at this place and the last place are great


----------



## colacubes (Aug 26, 2015)

Manter said:


> Will pm you/ the ones we have used at this place and the last place are great



Aces - cheers missus.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 7, 2015)

In desperate need of a plasterer for my kitchen ceiling. Anyone?


----------



## Winot (Sep 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> In desperate need of a plasterer for my kitchen ceiling. Anyone?



John Fitzpatrick. 
+44 (0) 7889 413377


----------



## Maharani (Sep 7, 2015)

Winot said:


> John Fitzpatrick.
> +44 (0) 7889 413377


Thanks. Do you know what he looks like? I've a feeling I know him.


----------



## Winot (Sep 7, 2015)

Maharani said:


> Thanks. Do you know what he looks like? I've a feeling I know him.



Yeah, I've used him a couple of times, 15 years apart. He's great. He did some work for Tricky Skills recently which went down well iirc. 

Not sure I want to try to describe what someone looks like on a public bulletin board though! He lives in New Solon Rd. if that helps.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Sep 7, 2015)

Winot said:


> Yeah, I've used him a couple of times, 15 years apart. He's great. He did some work for Tricky Skills recently which went down well iirc.
> 
> Not sure I want to try to describe what someone looks like on a public bulletin board though! He lives in New Solon Rd. if that helps.



Yep - SUPERB work. Great price, highly professional for what is a very messy job. Left the flat spotless.


----------



## Maharani (Sep 7, 2015)

Winot said:


> Yeah, I've used him a couple of times, 15 years apart. He's great. He did some work for Tricky Skills recently which went down well iirc.
> 
> Not sure I want to try to describe what someone looks like on a public bulletin board though! He lives in New Solon Rd. if that helps.


Thanks!


----------



## Angellic (Sep 7, 2015)

Any recommendations for an electrician? Thanks


----------



## nagapie (Sep 11, 2015)

Dishwasher has broken. Light comes on but it says it needs water. There's a little clicking sound but nothing happens. Anyone know someone who will fix a dishwasher, our home will collapse under a pile of dirty washing up otherwise?


----------



## Winot (Sep 11, 2015)

nagapie said:


> Dishwasher has broken. Light comes on but it says it needs water. There's a little clicking sound but nothing happens. Anyone know someone who will fix a dishwasher, our home will collapse under a pile of dirty washing up otherwise?



The Spin Doctor. 

+44 7921 777428


----------



## nagapie (Sep 11, 2015)

Winot said:


> The Spin Doctor.
> 
> +44 7921 777428



I think I've used him before for something, but thanks for the reminder as I didn't remember. 

Mr nags has fixed it for now, hopefully it holds.


----------



## Winot (Sep 11, 2015)

nagapie said:


> I think I've used him before for something, but thanks for the reminder as I didn't remember.
> 
> Mr nags has fixed it for now, hopefully it holds.



Could Mr. Nags come round here? Ours is broken too and the Spin Doctor is on holiday


----------



## nagapie (Sep 11, 2015)

Winot said:


> Could Mr. Nags come round here? Ours is broken too and the Spin Doctor is on holiday



Probably not, he's a lazy sod really. You would have thought he'd built the Pyramids from the moaning he did afterwards. Sorry, I felt twitchy every time I walked into our increasingly messy kitchen.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2015)

Winot said:


> Could Mr. Nags come round here? Ours is broken too and the Spin Doctor is on holiday


Try Chris from Automatic Appliances
07976327334


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 21, 2015)

I've just been let down by a poxy cleaning company    Supposed to be coming tomorrow to clean my carpet and 3 &2 seater sofas. Does any one know anywhere that does deep cleaning that are reasonably priced that cover Brixton?   Thank you.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2015)

Just had some work done to the front our our house in Brixton by a P&D firm. We were told it would take a 'team' 8 working days. One guy turned up and it took him 5 days. The cost based on this was astronomical and the Director got rude and threatening when we suggested that there was plenty of 'snagging' to do. The work is so average but in the end we paid just to get rid of him and as soon as the cash cleared I got a stream of abuse via text! Beware!


----------



## Rushy (Sep 24, 2015)

Who was it?


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2015)

NickB said:


> Just had some work done to the front our our house in Brixton by a P&D firm. We were told it would take a 'team' 8 working days. One guy turned up and it took him 5 days. The cost based on this was astronomical and the Director got rude and threatening when we suggested that there was plenty of 'snagging' to do. The work is so average but in the end we paid just to get rid of him and as soon as the cash cleared I got a stream of abuse via text! Beware!


Name and shame!


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2015)

Happy for individual contact if anyone is interested but I do not want a brick through my window! Just letting people know to really dot the i's and cross the t's with certain folk out there.


----------



## sam.fisheye (Sep 27, 2015)

Hey all, very short notice but need cheap man and van for a quick job. Should not take more than 1 hour. Need washing machine and 2seater sofa moved from Somerleyton rd to Rushcroft road but ideally after 6pm. Need it done by tues night latest.
Also need a spark to come install electric cooker. Brand new, Currys were supposed to install but the fella could not do it and his severe lack of English left me none the wiser to why! Feel free to call me on 07831467844. If ya dont get an answer drop a text and will get right back to you. Thanks folks x


----------



## Breakz (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend someone/company for bathroom installation? Have seen B&Q offer an installation service so be good to know if anyone have used before.
Looking at replacing toilet/basin unit with new as well as retiling floor.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi

Not sure if you found anyone, but you could try my plumbers if you are local
Len 07956 877376 or
Andy 07769757218

Both do get quite booked up, so hope you're not in a hurry!
SB


----------



## Ms T (Oct 30, 2015)

Can anhyone recommend a heating engineer please?  Our boiler needs servicing, plus the wireless thermostat is playing up.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2015)

Ms T said:


> Can anhyone recommend a heating engineer please?  Our boiler needs servicing, plus the wireless thermostat is playing up.


Try Hamilton Heating on Effra Road.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 30, 2015)

Or Rod Francis 07977 130880

www.flowlondon.co.uk/contact.php


----------



## LondonLiz (Nov 3, 2015)

can anyone recommend a dressmaker? I have a few things that need doing that are beyond my skills but more that the kind of alterations you can get done at the dry cleaners.

Thanks


----------



## Rushy (Nov 7, 2015)

I need to replace some privacy curtains - a bit like net curtains I suppose. Basically a square of fabric, seam down each side and folded over top and bottom so that rods can be threaded through. Simple enough I guess but not really my skill set! Any recommendations?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I need to replace some privacy curtains - a bit like net curtains I suppose. Basically a square of fabric, seam down each side and folded over top and bottom so that rods can be threaded through. Simple enough I guess but not really my skill set! Any recommendations?


Can't you consult the curtain shop in the arches opposite the Rec - before or after you visit the NR exhibition and give them the benefit of your expertise.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I need to replace some privacy curtains - a bit like net curtains I suppose. Basically a square of fabric, seam down each side and folded over top and bottom so that rods can be threaded through. Simple enough I guess but not really my skill set! Any recommendations?



Morleys?  They do ready made nets you just have to thread onto the hanging cord, so may do the same thing.  If not, the shop next door to what was This That and the Other (soon to be Knowles of Norwood) in Tulse Hill do made to measure curtain stuff.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 7, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I need to replace some privacy curtains - a bit like net curtains I suppose. Basically a square of fabric, seam down each side and folded over top and bottom so that rods can be threaded through. Simple enough I guess but not really my skill set! Any recommendations?


Yes, Morleys do net curtains.  You choose your pattern and it comes in different lengths, one of which will hopefully fit your window.  Most of them are a bit old lady-ish though.

I usually get the ones from Ikea, and you can also get iron on hemming tape to shorten them.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 7, 2015)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, Morleys do net curtains.  You choose your pattern and it comes in different lengths, one of which will hopefully fit your window.  Most of them are a bit old lady-ish though.
> 
> I usually get the ones from Ikea, and you can also get iron on hemming tape to shorten them.


Cheers. I think the material I am replacing may be from Ikea. Can't remember. Sort of a sheer linen.


----------



## Winot (Nov 7, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Cheers. I think the material I am replacing may be from Ikea. Can't remember. Sort of a sheer linen.



Mrs W reliably informs me that ours (which match your description) came from Morleys.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 7, 2015)

Winot said:


> Mrs W reliably informs me that ours (which match your description) came from Morleys.


I'm going to try them for some kitchen blinds. Must move into the 20th century.


----------



## Boudicca (Nov 7, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Cheers. I think the material I am replacing may be from Ikea. Can't remember. Sort of a sheer linen.


Sheer polyester, I suspect.


----------



## Spark (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm sure it's been asked many times before (probably by me before) but can anyone recommend a gas safe plumber who can do new gas installation work?


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 12, 2015)

Spark said:


> I'm sure it's been asked many times before (probably by me before) but can anyone recommend a gas safe plumber who can do new gas installation work?


I think Flow in London - high end bathroom design, supply and installation, exclusive and original bath products, Corgi registered plumbing, gas and heating services was recommended up thread.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 12, 2015)

I need to find someone to remove carpet and lay down some laminate. Recommendations please?


----------



## pgtips (Nov 22, 2015)

Might anyone recommend a glazier to replace a small broken window in an old metal frame? Thanks in advance.


----------



## playghirl (Nov 23, 2015)

I use a firm called Southside Mgt, to manage my properties. They always end up with cheaper quotes and better work than when I have tried sourcing.  Worth calling them and ask if they have recommendations. I needed a ceiling and coving replaced. One company named on this thread quoted 4000 I got it for 1800, plus a repainted if the room!


----------



## pgtips (Nov 24, 2015)

playghirl said:


> I use a firm called Southside Mgt, to manage my properties. They always end up with cheaper quotes and better work than when I have tried sourcing.  Worth calling them and ask if they have recommendations. I needed a ceiling and coving replaced. One company named on this thread quoted 4000 I got it for 1800, plus a repainted if the room!


thank you!


----------



## playghirl (Nov 25, 2015)

IMB construction was the firm who replaced ceiling , supplied scaffolding etc. based in Chingford, on Southside recommendation.  It's probably against guidelines to name the guys who I have used for others worked who ar recommended on the site. So do your research.  But honestly Southside have consistently provided lower quotes, so I put them on to manage. I'm not affiliated they charge me 10 percent to manage. But always gave free recommendations before. Best of luck! I'm in sunny Sydney in the pub just now. Hope your not lashing down in my West Norwoid!!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 26, 2015)

Anyone know a good and reliable tradesperson in Brixton or surrounding area that can fix this for me?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 1, 2015)

Has anyone had solar panels installed by an installer they'd recommend?


----------



## Winot (Dec 1, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Has anyone had solar panels installed by an installer they'd recommend?



Yes, but in 2006. Will dig out details.


----------



## Chipperdale (Dec 14, 2015)

_"You could try Carrie Andrews 020 8670 0342. She's in Tulse Hill"_
I've just had Carrie fix my loo. Highly recommended. Another complicated job she sorted easily with minimum fuss.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi everyone

Can anyone recommend a good family/divorce lawyer please? Not for me, but a close friend of mine.

Thanks SB


----------



## Spark (Dec 17, 2015)

Venters in Camberwell I believe is well regarded. No personal experience though. 

Venters Solicitors - Venters Solicitors Mediation Information And Assessment Meetings,


----------



## ash (Jan 3, 2016)

Does anyone have a recommendation for an electrician our lights are continually tripping?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 3, 2016)

ash said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for an electrician our lights are continually tripping?



PM sparkybird - can vouch for her excellent work


----------



## ash (Jan 3, 2016)

colacubes said:


> PM sparkybird - can vouch for her excellent work


Thanks PM sent


----------



## MissL (Jan 9, 2016)

just wondering if anyone has any experience of 'palace fireplaces' in tulse hill? their quote for installation seems incredibly cheap compared to other places... about half the cost. it's still an expensive purchase, however, so am keen to hear views before making any decisions.

also any recommendations of other fireplace shops/ fitters happily received.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 10, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Try Hamilton Heating on Effra Road.


Hi Rushy, could they service an electric boiler which is playing up? Not sure what kind of trades person I need. Also, what should I be expecting to pay? Thanks.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 10, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Hi Rushy, could they service an electric boiler which is playing up? Not sure what kind of trades person I need. Also, what should I be expecting to pay? Thanks.


I assume so as they can do full kitchen and bathroom installs. Hourly rate is quite high, about £85+VAT. 

What sort of boiler is it and what seems to be the problem?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 11, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I assume so as they can do full kitchen and bathroom installs. Hourly rate is quite high, about £85+VAT.
> 
> What sort of boiler is it and what seems to be the problem?


Electric immersion heating which seems to be, to put it technically 'on the blink'. Heats up sometimes, but not others, no matter how long you let it heat up. Or heats for a couple of mins then gives out. These things are all a mystery to me, but cold showers are no fun.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 11, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Electric immersion heating which seems to be, to put it technically 'on the blink'. Heats up sometimes, but not others, no matter how long you let it heat up. Or heats for a couple of mins then gives out. These things are all a mystery to me, but cold showers are no fun.


I'm no expert but sounds possibly like the thermostat to me, rather than the element (which would more likely either just work or not). Could then possibly be a straightforward electricians job not involving any plumbing. Only really begins a plumbing job if the immersion element has to be removed.

Then again, it might be a good idea to change the element anyway if it is old. Two birds, one stone as it were. And the elements themselves are mostly not expensive.

Anyway, I got an email from them today saying that they've taken on a new electrician...


----------



## anaboado (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Carolina,

Could you pass me his details, please? thanks


----------



## ash (Jan 12, 2016)

Does anyone know a good painter and decorator??


----------



## Winot (Jan 12, 2016)

ash said:


> Does anyone know a good painter and decorator??



John Taylor 07956 665856. Lovely guy - very careful and easy to work with.


----------



## footballerslegs (Jan 12, 2016)

Tricky Skills said:


> Great - thanks Ms T colacubes.



hi there, I'm also looking for a local carpenter to do some fitted wardrobe/shelves and was wondering if you could recommend the person that did yours? We've tried 3 different people so far - 2 never turned up as promised to give us the quote and the one who did then went missing - so hoping its 4th time lucky!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 12, 2016)

footballerslegs said:


> hi there, I'm also looking for a local carpenter to do some fitted wardrobe/shelves and was wondering if you could recommend the person that did yours? We've tried 3 different people so far - 2 never turned up as promised to give us the quote and the one who did then went missing - so hoping its 4th time lucky!



I'm afraid I haven't been organised enough yet to see this through


----------



## footballerslegs (Jan 12, 2016)

Know what you mean - I've been meaning to do this since last summer (not helped by problems in locating a carpenter - I'm trying not to get a complex).

I'd be grateful for any carpenter recommendations! Thanks all.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 12, 2016)

A friend of mine does carpentry, joinery, plastering and painting and decorating. 
Rory from R&R small works Ltd. 

07565802035
rorydoyle@randrsmallworks.co.uk

Local to Tulse Hill/Brixton.


----------



## ash (Jan 12, 2016)

Winot said:


> John Taylor 07956 665856. Lovely guy - very careful and easy to work with.


Cheers Winot will give him a call


----------



## ash (Jan 12, 2016)

Maharani said:


> A friend of mine does carpentry, joinery, plastering and painting and decorating.
> Rory from R&R small works Ltd.
> 
> 07565802035
> ...


Cheers will get a quote from him too


----------



## footballerslegs (Jan 12, 2016)

Maharani said:


> A friend of mine does carpentry, joinery, plastering and painting and decorating.
> Rory from R&R small works Ltd.
> 
> 07565802035
> ...



Fantastic, many thanks, I'll give him a call.


----------



## longvi1991 (Jan 13, 2016)

Does anyone have a recommendation for someone relatively local who has done a good job on fitting a plastic or metal front (or other) door? Our wooden one has been swelling up for months, and now I fear I'll be able to leave the house each time I need to!


----------



## Angellic (Jan 13, 2016)

longvi1991 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for someone relatively local who has done a good job on fitting a plastic or metal front (or other) door? Our wooden one has been swelling up for months, and now I fear I'll be able to leave the house each time I need to!



mine does that every winter.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 13, 2016)

longvi1991 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for someone relatively local who has done a good job on fitting a plastic or metal front (or other) door? Our wooden one has been swelling up for months, and now I fear I'll be able to leave the house each time I need to!


I'm looking at doors myself. Where you getting your door from?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I'm looking at doors myself. Where you getting your door from?


Ho Chi Minh City according to the IP address.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 15, 2016)

MissL said:


> just wondering if anyone has any experience of 'palace fireplaces' in tulse hill? their quote for installation seems incredibly cheap compared to other places... about half the cost. it's still an expensive purchase, however, so am keen to hear views before making any decisions.
> 
> also any recommendations of other fireplace shops/ fitters happily received.



We used Just Fit Fires to supply and install our wood burning stove. They were really helpful and reasonable. The wrong model of the stove was delivered (to be honest I think we ordered the wrong one) and they worked really hard with the suppliers to avoid a re-stocking charge and didn't charge us anything for having to do the fitting in two stages. Left everything clean and today


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 15, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a reasonable large rubbish collection service in Brixton? We've a few rolls of old carpet and lining and a small amount of building rubbish


----------



## Rushy (Jan 15, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> Can anyone recommend a reasonable large rubbish collection service in Brixton? We've a few rolls of old carpet and lining and a small amount of building rubbish


Lambeth will collect bulky items. I think up to four for £20, then £5/item. Our something like that.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jan 15, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Lambeth will collect bulky items. I think up to four for £20, then £5/item. Our something like that.



They won't collect building waste...


----------



## Maharani (Jan 15, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> They won't collect building waste...


Try these:

Cheap waste removal london |Cheap waste disposal london |Cheap waste collection london |Cheap rubbish removal service


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 24, 2016)

I need someone to install a dishwasher which would include extending our pipes and maybe also the electrics and putting some work surface on top of it.
So some kitchen shit with plumbing and maybe electrics.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2016)

I need someone to look at some exterior brickwork/pointing. Which was supposed to have been fixed by our previous builder.


----------



## Maharani (Jan 26, 2016)

again try these guys:

Rory from R&R small works Ltd.

07565802035
rorydoyle@randrsmallworks.co.uk

Local to Tulse Hill/Brixton.


----------



## uk benzo (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi, can anyone give me the contact details for a decorator/tiler. I need to retile the shower wall and make sure it's completely leak proof. 

I'm in Herne Hill. 

Thanks!


----------



## Maharani (Jan 27, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Hi, can anyone give me the contact details for a decorator/tiler. I need to retile the shower wall and make sure it's completely leak proof.
> 
> I'm in Herne Hill.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm sure Rory will be inundated now but try him...they do any kind of building work, including p and d. 

Number just above.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Not sure if this is the right place, but here goes.
Mixed review of British Heart Foundation collection service.
I finally got round to trying to get rid of three heavy old cathode ray type tellies.

The shop don't answer the phone, but quickly ring you back if you book a collection on their website booking form.

This morning prior to collection got an incredible phone call reminiscent of a call centre in Bangalore, except _completely_ unintelligible. So I said "Is that British Heart Foundation?" to which they replied yes - be there in half an hour.

When they arrived, it was two Polish or other east European guys with very limited English. Not interested in the manuals etc for the TVs, but they had obviously been told to check for scart sockets. Unfortunately for me, one of the TVs had no scart, so they left it. I guess I will have to do the usual and dump it on the street - something as a respectable citizen I was seeking to avoid.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 27, 2016)

Surprised BHF accept any CRT tvs at all to be honest. 

If it's too big to carry, get a lift to Vale Street free recycling, or club together with other neighbours for a street collection - first four items £20. 

Or if none of those appeal, maybe smash it up and put it in your bin.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Surprised BHF accept any CRT tvs at all to be honest.
> If it's too big to carry, get a lift to Vale Street free recycling, or club together with other neighbours for a street collection - first four items £20.
> Or if none of those appeal, maybe smash it up and put it in your bin.


I was surprised too - but they are.
Smashing up is definitely illegal - mercury and other contaminants involved.
I shall just have to cultivate a friendly car owner.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I was surprised too - but they are.
> Smashing up is definitely illegal - mercury and other contaminants involved.


Aye. So is leaving it on the street - where it will probably get smashed up! So of the two - better in the bin, I say. 

Check Vale street opening times. They are open all weekend so close one or two days in the week. I regularly forget this.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 27, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Aye. So is leaving it on the street - where it will probably get smashed up! So of the two - better in the bin, I say.
> 
> Check Vale street opening times. They are open all weekend so close one or two days in the week. I regularly forget this.



They're closed Tuesday and Wednesday.  I literally just walked past there


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I was surprised too - but they are.
> Smashing up is definitely illegal - mercury and other contaminants involved.
> I shall just have to cultivate a friendly car owner.



couldnt you find someone to remove the innards and recycle as  trendy shabby chic fish tanks or terrariums


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> couldnt you find someone to remove the innards and recycle as  trendy shabby chic fish tanks or terrariums


Yes good idea - it could be adapted to be a work of public art to enhance the planters up by the crack clinic.


----------



## MissL (Jan 28, 2016)

hello. wondering if anyone knows someone who can help with a bit of garden clearance/ tidying - breaking up some concrete and removing it, taking up a large tree stump, removing old grass/ laying new turf and fitting a new fence?  thanks.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 28, 2016)

You could try my gardener Tony Lee on 
07961453395


----------



## ash (Jan 30, 2016)

Has anyone had secondary glazing installed and can recommend a company ??


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 30, 2016)

Yes
Double Glazing in Kent, London and Sidcup - A&E Glazing

They've done stuff for us over the years. Good price, reliable, very clean and tidy


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 30, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good solicitor and/or accountant who can advise on the move from sole trader to Ltd company? Not for me, but for Mr sparkybird who business is online retail.
Thanks


----------



## ash (Jan 30, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Can anyone recommend a good solicitor and/or accountant who can advise on the move from sole trader to Ltd company? Not for me, but for Mr sparkybird who business is online retail.
> Thanks


I use a retired accountant who is the mum of a friend of a friend. I have emailed her to see if she is in the market for new clients and will let you know.?


----------



## ash (Jan 30, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Yes
> Double Glazing in Kent, London and Sidcup - A&E Glazing
> 
> They've done stuff for us over the years. Good price, reliable, very clean and tidy


Cheers will give them a go


----------



## katie_m (Feb 2, 2016)

Does anyone know a good glazier or locksmith (?) - not sure what I need really.  We have folding patio doors that were put in maybe 5 years ago.  The doors (frame, handle etc) were imported from Poland by the chap who did the work.  He's since gone off radar.  My husband managed to break the door handle off recently, when the doors were closed, so there's no way of opening them.  It's proving impossible to source a new handle.  Have had one quote to replace the whole thing - new doors, new glass etc - but it's ££££s and there must be a way of just fixing the lock/handle.  
Any advice v gratefully received as a bit stuck.


----------



## Angellic (Feb 2, 2016)

katie_m said:


> Does anyone know a good glazier or locksmith (?) - not sure what I need really.  We have folding patio doors that were put in maybe 5 years ago.  The doors (frame, handle etc) were imported from Poland by the chap who did the work.  He's since gone off radar.  My husband managed to break the door handle off recently, when the doors were closed, so there's no way of opening them.  It's proving impossible to source a new handle.  Have had one quote to replace the whole thing - new doors, new glass etc - but it's ££££s and there must be a way of just fixing the lock/handle.
> Any advice v gratefully received as a bit stuck.




I've found Kingseal in Clapham very helpful in the past.
Kingseal Windows


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2016)

katie_m said:


> Does anyone know a good glazier or locksmith (?) - not sure what I need really.  We have folding patio doors that were put in maybe 5 years ago.  The doors (frame, handle etc) were imported from Poland by the chap who did the work.  He's since gone off radar.  My husband managed to break the door handle off recently, when the doors were closed, so there's no way of opening them.  It's proving impossible to source a new handle.  Have had one quote to replace the whole thing - new doors, new glass etc - but it's ££££s and there must be a way of just fixing the lock/handle.
> Any advice v gratefully received as a bit stuck.


It shouldn't be necessary to replace the whole lot just because the handle's broken! And depending on exactly what's broken it might be a fairly simple DIY job. Can you post a photo of the broken handle?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I was surprised too - but they are.
> Smashing up is definitely illegal - mercury and other contaminants involved.
> I shall just have to cultivate a friendly car owner.


Put it on freecycle. There might well be someone who thinks they might use it for something some day. Then it can sit cluttering up their house for the next 10 years instead of yours


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone need an ikea kallax unit - 2x4 in black:

KALLAX Shelving unit - white  - IKEA

Second hand for me, but has just stored records for a year or so, so is still in good condition.

It's in Herne Hill / Brixton, but you'll need some way of transporting it once it's been taken apart (this Saturday).


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Anyone need an ikea kallax unit - 2x4 in black:
> 
> KALLAX Shelving unit - white  - IKEA
> 
> ...


Do you think it would work laid on it's side?


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 3, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Do you think it would work laid on it's side?



It does. My mate uses one on its side for his decks with the squares holding his records


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 3, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Do you think it would work laid on it's side?



Yup, that's how mine is at the mo.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Yup, that's how mine is at the mo.


I was going to build some shelves in a cupboard. Puting this inside would save a lot of hassle. So if no one else needs it...

Might save you dismantling it too?


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 3, 2016)

You're welcome to it! 

Think it might struggle to get into the lift unless it's dismantled though. 

I'll send you a pm


----------



## Winot (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone know a good drainage engineer?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 6, 2016)

Winot said:


> Anyone know a good drainage engineer?


Don the Drain.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 6, 2016)

blockbusters just did ours


----------



## elmparker (Feb 9, 2016)

ROOFER needed. Roof is leaking in my bedroom. Does anyone have the details of someone good that wont cost the earth? I'm just off Brixton Hill. Thanks in advance.


----------



## technical (Feb 9, 2016)

Storm Imogen has done for a panel in our back garden fence. Does anyone have any recommendations for someone who could fix it please?


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 9, 2016)

elmparker said:


> ROOFER needed. Roof is leaking in my bedroom. Does anyone have the details of someone good that wont cost the earth? I'm just off Brixton Hill. Thanks in advance.


I used these: very quick and didn't try to quote for a whole new roof when I just needed a repair (unlike some other local firms)


----------



## Ms T (Feb 9, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> I used these: very quick and didn't try to quote for a whole new roof when I just needed a repair (unlike some other local firms)


Link is missing!


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 9, 2016)

D.Doherty Roofing Services in London and Surrey

Oops


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 9, 2016)

Norwood Fencing - but I guess they'll be busy!

020 8766 6011


----------



## technical (Feb 9, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Norwood Fencing - but I guess they'll be busy!
> 
> 020 8766 6011



Thanks. Yes, planning on leaving it for a week or two in the hope of not getting stung


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think they'd sting you, nice guys, but more a case of them not having availablity....


----------



## Winot (Feb 15, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Don the Drain.



Don was a lovely guy and very helpful, but we need a new manhole cover and frame in our cellar and he can't manage that. Any ideas? Our builder has retired.


----------



## Jangleballix (Feb 17, 2016)

elmparker said:


> ROOFER needed. Roof is leaking in my bedroom. Does anyone have the details of someone good that wont cost the earth? I'm just off Brixton Hill. Thanks in advance.




Hunter Roofing  
9 Mossville Gardens, Morden SM4 4DG
Phone:020 8542 0216


----------



## Maharani (Mar 19, 2016)

Anyone know of any chimney sweeps? I want to get my fire going


----------



## swampster (Mar 19, 2016)

Loads of chimney sweeps called Pearce in south London – I think we had S Pearce last time and he was great, but have used a different Pearce in the past. I think they are related and they go back generations, like about 300 years!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 20, 2016)

swampster said:


> Loads of chimney sweeps called Pearce in south London – I think we had S Pearce last time and he was great, but have used a different Pearce in the past. I think they are related and they go back generations, like about 300 years!


Ooh ta for this.


----------



## elmparker (Mar 21, 2016)

thank you so much to jangleballix and brixton blade for the roofer recomendations - both spot on. went with brixton blades suggestion in the end as he was avail a bit sooner. New request now... sash windows - mine need some serious TLC - can any of you recomend anyone locally? thanks in advance.


----------



## footballerslegs (Mar 21, 2016)

Tuan from Stylish Sash Windows did a great job for us: About


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 21, 2016)

elmparker said:


> thank you so much to jangleballix and brixton blade for the roofer recomendations - both spot on. went with brixton blades suggestion in the end as he was avail a bit sooner. New request now... sash windows - mine need some serious TLC - can any of you recomend anyone locally? thanks in advance.


Good luck with the roof

You could try these guys for sash windows, not sure if they do refurbs or just fittings though 



brixtonblade said:


> These guys did some new ones for me - were very reasonable and they look lovely.  Don't know about emergency repair though - I think they have to make them from scratch.
> Sash Window  South London


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 22, 2016)

any recommendations for a local reasonable man with a van please?

got a 1 hr job from LJ to Battersea and back with a bed on friday morning

thanks


----------



## simonSW2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi all - the sun is out, the small outdoor space desperately needs sorting:

Any recommendations for garden fixers: paving, fencing, turfing - basically turning an outdoor yard / patio into a nice space?

thanks!


----------



## Michael555 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello, my name is Michael and I live in Hayter Road, Brixton. I am at present offering very reasonable rates on all aspects of Interior/Exterior painting and decorating. Clean, tidy, professional, 20 years experience. Numerous local references are available upon request. Call me for a free, no obligation quotation. 

07908 827255

Thank you


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 29, 2016)

simonSW2 said:


> Hi all - the sun is out, the small outdoor space desperately needs sorting:
> 
> Any recommendations for garden fixers: paving, fencing, turfing - basically turning an outdoor yard / patio into a nice space?
> 
> thanks!



You could try Tony Lee on 07961453395. He's done my garden and a few on Urban I think. Really nice chap (does like to chat!). He is sometimes away, so if he doesn't return your call first time, do give him another go.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 1, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I used Hamilton Heating recently - based on Effra Road. Not cheap (85+VAT per hr) but I just wanted the job done urgently and they were very efficient. They aim to get out that day or next.


+1 for these guys.  Really quick (next morning) and very pleasant and efficient.


----------



## MissL (Apr 9, 2016)

Michael555 said:


> Hello, my name is Michael and I live in Hayter Road, Brixton. I am at present offering very reasonable rates on all aspects of Interior/Exterior painting and decorating. Clean, tidy, professional, 20 years experience. Numerous local references are available upon request. Call me for a free, no obligation quotation.
> 
> 07908 827255
> 
> Thank you



We called Michael after seeing this post and he has just finished painting our living room. We are really happy with the result. Michael and Seema (!?) did a great job esp. the straight lines between quite dark walls and light coloured skirtings etc. Very tidy and professional and a very competitive rate. Trustworthy and reliable. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 19, 2016)

Can anybody recommend a local _independent_ building surveyor?  Looking for somebody who can do a full structural survey of a terraced property - all 3 flats. 
Cheers


----------



## Harbourite (Apr 19, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Can anybody recommend a local _independent_ building surveyor?  Looking for somebody who can do a full structural survey of a terraced property - all 3 flats.
> Cheers


MH Associates in Herne Hill


----------



## discobastard (Apr 19, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> MH Associates in Herne Hill


Lovely thanks - have emailed them


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Apr 21, 2016)

Does anyone know of a super reliable local electrician who can rewire vintage lamps? I have a number that need doing.


----------



## Winot (Apr 21, 2016)

RushcroftRoader said:


> Does anyone know of a super reliable local electrician who can rewire vintage lamps? I have a number that need doing.



Ben Blake 
07949 585079


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Apr 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> Ben Blake
> 07949 585079


Thank you! I have contacted Ben and he seems like he might be perfect.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 28, 2016)

Before anyone is tempted to call a plumber for any blocked sinks.  Try this stuff.  Fucking brilliant.

https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41jOF5dsv9L._AC_UL320_SR180,320_.jpg

My kitchen sink was blocked.  This stuff sorted it brilliantly.  Was on the verge of calling the council.  Now my sink is draining as fast as it did the day they installed it.


----------



## Smick (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm having trouble getting grass to grow in my back garden and am considering artificial grass. Has anyone had it done?  Understand the costs and recommend anyone?


----------



## madolesance (May 3, 2016)

Central heating engineer recommendations?


----------



## discobastard (May 3, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Central heating engineer recommendations?



Up there: Brixton tradesmen recommendations: plumbers, electricians, locksmiths, van drivers etc


----------



## Lorraine (May 4, 2016)

Hi there. I've used Jamie 2ce now & both times v impressed by his work & professionalism:
Contact | Kenna Plumbing and Heating London.


----------



## Lorraine (May 7, 2016)

Hello. Can anyone recommend a handyman to assemble & install flat pack cabinets. Thanks


----------



## Maharani (May 7, 2016)

Smick said:


> I'm having trouble getting grass to grow in my back garden and am considering artificial grass. Has anyone had it done?  Understand the costs and recommend anyone?


I thought about having it for similar reasons but a friend has some and I don't think it looks great. It looked alright when they first got it but is hasn't worn too well IMO. I'm now thinking of going for a meadowy grass area now.


----------



## Hart18 (May 8, 2016)

William Shaw said:


> Hello everyone. Just joined up to the forum as I will be moving to Brixton from Camberwell. I am a carpenter/builder with a small company. Check out my website:
> WS Joinery and Construction.com to have a look at my work.
> Tel: 07846731489
> I will be happy to come and have a look at any jobs you may need doing, large or small. Very reliable with a long list of references if you need!
> Thank you, Will Shaw.


Hi will, 
Need some floor to ceiling cupboards built in hallway and kitchen and wondered if this was your thing? 
Let me know
Thanks
Stephen


----------



## Jangleballix (May 12, 2016)

With the closure of Diamond Merchants where is the best place locally for domestic plumbing supplies?


----------



## trabuquera (May 12, 2016)

They are only moving a bit further down Acre Lane towards Clapham Jangleballix -  just ring 'em up and ask them when they're changing over and when you can get into the new site. I think it was going to go where the funeral parlour is/was - call them and check 020 7737 3244


----------



## Jangleballix (May 12, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> They are only moving a bit further down Acre Lane towards Clapham Jangleballix -  just ring 'em up and ask them when they're changing over and when you can get into the new site. I think it was going to go where the funeral parlour is/was - call them and check 020 7737 3244


Excellent.


----------



## Maharani (May 15, 2016)

Help! Need a chippie urgently for next week to fit a new front door. Any recoms?


----------



## Maharani (May 16, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> You could try Tony Lee on 07961453395. He's done my garden and a few on Urban I think. Really nice chap (does like to chat!). He is sometimes away, so if he doesn't return your call first time, do give him another go.


How are his rates?


----------



## sparkybird (May 16, 2016)

Not sure as he's always estimated jobs for me.
Nice chap


----------



## Tommy G (May 28, 2016)

I have a pigeon infested balcony at a flat in Stockwell Park; looking for handyman who can carry out a deep clean and source / hang pigeon netting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Maharani (Jun 15, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> You could try Tony Lee on 07961453395. He's done my garden and a few on Urban I think. Really nice chap (does like to chat!). He is sometimes away, so if he doesn't return your call first time, do give him another go.


Tony just did my back garden. We decided on gravel as it's shady and the grass never grew. I'm so happy with the result. Tony is great, very nice bloke and trustworthy. I was holed up in hospital when he worked on my garden. Highly recommend him. Thanks sparkybird.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 15, 2016)

Really pleased it all worked out! And hope you're recovered now Maharani 
He's such a decent chap and a great gardener too!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 15, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Tony just did my back garden. We decided on gravel as it's shady and the grass never grew. I'm so happy with the result. Tony is great, very nice bloke and trustworthy. I was holed up in hospital when he worked on my garden. Highly recommend him. Thanks sparkybird.


Tony is ace


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 17, 2016)

Hello there. Looking for a handyman or carpenter to put up some shelves in alcoves either side of chimney breast. Any recommendations? Ta


----------



## ash (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi
Does anyone know of a builder we have water seeping through an external wall can't work out from where or how?


----------



## bossykate (Jun 24, 2016)

Have you checked your gutters?


.


----------



## Daggerdog (Jul 9, 2016)

ash said:


> Does anyone know a good painter and decorator??


I can recommend Jovaner without reservation. He recently finished painting all of the outside of our Victorian house ie woodwork, masonry & gutters/down-pipes and carried out a quite exceptional job. We have had it done a few times since we moved here just under 20 years ago, but I can honestly say that for the first time it looks spanking brand new again! Window frames that were rotten in places have been restored to their original condition; sash windows that only opened with an effort now run up and down smoothly; cracks that were still visibly filled can no longer be seen; pipes were all removed, rubbed down, sealed and painted before being put back. We had a problem with a section of the wall outside the lounge (paint flaking in places and falling off) that no-one has ever got to the bottom of - until now. Because his preparation is so thorough, after sanding the painted masonry properly Jovaner discovered a number of small (and not so small) cracks that allowed water to get into the brickwork. He explained how the bricks 'suck up' the water and proposed an affordable solution (filling the cracks and then applying a flexible paint-on rubber strip along the base of the house). Jovaner takes a real pride in his work which he approaches with a care and professionalism I have never come across before. It still puts a smile on my face to go outside and see what he's achieved! I'm so pleased we chose him from all the quotes we obtained, after seeing one of the recommendations on another site. I am happy for Jovaner to give my name and number to anyone who is considering whether to use him. You can phone Jovaner on 07450 985602.


----------



## phillm (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi there can anybody recommend a good locksmith / chippie who could fit two supplied 3 lever deadlocks into two internal wood doors. Many thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 17, 2016)

phillm said:


> Hi there can anybody recommend a good locksmith / chippie who could fit two supplied 3 lever deadlocks into two internal wood doors. Many thanks in advance for any suggestions.


Are you me? I need the same thing doing


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Help! Need a chippie urgently for next week to fit a new front door. Any recoms?


Did you get one and woukd you recommend them?


----------



## Maharani (Jul 17, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Did you get one and woukd you recommend them?


I didn't. Long story! I can PM you. Do you just need a chippie? Tony (gardener) gave me a number for a builder. You could try him?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 17, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I didn't. Long story! I can PM you. Do you just need a chippie? Tony (gardener) gave me a number for a builder. You could try him?


I need plumber and chippie

Guineveretoo has given me numbers if two plumbers

I've also left a message for the people sparkybird recommend 

Yeah pm me Tony's builders number
Thanks

PS pm me the long story


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 17, 2016)

You could try Tommy my carpenter on 07801638639


----------



## phillm (Jul 18, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> You could try Tommy my carpenter on 07801638639



Many thanks sparkybird - will do.


----------



## phillm (Jul 18, 2016)

phillm said:


> Many thanks sparkbird - will do.



Just rang him and he has now retired and moved into a new home with about a years work to do - so the search goes on .


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh, sorry about that - I bumped into him about 6 months ago and he said he was taking semi retirement but was still doing small jobs. Maybe the new house is more work than he thought! I guess he didn't recommend anyone?


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 18, 2016)

Hmm, try Simone on 07553128598. He's a builder but does carpentry IIRC


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 18, 2016)

phillm said:


> Hi there can anybody recommend a good locksmith / chippie who could fit two supplied 3 lever deadlocks into two internal wood doors. Many thanks in advance for any suggestions.



This guy's a Brixton local

Capital Locksmith London SW8 | emergency locksmith | key cutting | locks | DIY Store


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 18, 2016)

Oddly enough, just had a text from another carpenter - I thought he'd stooped working in the area, but he confirmed he still does - nice chap
He's more of a cabinet maker, nut might be helpful for someone here and he might do the locks if he's in the area

Contact


----------



## phillm (Jul 18, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Oh, sorry about that - I bumped into him about 6 months ago and he said he was taking semi retirement but was still doing small jobs. Maybe the new house is more work than he thought! I guess he didn't recommend anyone?


Not to worry thanks for the heads up I'll try your other guy and let you know how I get on. No he didn't but sounded like a nice guy and sorry he couldn't have helped.


----------



## phillm (Jul 18, 2016)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This guy's a Brixton local
> 
> Capital Locksmith London SW8 | emergency locksmith | key cutting | locks | DIY Store


Ta minnie - will give him  ring as well.


----------



## Manter (Jul 18, 2016)

I need someone to refurb some patio doors.

It's a four pane curtain door and it needs to be stripped, sanded, filled and repainted, and potentially the lock adjusted as it sticks. And some of the wood at the bottom of one pane on the outside has come off. 

Any ideas!?


----------



## Jus sayin (Jul 19, 2016)

I am looking to remove a chimney breast from an upstairs and downstairs room. Any one able to recommend someone please?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 20, 2016)

Jus sayin said:


> I am looking to remove a chimney breast from an upstairs and downstairs room. Any one able to recommend someone please?


Can't recommend anyone but make sure that they are able to deal with the building control and structural calculation side of things (unless you have someone else lined up). You will almost certainly need a new steel in the ceiling from front to back of the room to pick up the weight of the remaining chimney (it could possibly go in the loft or you could consider removing your half of the stack entirely and repairing the hole in the roof). Worth discussing with neighbours first too and recording condition of their side with photos in case of damage (the brickwork at the back of the flues is often totally unstable once the front is removed, so cracks may become visible). It is quite normal for perfectly reasonable neighbours to suddenly notice cracking which has been there forever! If you have to repair the back wall you may need a party wall agreement (strictly speaking).


----------



## phillm (Jul 21, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> Hmm, try Simone on 07553128598. He's a builder but does carpentry IIRC



Thanks sparkybird another top bloke that just off to Italy for a well earned holiday back in his homeland. And who would blame him.


----------



## phillm (Jul 21, 2016)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> This guy's a Brixton local
> 
> Capital Locksmith London SW8 | emergency locksmith | key cutting | locks | DIY Store



Thanks for the heads up but they don't do it - for any price it would seem - get a chippie was their recommendation. A developer / builder mate of mine has finally offered to do it for a meal out but tis difficult to get anybody.Went on rated people offering a ton for two locks (around two hours work max - no-one can be bothered to qoute).


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 22, 2016)

phillm said:


> Thanks for the heads up but they don't do it - for any price it would seem - get a chippie was their recommendation. A developer / builder mate of mine has finally offered to do it for a meal out but tis difficult to get anybody.Went on rated people offering a ton for two locks (around two hours work max - no-one can be bothered to qoute).



Sorry about that


----------



## phillm (Jul 22, 2016)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Sorry about that



No need for the sorry and many thanks for the suggestion - you would have thought but they must have so much work on they can pick and choose their own sweet spot - which is probably emergency lock-outs and beefy security systems.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 5, 2016)

Ok I need

someone to replace a cooker hob for me_ pref and supply it

Hang two internal wooden doors

Put up some blinds and curtains

Fix some masonry holes in my front outside wall, 

Fit a carpet runner on the stairs 

Some of those jobs are more important than others.    If you have any recommendations for any of them please let me know 
Thanks


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 5, 2016)

Is the hob gas or electric?


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 10, 2016)

are there any carpenters out there who can do an emergency job on part of the set for a theatre show can pay £20 per hour


----------



## zzande (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi everyone...can anyone recommend a local cafe/restaurant/caterer who will do finger food for a small drinks thing at my flat in Brixton Hill, for a reasonable price?


----------



## Winot (Aug 12, 2016)

zzande said:


> Hi everyone...can anyone recommend a local cafe/restaurant/caterer who will do finger food for a small drinks thing at my flat in Brixton Hill, for a reasonable price?



Mimosa in Herne Hill are excellent.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 12, 2016)

Winot said:


> Mimosa in Herne Hill are excellent.


They are
My running club got sarnies and nibbles from sesame in Herne Hill and it was very good


----------



## brixtonroadrose (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello, does anyone know of a reasonable and reliable painter/decorator in the Brixton area? Thanks in advance!


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2016)

zzande said:


> Hi everyone...can anyone recommend a local cafe/restaurant/caterer who will do finger food for a small drinks thing at my flat in Brixton Hill, for a reasonable price?


These aren't too far away Pintadera Café & Deli – our favourite cafe in West Norwood


----------



## MissL (Aug 21, 2016)

brixtonroadrose said:


> Hello, does anyone know of a reasonable and reliable painter/decorator in the Brixton area? Thanks in advance!



Yes I can recommend Michael. He's local and has always done a great job for us.

07908 827255


----------



## Maharani (Sep 2, 2016)

Anyone know of a good boiler/gas engineer for central heating power flush and filter installation?


----------



## discobastard (Sep 2, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Anyone know of a good boiler/gas engineer for central heating power flush and filter installation?


I used Hamilton Heating for a new boiler installation and they were very good. And they're just up the road. 

Emergency Plumbers, Electricians & Heating Experts in London - The Hamilton Group


----------



## Maharani (Sep 2, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I used Hamilton Heating for a new boiler installation and they were very good. And they're just up the road.
> 
> Emergency Plumbers, Electricians & Heating Experts in London - The Hamilton Group


Ta


----------



## Arran87 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi there. I need a plumber to replace a dodgy radiator valve (and probably drain the system at the same time). Can anyone recommend before winter? Thanks!


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 12, 2016)

Try Carrie Andrews on 02086700342


----------



## Arran87 (Sep 12, 2016)

Great. Thanks SparkyBird


----------



## Maharani (Sep 12, 2016)

A really decent plumber is also Anthony:
07951 538977


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 12, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a roofer?. Just some repair work.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, just had mine done. Looks really smart now! Robbie on 07825 213652
Really nice chap
SB


----------



## stockwelljonny (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone have a recommendation for small building job - sorting out front steps, re building  a small wall, some re pointing. Thanks.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 13, 2016)

Anyone used a good Ikea collect-and-assemble service which they'd recommend?


----------



## Rushy (Sep 13, 2016)

Warning. Hot potato.

Can anyone recommend a local cleaner who could handle Airbnb change overs? Would include bed making and ironing. Needs to be able to work without a lot of guidance and speak decent English or Spanish. 

Irregular work depending on when bookings come in.


----------



## nick (Sep 14, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Can anyone recommend a roofer?. Just some repair work.


Colin Walters. CPW roofing.  cpidesign [at]aol[dot]com
He put a new roof on for us (in 2011), having patched it up for a few year before that. It hasn't fallen apart yet, which I view as a good thing
He is based in Cheam so may not be able to travel specially for a small job, but you may be able to schedule for if/when he is in area


----------



## Maharani (Sep 23, 2016)

Urgent: man with van needed! Anyone local to Tulse Hill. 

Thanks.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2016)

I also need a man with a van - and preferably two strong blokes - for the 9th Oct...


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2016)

Anyone got any suggestions here for the above - need it next Sunday...


----------



## discobastard (Oct 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Anyone got any suggestions here for the above - need it next Sunday...


Depends exactly what you need doing, but I've always used these guys to move house and they've been great. They also do other moving work. 

Shirley's Removals

Other Services

Probably not ideal if you're looking for a really cheap quick job, but they were great the two times I used them.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 3, 2016)

Lino, as ever, is great. His number should be on the thread somewhere.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Lino, as ever, is great. His number should be on the thread somewhere.


I canlt find his number on here. Anyone have it?


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 3, 2016)

editor said:


> I canlt find his number on here. Anyone have it?


Will pm it to you.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

Disappointingly he hasn't got back to me as promised. Any other suggestions folks?


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi all
Just wanted to give a recommendation as I have finally found a new (good) decorator. His name is John 07578 256628.
I thought he was very reasonable and did a great job of our external windows and some brickwork, He does inside too. Great attention to detail, does the little extra things that make a difference, reliable and really nice friendly chap. He also does other general small building work.
And as an added bonus he allowed me to practice my terrible Spanish and even texted me in Spanish so I could practice!
SB


----------



## henwood (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi all,

Are there any *small appliance repair shops in Brixton or Clapham *or anywhere else nearby? I've got a portable dehumidifier which has given up, I think probably just an internal fuse gone. Don't want to pay an appliance engineer to come out though, as it will end up costing more than the unit did in the first place...

Any recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Nov 8, 2016)

You could try RJ Electrical Herne Hill.


----------



## Michael555 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello, my name is Michael and I live at Hayter Road. I am at present offering very reasonable rates on all aspects of both Interior & Exterior Painting & Decorating. Almost 20 years experience, clean, tidy & professional. Numerous local/recent references available upon request . Please call me for a free, no obligation quotation 

07908827255
Mikeszydlowski@yahoo.co.uk

Thank you


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 23, 2016)

Can anyone recommend someone for a sewing machine service?


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 23, 2016)

quimcunx 

Wimbledon sewing center - here.:

Other Services

Not in Wimbledon, but Tooting of course!

I've never seem so many machines in one place! And the proprietor (complete with fat cigar and sheepskin coat!) told me there's another 3 warehouses full!


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jan 3, 2017)

Recommend Maurice as a plumber (07720648273); turned up within 2 hours to fix a leaky toilet and some leaky taps; efficient, very friendly and good value.

While I'm here, I should also recommend the best and nicest electrician Denis Fournier of SW9 Electrics (07912220169).

Fortress locks on Brixton hill were good, repaired the spring on an old victorian bathroom lock in just a few minutes. I took it up there, so no idea about call-out.


----------



## nick (Jan 4, 2017)

Please recommend me a carpet shop and fitters. I've been burnt by the likes of carpetright in the past where the fitters are subcontracted, then demand extra, do a shoddy job anyway only for the shop to deny all responsibility.

Anyone got any experience of Picture House Interiors in the old Streatham cinema? They look kosher, but I'm a bit put off by the yahoo email address?

May go with floorsforthought in Cla'am junction - despite the puntastic name: they did a good job for me about 5 years ago, but may not be the best value.

Thanks
PS - in reply to a 3 year old carpet disposal question - I can confirm that Vale Street does take carpet - you need to not be in a van and need proof of Lambeth address. The secret password to the magic question "is it commercial" is "no'


----------



## nagapie (Feb 9, 2017)

Can I have a few recommendations for plumbers as we have a broken boiler, a very cold weekend coming up (already not had heat for 3 days) and generally find that it's tough to get a plumber to do such a big job (possibly replacement boiler as this is not a new problem) so quickly and near the weekend!


----------



## discobastard (Feb 9, 2017)

nagapie said:


> Can I have a few recommendations for plumbers as we have a broken boiler, a very cold weekend coming up (already not had heat for 3 days) and generally find that it's tough to get a plumber to do such a big job (possibly replacement boiler as this is not a new problem) so quickly and near the weekend!


Emergency Plumbers, Electricians & Heating Experts in London - The Hamilton Group

Helped me out. V professional and efficient, do emergency callouts etc. I then got them to install me a new one which they did very quickly and very well. 

Would use them without  hesitation again, wouldn't even bother scrabbling around for quotes.

They are based on Effra Road.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 9, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Emergency Plumbers, Electricians & Heating Experts in London - The Hamilton Group
> 
> Helped me out. V professional and efficient, do emergency callouts etc. I then got them to install me a new one which they did very quickly and very well.
> 
> ...



Sounds good as long as they are reasonably priced!


----------



## technical (Feb 9, 2017)

We've used a bloke called Len (sorry never found out his second name) 07956 877 376. Based in Nunhead - was really good. Done several jobs for us


----------



## discobastard (Feb 9, 2017)

nagapie said:


> Sounds good as long as they are reasonably priced!


I think callout charges  are on the site. I don't mind generally mind paying a few extra quid for quick fast and clean, which there were, but didn't think they were unreasonable. 

New boiler (one bed flat) was about £2,400 I think. Inc warranties and a bunch of extras like system flush etc and Nest thermostat.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 9, 2017)

Martin on 07960 896469
He does gas too.
I know Len, great guy. Not sure he does gas? Best to check as I might not be remembering correctly!


----------



## technical (Feb 9, 2017)

Actually I don't know that either - just saw question about plumber without reading the rest too carefully. So worth checking


----------



## nagapie (Feb 9, 2017)

discobastard said:


> I think callout charges  are on the site. I don't mind generally mind paying a few extra quid for quick fast and clean, which there were, but didn't think they were unreasonable.
> 
> New boiler (one bed flat) was about £2,400 I think. Inc warranties and a bunch of extras like system flush etc and Nest thermostat.



Thanks, discobastard. They gave us a slot for this morning, turned up early and fixed the hot water. Couldn't do the heating but gave us a competitive quote and moved things around so that they can fit a boiler for us on Monday after I explained that my youngest has respiratory issues. Very good, thanks.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 9, 2017)

nagapie said:


> Thanks, discobastard. They gave us a slot for this morning, turned up early and fixed the hot water. Couldn't do the heating but gave us a competitive quote and moved things around so that they can fit a boiler for us on Monday after I explained that my youngest has respiratory issues. Very good, thanks.


Glad it worked out! I knew they were good 'uns. 

The guy who fitted my boiler was a really nice bloke (Luke I think he was called).


----------



## nagapie (Feb 23, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Glad it worked out! I knew they were good 'uns.
> 
> The guy who fitted my boiler was a really nice bloke (Luke I think he was called).



He did ours too, was really lovely.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 23, 2017)

Help, our fence is about to be blown down the street! I've asked on here before and we got someone in to look at building a new fence in front of our house but it was coming to between £2000 and £3000. Is this really what we should expect to pay? I know it probably depends on what work needs doing but it's only about 3 meters long. 

Any recommendations for someone who could do this? And reasonably priced?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 23, 2017)

Crikey. No recommendations but sounds like one, max two day's work and about £250 materials.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 23, 2017)

£2-3K for a 3 metre fence is a blatant pisstake. It would be less than that to built a 3m WALL ffs. Get another estimate and yell some abuse at whoever told you 2-3k.


----------



## big_dave (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello all,

I'm in need of someone who can replace the decking on my tiny roof terrace - anyone used anyone that would be suitable? Would also like to put up a metal railing as well.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2017)

Anyone know a good IT support person who could help with sorting out an ugly mess in MS Outlook? Proliferation of old accounts, PSTs and OSTs all over the place which seem empty when imported. Lost data. Etc..

#ihadareallyfunweekend


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 6, 2017)

Have you tried contacting microsoft? They were really helpful when i screwed up office a few weeks back


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Have you tried contacting microsoft? They were really helpful when i screwed up office a few weeks back


What *cough* verification details did you need to provide them with?


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 6, 2017)

Ah i wouldnt bother then if i were you


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2017)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know a good IT support person who could help with sorting out an ugly mess in MS Outlook? Proliferation of old accounts, PSTs and OSTs all over the place which seem empty when imported. Lost data. Etc..
> 
> #ihadareallyfunweekend



I used Scooter Computer a few years ago for a Mac issue. 

There's a guy called Mike that lives in Sudbourne Rd who's meant to be good - I'll see if I can find his details.


----------



## Winot (Mar 6, 2017)

Here you go Rushy 

Mike Will Fix IT - Affordable Computer Repairs London -  Laptop & Desktop


----------



## ash (Mar 6, 2017)

I second Mike -


----------



## ash (Mar 6, 2017)

Another person looking for a fence person or company. We used a good firm years ago but I stupidly didn't keep the details


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 6, 2017)

I need a new window putting in, does anyone know someone who would do it?. Most of them won't even quote for just one.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 6, 2017)

Winot said:


> I used Scooter Computer a few years ago for a Mac issue.
> 
> There's a guy called Mike that lives in Sudbourne Rd who's meant to be good - I'll see if I can find his details.


Cheers. I'd already left a message for him over the weekend but will try again. Maybe he was put off by the sound of my sobbing on voicemail.

Might try the Scooter guys.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

LOFT CONVERSIONS:

Please details the good ones for south London...would you go for a company that does it from planning to pink wall or get own architect and separate builders?  Any advice appreciated...


----------



## SpamMisery (Mar 8, 2017)

How much does a loft conversion cost these days?

[EDIT] i have no advice on who to use, but i always feel more comfortable when its all done in-house by one team - less relationships to manage etc although does create a single point of failure if you make the wrong decision in who to go with


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't think you'd get much change out of £50k these days. The build cost quoted won't include bathroom furniture, carpets and decorating. Plus new furniture, curtains etc for the new rooms. You'll end up decorating and probably recarpeting entrance hall and first floor landing too.
Friends and clients have used Armadillo, not the cheapest, but all had good things to say.
I used Lofty Creations, but only for the structural stuff, I did/organised the fit out myself.
Unless you have an unusual loft, I wouldn't bother with an architect. Loft companies do this day in day out, so could probably work without a plan even!
Get quotes, but be aware that they have several teams, so you won't meet the guys who will be on site until they start..
Good luck!!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2017)

Loft company will very likely be cheaper than doing it via an architect but you won't get the same thing.

Unless you can find a loft company that will give you a fully broken down quote including spec, you don't know what you're getting until they build it. Most of them don't do proper drawings or specifications, because that takes time. Also, if they do drawings, the drawings have to show something that complies with planning and with building regulations, which means that it's harder for them to then build something that doesn't comply. And lots of them build stuff that (a) breaks planning rules and (b) doesn't meet building regs. Was looking at one just the other day.

They can do things more efficiently because everything happens in house - the design decisions and the actual construction. But that means that they design and build things in a way that suits them rather than you. There is no-one to represent your interests in this process. They have little motivation to explore different design options with you so you don't know you are getting a layout that makes the most out of the space available, rather than a layout that is cheap and quick to build.

The "traditional" route usually uses an architect although it doesn't necessarily have to be an architect; in some cases it might be fine to use a building surveyor or technician. But you have someone separate from the builders who takes on responsibility for the design. They ought to have professional indemnity insurance which means that if they screw something up, there is money there if you need to make a claim against them. You pay them to look at the design options so you can think about what you actually want before things start rather than once the roof has been taken off their house. They do drawings so you can see what it'll look like. It might be just floorplans or it might be 3D visualisations and so on. They let you have a say in decisions about things like what kind of roofing you want. Do you want to pay a bit more for something with a longer life and a proper guarantee for example. Or do you want something cheap and cheerful. You can make these decisions at an early stage rather than in a panic when the builders are pressuring you and have something to gain from you choosing one option over the other.

Once you've got a design, you can then put it out for pricing to a number of builders, so that you're getting competitive prices all based on the same thing. Rather than asking a number of loft companies who will give you a bunch of prices that aren't actually directly comparable because they don't give you full detail on what you're actually going to get.

With the traditional route you then start the job on site with a proper building contract. One that has provisions for how things are to be dealt with if disputes come up. One that means that if things are changed, the price is adjusted in a reasonable manner rather than the builders holding you to ransom. One that clearly states what is and isn't part of the works. One that has an agreed finish date and penalties specified that give the builder a motivation to finish your job in reasonable time instead of all the workers disappearing off site for weeks because they've been reallocated to another more profitable job. One that's got a process for dealing with defects after they've left site and things like leaks become apparent.

With the loft companies there's no-one independent watching progress on site and making sure things are actually done properly. If you employ an architect (or someone else in that role) they make periodic checks on site and have the knowledge that allows them to spot when things aren't being built properly. They have powers under the building contract to demand that things are put right if they aren't. With the loft company you'll have some kind of site manager who's good at telling you not to worry about stuff, and making sure things aren't visible when the building regs inspector comes round.

The question to ask yourself is whether you want to take the risk of ending up with a loft conversion that might not comply with planning rules (what happens if the neighbours spot that it's too big and complain?) and which you don't really know is actually built properly without defects that mean you're losing energy through roofs that aren't properly insulated, or which mean that rainwater or condensation is slowly rotting bits of the construction that might not cause visible problems for another 5 or 10 years. They may say they have a "guarantee" but check what it actually is, and who underwrites it and what happens if the loft company goes bust.

In essence, buyer beware. There are crap architects, and there may be excellent loft conversion companies. But in general you need to think about and understand the risks either way and what the motivation of the various players in the process are. The loft companies may well be cheaper, perhaps significantly cheaper, and maybe the difference means that you decide the risks are worth taking. But try and understand the differences in what you're actually getting at the end in each case.

Also. It's not unusual for loft companies to give you a very attractive price at the beginning and surprise surprise, various things "become apparent" during the build which you are told aren't part of what they quoted for and therefore become extra costs. And the final price might not end up much less than what it would have been via the architect/tendered contract route. Maybe even more.

Ask to speak to previous clients. Ask them if things were finished on time, if the builders were considerate, if the original price was stuck to. But remember they are probably not technically qualified to tell you whether the construction detailing was done right, whether enough insulation was actually put in behind the plasterboard, and won't be able to tell you about problems that might appear a few years later or when they come to sell their property.


----------



## Manter (Mar 8, 2017)

Good advice^^

Go down the street and see who has had a loft converted. Ask them who by and what it has been like. Loft companies will only give you 'tame' referrals; ours is never going to ask me to talk to someone because I would savage them 

Edit- and check finish/detail. We were told we could have wooden windows for no additional cost; ten when they arrived they said oh, we needed to pay for them to be painted. The doors they provided were horrifically cheap and ugly and when we got our own replacements they charged us more to hang them. Etc


----------



## Manter (Mar 8, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> How much does a loft conversion cost these days?
> 
> [EDIT] i have no advice on who to use, but i always feel more comfortable when its all done in-house by one team - less relationships to manage etc although does create a single point of failure if you make the wrong decision in who to go with


North of £35k for an average ine in this area. Moves towards £50k if you add bathroom, straightening out a hip etc


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2017)

Here's a fun game.

Walk along any terraced street in south London with conventional pitched roofs and look up at those roofs. Some of them will have a Velux in the slope facing the street. Many of these will have had a loft conversion which extends out as a dormer from the rear slope of the roof (ie facing the garden). There are permitted development rules which say you are allowed to do this as long as you don't exceed the height of the existing roof ridge. The idea is basically that the appearance doesn't change looking from the street. But many houses have a loft space that isn't _quite _high enough to do this, and have a decent ceiling height inside. So, the loft companies fudge things and rebuild with the ridge higher than it was before. Sometimes just a smidgen but sometimes rather more, and if you pay attention you'll start to see quite a few examples where actually it's rather obvious from the street. You can just compare with neighbouring un-converted houses. They might not even have bothered to rebuild with a ridge capping and you'll see a small vertical section of lead flashing.

Because things are so tight they'll probably have built the new bit of roof a bit thinner than it really ought to be. So there might not be quite as much insulation in there as there's supposed to be. And there will probably be a steel beam withing the thickness of that roof that makes a nice heat-conducting cold bridge from outside to inside.

Have these companies fully discussed all these issues with the owners of the houses, or have they just said "don't worry, it'll be fine" in order to get the job?

And what happens when someone living across the street notices that the ridgeline has been raised by a foot (it'll be much more noticeable from their upstairs windows than it is from the street) and decides to make a complaint to the council? Is the loft company going to pay all the money back and take everything down again? They just bank on these things never being enforced of course.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2017)

Manter said:


> North of £35k for an average ine in this area. Moves towards £50k if you add bathroom, straightening out a hip etc


Yup that sounds about right. Terraces normally a bit cheaper than semi-detached.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

Manter said:


> Good advice^^
> 
> Go down the street and see who has had a loft converted. Ask them who by and what it has been like. Loft companies will only give you 'tame' referrals; ours is never going to ask me to talk to someone because I would savage them
> 
> Edit- and check finish/detail. We were told we could have wooden windows for no additional cost; ten when they arrived they said oh, we needed to pay for them to be painted. The doors they provided were horrifically cheap and ugly and when we got our own replacements they charged us more to hang them. Etc


Yeah trouble is no one has a loft except my immediate neighbour and they were cowboys!


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Here's a fun game.
> 
> Walk along any terraced street in south London with conventional pitched roofs and look up at those roofs. Some of them will have a Velux in the slope facing the street. Many of these will have had a loft conversion which extends out as a dormer from the rear slope of the roof (ie facing the garden). There are permitted development rules which say you are allowed to do this as long as you don't exceed the height of the existing roof ridge. The idea is basically that the appearance doesn't change looking from the street. But many houses have a loft space that isn't _quite _high enough to do this, and have a decent ceiling height inside. So, the loft companies fudge things and rebuild with the ridge higher than it was before. Sometimes just a smidgen but sometimes rather more, and if you pay attention you'll start to see quite a few examples where actually it's rather obvious from the street. You can just compare with neighbouring un-converted houses. They might not even have bothered to rebuild with a ridge capping and you'll see a small vertical section of lead flashing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to advise. I'm absorbing!

I need PP for mine as I want it bigger than PD will allow. I thought one had to have an architect that draw plans to put into the council, certainly in my case. Can a surveyor do this? The architect I saw said I'd need a surveyor for accuracy so can't I just use a surveyor to do the plans? 

It's a bloody mine field!


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Thanks for taking the time to advise. I'm absorbing!
> 
> It's a bloody mine field!


If you want to fry your brain there are quite a few threads on the East Dulwich Forum too.
People who have had good experiences tend to let you come around and have a look.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Thanks for taking the time to advise. I'm absorbing!
> 
> I need PP for mine as I want it bigger than PD will allow. I thought one had to have an architect that draw plans to put into the council, certainly in my case. Can a surveyor do this? The architect I saw said I'd need a surveyor for accuracy so can't I just use a surveyor to do the plans?
> 
> It's a bloody mine field!



"Surveyor" can mean different things. I would expect that the architect simply meant someone to do an accurate measured survey of the existing building. There are surveyors who just do this. They would produce a set of drawings and the architect then takes these as the starting point for the drawings which show the proposed alterations/extensions. These are the drawings that eventually form part of the planning application.

There are people called building surveyors in a more general sense who may have a wider range of skills, alongside just measuring stuff. They may have design skills but these might be more focused in technical rather than aesthetic areas. You'll also find people who call themselves architectural technicians or architectural designers.

"Architect" is a legally protected term and someone can only advertise themselves as such if they have completed certain qualifications and are registered with the Architects Registration Board which is a regulatory body which sets and enforces certain professional standards. Many architects are also members of the RIBA.

There are people who may have many years experience doing architectural design but never got round to doing the stuff to register with the ARB. They might call themselves something like an architectural designer but can be just as well qualified in practical terms and just as capable as designers from both technical and aesthetic points of view. In fact it's possible to be an ARB-registered architect without really having had much real-world experience. So if you employ someone I'd say the main thing to look at is their experience and previous work. And make sure they have Professional Indemnity Insurance as I mentioned above.

It really depends what you want. If you just want a bog standard extension, don't care too much about the details of exactly how it looks and don't want to invest much time in exploring different design ideas then you don't necessarily need an architect. 

In theory anyone can draw up and submit a planning application. In reality, someone who does it as a regular part of their job is going to be able to do it quickly and with enough understanding of the process that it's not going to be rejected on obvious grounds.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

teuchter said:


> "Surveyor" can mean different things. I would expect that the architect simply meant someone to do an accurate measured survey of the existing building. There are surveyors who just do this. They would produce a set of drawings and the architect then takes these as the starting point for the drawings which show the proposed alterations/extensions. These are the drawings that eventually form part of the planning application.
> 
> There are people called building surveyors in a more general sense who may have a wider range of skills, alongside just measuring stuff. They may have design skills but these might be more focused in technical rather than aesthetic areas. You'll also find people who call themselves architectural technicians or architectural designers.
> 
> ...


No, I want to do it properly and use the space well and design it cleverly. I've been saving yonks so I am adamant to do it well.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2017)

Attempt at concise version:

"Architect"
- registered with regulatory body
- education almost certainly via architecture schools, ("part 1", "part 2" qualifications) and thereafter, qualifications relating to contractural stuff (part3)
- trained to design, with emphasis on how things look, function and feel to building users
- technical competence (ie detailing of how things are actually built) can vary from low to high and depends very much on experience

"Chartered Architect"
- same as "architect" but also member of RIBA

"Architectural designer"
- non regulated title. 
- likely to have educational history and skills similar to "architect" but never did "part 3" qualification
- may have had plenty of practical experience that actually makes them more quailified than someone with a fresh "part 3" qualification
- not being member of ARB or RIBA is not necessarily a problem, just check their experience and check they've got PI insurance
- may alternatively have educational history as described below

"Building surveyor", "Architectural technician", "CAD technician" and various others
- much less likely to have been through the architecture school educational route.
- likely to be trained to design from a construction detailing/technical point of view
- check their experience and previous work to get an idea of where their skills lie.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2017)

Maharani said:


> No, I want to do it properly and use the space well and design it cleverly. I've been saving yonks so I am adamant to do it well.


good


----------



## teuchter (Mar 8, 2017)

Oh and finally. Setting all the qualifications stuff aside. If someone's going to help design your home it's really important you feel you can get on at a personal level and that they understand where you're coming from in terms of hat you want. So talk to a few, see if you feel they are the right person from that point of view.


----------



## Maharani (Mar 8, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Oh and finally. Setting all the qualifications stuff aside. If someone's going to help design your home it's really important you feel you can get on at a personal level and that they understand where you're coming from in terms of hat you want. So talk to a few, see if you feel they are the right person from that point of view.


I'm really lucky that one of my best friends is a designer and interiors man. He's helping with the whole project, plus he's got shit tonnes of experience.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 8, 2017)

If you are going down the architects route, then just make sure that the specs are realistic and that they can recommend builders who can work to them. I've not got anything against architects, just some experience of them and of course they are all different


----------



## Maharani (Mar 9, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> If you want to fry your brain there are quite a few threads on the East Dulwich Forum too.
> People who have had good experiences tend to let you come around and have a look.


Got a link to those? Thanks.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 9, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Got a link to those? Thanks.


They don't let you link, it's very strict.  don't get too distracted there though, it's lethal.


----------



## ash (Mar 10, 2017)

nagapie said:


> Help, our fence is about to be blown down the street! I've asked on here before and we got someone in to look at building a new fence in front of our house but it was coming to between £2000 and £3000. Is this really what we should expect to pay? I know it probably depends on what work needs doing but it's only about 3 meters long.
> 
> Any recommendations for someone who could do this? And reasonably priced?


We found the company we used last time and they are charging  £575 for  a 7 metre boundry fence plus trellis. They were efficient  last time 4 men to speed the job up.  Good work.  Mark at Northcote fencing 07958 423924.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 10, 2017)

ash said:


> We found the company we used last time and they are charging  £575 for  a 7 metre boundry fence plus trellis. They were efficient  last time 4 men to speed the job up.  Good work.  Mark at Northcote fencing 07958 423924.



Thanks!


----------



## ash (Mar 10, 2017)

nagapie said:


> Thanks!


This was probably confusing it was 4 metres of new fence and then 3 metres of wall that needed trellis on top-  still a good price imo


----------



## magneze (Mar 12, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a carpenter to replace some internal doors and sort out door frames please? Maybe a banister or two.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 20, 2017)

So I think there might be a problem with the box above my door, the cable that runs from there to the phone master socket or the master socket.  Anyone recommend a freelance phone engineer?
sparkybird is this sort of thing covered by general electricians?


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 21, 2017)

quimcunx it'll be cheaper to get it done by a sparks, might just be a loose connection or damage to the cable that runs between the two points.
I'm out of action for another month and a half though


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2017)

What have you done to yourself? 

Can I have a go myself?   I managed that bulb socket thingy.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2017)

Can you take the cover off the box? If you can see a loose connection maybe you can fix it yourself. There's nothing high powered running through phone cables so you probably won't electrocute yourself. Too much.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Can you take the cover off the box? If you can see a loose connection maybe you can fix it yourself. There's nothing high powered running through phone cables so you probably won't electrocute yourself. Too much.



Oh, I already did this but couldn't see anything. My houseguest is often seen to be rolling his eyes at me fiddling about with electricity. It's turned into a bit of a hobby. I don't even think that it is a problem with the wire but me and Damian at Zen are at our collective wits end.  I'm not going to bother being proactive ever again.  Things were better when I stuck with Talk talk knowing they are terrible.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 21, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> Oh, I already did this but couldn't see anything.


Have you done the same to the master socket? I think when you take the cover off, inside there's a "test socket" that you can try plugging into. Or something.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 21, 2017)

Not in my instance, that I noticed.  My socket has a little trumpeting BT man from the 90s on it.  The other little box, above the door, is older than that I think, as is the cable.


----------



## Bes (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi All

I am after someone to plaster my living room ceiling. No artex or anything should be very straightforward. Does anyone know of anyone decent?

Thanks


----------



## Winot (Mar 28, 2017)

Bes said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am after someone to plaster my living room ceiling. No artex or anything should be very straightforward. Does anyone know of anyone decent?
> 
> Thanks



John Fitzpatrick +44 (7889) 413377


----------



## Bes (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks Winot!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2017)

Any electrician recommendations?


----------



## colacubes (Mar 31, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Any electrician recommendations?



Sparkybird is ace


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Sparkybird is ace


#ok I'll pm.  Thanks.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 4, 2017)

I need a coat dry cleaned for a wedding Saturday.   But no time to take it anywhere until Friday.  Does anyone know a same day dry cleaner please?  Nearest to Brixton preferred. Cheers.


----------



## Smick (Apr 4, 2017)

I am looking for a portrait photographer in Tulse Hill / West Norwood / Brixton. Just to do a quick head and shoulders shot and send me the jpeg. Does anyone know anyone?


----------



## trabuquera (Apr 4, 2017)

xsunnysuex - I think the dry cleaners on Acre Lane just opposite the old Town Hall can do same day - on the same parade as Bamboula, Traid, Banks Opticians etc.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 4, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> xsunnysuex - I think the dry cleaners on Acre Lane just opposite the old Town Hall can do same day - on the same parade as Bamboula, Traid, Banks Opticians etc.


Thank you.  Will try there.


----------



## Bes (Apr 10, 2017)

Winot said:


> John Fitzpatrick +44 (7889) 413377


FYI John came and did the plastering and did a superb job at a reasonable price.  Nice guy too.


----------



## Winot (Apr 10, 2017)

Bes said:


> FYI John came and did the plastering and did a superb job at a reasonable price.  Nice guy too.



Yeah he's ace. Have used him a few times and recommended him on here before.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 10, 2017)

I need two non standard doors hanging : any recommendations?


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 10, 2017)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I need two non standard doors hanging : any recommendations?



No help but we passed yours on Saturday and saw the door outside!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 10, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> No help but we passed yours on Saturday and saw the door outside!


Lol.  No one wants that door!


----------



## TalkingDrum (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello! I am looking for a gardener to clear my garden and strip in right back so that it is ready for a 'new lease of life'!! Recommendations would be really welcome!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 22, 2017)

Still looking for door person/carpenter -one person was recommended but can't do it yet


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

Can someone recommend a painter/decorator and also a gardener?

Thanks


----------



## nagapie (May 12, 2017)

Best locksmiths? Ta.


----------



## spanglechick (May 13, 2017)

It may be worth saying that my boyfriend is a general builder but also available for handyman-type jobs.  PM for his contact details.


----------



## bimble (May 13, 2017)

nagapie said:


> Best locksmiths? Ta.


I had a good experience with Fortress Lock Co on brixton hill, nice bloke and knew his stuff.


----------



## nagapie (May 13, 2017)

bimble said:


> I had a good experience with Fortress Lock Co on brixton hill, nice bloke and knew his stuff.



Thanks. I did call them but before they could call back, my neighbour came round and offered to fix it for me.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2017)

I've got a question before I ask for a recommendation...

If my washing machine isn't draining properly (and I've tried all I can) am I better off calling in a plumber or someone who specialises in washing machines?


----------



## spanglechick (May 14, 2017)

A


Biddlybee said:


> I've got a question before I ask for a recommendation...
> 
> If my washing machine isn't draining properly (and I've tried all I can) am I better off calling in a plumber or someone who specialises in washing machines?


annoyingly that probably depends on why it isn't draining.   Is your kitchen sink draining ok?


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2017)

Not as well as it should be.


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Not as well as it should be.


Then you should sort that first, which is a plumber job if you're not able to do it yourself.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 14, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> I've got a question before I ask for a recommendation...
> 
> If my washing machine isn't draining properly (and I've tried all I can) am I better off calling in a plumber or someone who specialises in washing machines?


Always worth cleaning the filter first.  It's easy, instructions online.  You may need pliers to open and close the lid.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 14, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> A
> 
> annoyingly that probably depends on why it isn't draining.   Is your kitchen sink draining ok?





Biddlybee said:


> Not as well as it should be.


It might just be leaves in the drain outside.  That's what happens to me.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 14, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Always worth cleaning the filter first.  It's easy, instructions online.  You may need pliers to open and close the lid.


What I tried first. There's a screw that locks the filter, it's completely stripped so I can't get to the filter. And I've tried a few ways that are meant to get stripped screws out.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 14, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Hi all
> Just wanted to give a recommendation as I have finally found a new (good) decorator. His name is John 07578 256628.
> I thought he was very reasonable and did a great job of our external windows and some brickwork, He does inside too. Great attention to detail, does the little extra things that make a difference, reliable and really nice friendly chap. He also does other general small building work.
> And as an added bonus he allowed me to practice my terrible Spanish and even texted me in Spanish so I could practice!
> SB


I got him to paint the whole flat and he did a bit of diy as well, great job.


----------



## stevebradley (May 22, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a reliable builder who's reasonably priced in the area ?

My neighbours and I are looking to get a few garden walls partially rebuilt and rendered.

Thanks.


----------



## schantel (Jun 1, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good local electrician who can perform a Electrical Installation Condition Report?

Thanks.


----------



## catriona (Jun 6, 2017)

I don't know if this is the right thread, but I want to recommend  the knife sharpening service at Kanada in Pop Brixton (yes, a useful service in Pop). The guy transformed 2 blunt old kitchen knives for me - the tips were bent & broken from levering lids off (a knife crime) and he ground them back so they're like new, for £10 the pair.  He can also fix broken handles, and he's going to renovate a friend's ancient garden saw. Nice man, too. 
It's called Kanada, unit S17 Pop Brixton.


----------



## MissL (Jun 6, 2017)

schantel said:


> Can anyone recommend a good local electrician who can perform a Electrical Installation Condition Report?
> 
> Thanks.



I'd recommend Henderson Williams. Does a good job and is always entertaining.
Electricians in Brixton Lambeth (SW2 1LJ) - Henderson Williams


----------



## Casaubon (Jun 14, 2017)

catriona said:


> I don't know if this is the right thread, but I want to recommend  the knife sharpening service at Kanada in Pop Brixton (yes, a useful service in Pop). The guy transformed 2 blunt old kitchen knives for me - the tips were bent & broken from levering lids off (a knife crime) and he ground them back so they're like new, for £10 the pair.  He can also fix broken handles, and he's going to renovate a friend's ancient garden saw. Nice man, too.
> It's called Kanada, unit S17 Pop Brixton.




For ages I've been looking for someone to sharpen two knives that are rather precious to me. 
I don't really ever go in Pop, so I probably wouldn't have found this guy without your recommendation. 

He's absolutely fantastic, not just a knife-grinder but a proper, serious craftsman (and a lovely bloke, too). He's done an absolutely beautiful job on my knives. 

The shop's called Kataba. It's on the ground floor, follow the passage to the left from the entrance and it's on the left.


----------



## TomoT (Jul 7, 2017)

nagapie said:


> Thanks. I did call them but before they could call back, my neighbour came round and offered to fix it for me.



Tried to provide some help, but wasn't allowed for some reason. Used -- myself the other day. Always worth having a 24 hour number in case your neighbour is asleep or not in next time! Then again, maybe you'd wait if it was always going to be free


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 7, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a Herne Hill-ish handyman please? 

Simple jobs (but complicated by needing to drill into reinforced concrete walls) a little bit of electrical, but mostly mounting shelves etc.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone got a good gardener to to relay a lawn?


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2017)

TomoT said:


> Tried to provide some help, but wasn't allowed for some reason. Used--- myself the other day. Always worth having a 24 hour number in case your neighbour is asleep or not in next time! Then again, maybe you'd wait if it was always going to be free


That's because you're just spamming your own business, which isn't  even based in Brixton.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 7, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Anyone got a good gardener to to relay a lawn?


Tony - 07961 453395 

He's lovely. Not the cheapest but he's very good and reliable.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Jul 7, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Tony - 07961 453395
> 
> He's lovely. Not the cheapest but he's very good and reliable.



Cheers - have left a message


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 11, 2017)

Need a window person. To fit new double glazing...but also fix up rotten framework and just make good surrounds....


----------



## mattmerch (Aug 17, 2017)

hi looking for a plumber in sw9 / 02 academy area thanks in advance


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 21, 2017)

I need to get a bathroom floor tiled and grouting around the bath redone, any recommendations?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Tony - 07961 453395
> 
> He's lovely. Not the cheapest but he's very good and reliable.


I'm looking for a gardener - and as there is no access to garden except through my living room it has to be someone I can feel comfortable with going through my house eg honest, not flirty, not wanting to chat a lot or to pop out every two mins. Would you say Tony fits that description? how expensive is he?

or can anyone recommend a female gardener?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm looking for a gardener - and as there is no access to garden except through my living room it has to be someone I can feel comfortable with going through my house eg honest, not flirty, not wanting to chat a lot or to pop out every two mins. Would you say Tony fits that description? how expensive is he?
> 
> or can anyone recommend a female gardener?


Yes. He's very trustworthy.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Yes. He's very trustworthy.


Expense wise- he's slightly more than average I'd say.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 22, 2017)

Tony does like to chat though! Not in a bad way 
One of my clients is a gardener (female). She's lovely. I'm not sure if she's taking on new work, but I can check
friendofdorothy roughly where are you based and what needs doing?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 22, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Tony does like to chat though! Not in a bad way
> One of my clients is a gardener (female). She's lovely. I'm not sure if she's taking on new work, but I can check
> friendofdorothy roughly where are you based and what needs doing?


brixton end of SE24. Loads of shrubs, a climbing rose and other climbers along a 40ft border have gone all jungly and are pushing my fence into the neighbours garden. Everything that I can't compost needs bagging and bring out through the house. Thats the most urgent bit anyway - maybe more stuff on a regular basis in future, if I can afford it, to keep it under manners. This garden is getting to be too much work for me.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 22, 2017)

Maharani said:


> Expense wise- he's slightly more than average I'd say.


having rarely employed a gardener I recall paying £10ph ages ago - what is average in £s now?


----------



## lefteri (Aug 22, 2017)

Casaubon said:


> For ages I've been looking for someone to sharpen two knives that are rather precious to me.
> I don't really ever go in Pop, so I probably wouldn't have found this guy without your recommendation.
> 
> He's absolutely fantastic, not just a knife-grinder but a proper, serious craftsman (and a lovely bloke, too). He's done an absolutely beautiful job on my knives.
> ...



I really want to go in there but am concerned I might end up spending a ridiculous sum I can't afford on a Japanese knife cos I really want one


----------



## Maharani (Aug 23, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> having rarely employed a gardener I recall paying £10ph ages ago - what is average in £s now?


Im not sure. Best to call Tony. Think he prices by job. Sounds like it'll need two workers so obviously the price will be based on that too.


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 26, 2017)

Can someone please recommend a reliable laptop repair shop in brixton? the mains charger connector on my laptop is fucked.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 26, 2017)

PVC windows and Frames fitter required. Anyone know someone good and reliable?


----------



## donkyboy (Aug 26, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> Can someone please recommend a reliable laptop repair shop in brixton? the mains charger connector on my laptop is fucked.



not required. i was using a faulty charger.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 1, 2017)

Anyone know a shop with a good selection of lino?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 3, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a driving instructor?   Preferably one with a car that can accommodate a rather tall person.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 11, 2017)

ash said:


> Hi
> Does anyone know of a builder we have water seeping through an external wall can't work out from where or how?


Hi - did you find someone to sort this?  I've got a similar problem.  Ta.


----------



## ash (Sep 11, 2017)

brixtonblade said:


> Hi - did you find someone to sort this?  I've got a similar problem.  Ta.


It was shut of an odd one! 
 We eventually found it was the water tank in the attic which had an overflow pipe that should stick out beyond the wall. It had slipped and was gushing the water down the wall. It must have been happening for some time as there was green slime on the outside wall.
Anyway easily resolved if that is the issue but lots of redecorating needed.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 12, 2017)

ash said:


> It was shut of an odd one!
> We eventually found it was the water tank in the attic which had an overflow pipe that should stick out beyond the wall. It had slipped and was gushing the water down the wall. It must have been happening for some time as there was green slime on the outside wall.
> Anyway easily resolved if that is the issue but lots of redecorating needed.


Ah glad it was all sortable
I'm going to call round some buikdets


----------



## MissL (Sep 20, 2017)

bit of a random one this... does anyone know who may be able to make us a new spindle for the bannister? have tried to find one 'out of the box' but the design we have doesn't seem to be standard. it's such a small thing but needs sorting as i'm worried small child will fall through the hole sooner or later.


----------



## uk benzo (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend a good divorce solicitor in the SE24/SE5/SW2 area that will try to prolong a divorce case?

Thank you for your help.

Benzo


----------



## bimble (Nov 27, 2017)

colacubes said:


> In fact I found a localish one online and they came and did an excellent job so would recommend if anyone needs one.
> 
> http://www.geromeformosawelding.webeden.co.uk/



Ah, I think I need a welder and this link doesn't work. . any chance you can point me in the right direction to finding them ?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 27, 2017)

bimble said:


> Ah, I think I need a welder and this link doesn't work. . any chance you can point me in the right direction to finding them ?



It was a very long time ago!  I think this is probably the same people.  Afraid I don't have a direct email or phone number:

Metal Steel Staircases, Firescapes, Railings, Glass Balustrades London | Formosa Welding & Fabrication


----------



## bimble (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you .


----------



## nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Looking for a plumber to diagnose / fix / replace  a shower/bathroom  pump with an annoying  intermittent fault: sometimes it gives pressure, sometimes not (though always seems to make a pumping sound).
Top of Brixton Hill
Thanks


----------



## Metroman (Dec 7, 2017)

I've used Colin, hes been mentioned on here before - very reasonsonable prices and all round good guy
His number is 07949095184


----------



## nick (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks - I've left Colin a voicemail


----------



## nick (Dec 8, 2017)

Colin may be good but the phones haven't been answered in the last 24 hours and I've had no response to the voicemails I've left. Guess it's a bad time of year. Had to go with another bunch now.


----------



## Cat Fan (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello everyone.

We have a rather interesting situation in our roof, where some pigeons have managed to get in and cause mischief.

Does anyone know a suitable local tradesman who could clean up the mess and fix a covering over the hatch that they are getting in from?


----------



## catriona (Jan 1, 2018)

Cat Fan said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> We have a rather interesting situation in our roof, where some pigeons have managed to get in and cause mischief.
> 
> Does anyone know a suitable local tradesman who could clean up the mess and fix a covering over the hatch that they are getting in from?


I can recommend roofer Steve who did some repairs in the summer for us & also for friends - nice experienced reliable old-school guy - tel 07476599909 or 07719080311. He's not really online. I don't know how he'd feel about cleaning though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone know of a decent TV aerial installer who can install and run TV cables to 4 - 5 rooms?


----------



## nick (Jan 2, 2018)

On the recommendation of the guy that replaced our roof I used Steve Armstrong  Aerial Installation | Satellite Installation | Digital TV | London | Surrey | Middlesex. 
Back in 2011 an aerial and points into 5 different rooms cost £390 
The aerial is still there


----------



## nick (Jan 2, 2018)

Not quite Brixton - but a recommendation for Balfes bikes on Streatham High Road 
The manager repaired the puncture on a tubeless tyre and resealed it etc for me as a walk-in today. £15 all in for probably 30 - 60 minutes work. He didn't mock me once for being an incompetent for not being able to do it my self. Also showed me all his tricks of the trade so that I can try to sort it myself next time


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 2, 2018)

nick said:


> On the recommendation of the guy that replaced our roof I used Steve Armstrong  Aerial Installation | Satellite Installation | Digital TV | London | Surrey | Middlesex.
> Back in 2011 an aerial and points into 5 different rooms cost £390
> The aerial is still there



cheers


----------



## madshadow (Jan 14, 2018)

Can anyone recommend Corgy registered gas engineer, we need someone to replace an overflow pipe on Vaillant Ecotec boiler. (currently in copper, needs to be in plastic)

Thanks!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2018)

nick said:


> On the recommendation of the guy that replaced our roof I used Steve Armstrong  Aerial Installation | Satellite Installation | Digital TV | London | Surrey | Middlesex.
> Back in 2011 an aerial and points into 5 different rooms cost £390
> The aerial is still there



Steve sorted this for me. Prices have gone up a bit since 2011, but he has done a great job for me (despite accidentally breaking a window when his tools fell out of his tool belt and landed on my glass porch roof - which he is sorting out). Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 17, 2018)

Can anyone recommend an elecrician to replace a lightsswitch backbox and any rough idea how much this should cost?


----------



## teuchter (Jan 19, 2018)

Any recommendations for someone who can make up some curtains?


----------



## Angellic (Jan 20, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Any recommendations for someone who can make up some curtains?



I used Denmay in Station RD a few years back. Nice people and the cost was considerably lower than the JLP.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 20, 2018)

Angellic said:


> I used Denmay in Station RD a few years back. Nice people and the cost was considerably lower than the JLP.


Thanks.
Just gave them a ring before I saw this, as it happens.


----------



## Metroman (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello all

I wonder if someone could give me so advice on which trades person and what this is.

So high up on my parents bedroom wall, where it meets the ceiling there is what looks like a damp/condensation patch. 

So whats caused it and what needs to be done to fix it? 

Could it be a leaking gutter?

Any advice greatfully recieved please

MS


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jan 26, 2018)

Metroman said:


> Hello all
> 
> I wonder if someone could give me so advice on which trades person and what this is.
> 
> ...


If you are lucky it's just a full or loose gutter.  
I've got a couple of customers who ignored the patches are they were infrequent.  And then came the floods.
It could be a few broken tiles, or flashing, or the pointing, or wrong cement mix on the outside wall.
A friend, whose neighbour had built an attic extension, had more water was coming into the gutter, and overwhelming it.  Could be lots of things.
I'd call a roofer first.  Lots of them do their quotes on Saturdays so you may be lucky.
If you send a few texts tomorrow or emails tonight, you might be lucky and get a response.


----------



## Metroman (Jan 29, 2018)

Perfect, thank you


----------



## colacubes (Jan 31, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a handyman/decorator who could sand a set of stairs and varnish them?  The stairs are mostly done and probably only need a light sanding before they are varnished. TIA.


----------



## nick (Jan 31, 2018)

Plumber:
After going round the houses to find someone who would even answer the phone (see upthread) - and needing to get the evil Pimlico plumbers out on new year's eve for a central heating disaster, I finally found New Gas Boilers - Mark Newlove. New Gas Boilers Limited Bromley | Boiler Repairs In Bromley And The Kent Areas. ‭07971 824567‬

Replaced entire central heating system and chased down / fixed a leak in the heating pipes (under a floorboard). Turned up when he said he would and did the whole job in 2 days (6 FTE days). I will use again


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Can anyone recommend a handyman/decorator who could sand a set of stairs and varnish them?  The stairs are mostly done and probably only need a light sanding before they are varnished. TIA.


This reminds me: there's probably quite a few local urban folks with all sorts of skills who may not look in this thread. Do people reckon a ''skill swap' thread (or something similar) would be worth a go?


----------



## catriona (Feb 1, 2018)

madshadow said:


> Can anyone recommend Corgy registered gas engineer, we need someone to replace an overflow pipe on Vaillant Ecotec boiler. (currently in copper, needs to be in plastic)
> 
> Thanks!


I can recommend Dennis Hopgood who installed a thermostat and did a combi boiler service for me last year.  denhop@talktalk.net
By the way it's GasSafe not CORGI now


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> This reminds me: there's probably quite a few local urban folks with all sorts of skills who may not look in this thread. Do people reckon a ''skill swap' thread (or something similar) would be worth a go?


Great idea but put in Community because there's a tax issue (it counts as income) which makes bartering tricky.  And not just Brixton as I want to offer a free weekend in Bournemouth in exchange for help demolishing my greenhouse!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2018)

Boudicca said:


> Great idea but put in Community because there's a tax issue (it counts as income) which makes bartering tricky.  And not just Brixton as I want to offer a free weekend in Bournemouth in exchange for help demolishing my greenhouse!


I'd be surprised if the taxman would trouble himself with trying to work out the identities of essentially anonymous posters!


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 1, 2018)

editor said:


> I'd be surprised if the taxman would trouble himself with trying to work out the identities of essentially anonymous posters!


Well yes, but I think that's why no-one has launched a barter site as HMRC might take an interest in the site (rather than individual posters).


----------



## lordnoise (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm looking for a builder or perhaps super capable handperson to open up 2 doorways in existing walls in my flat. Happy for the work to be done over a period of time if the quote is a good one ...


----------



## Angellic (Feb 20, 2018)

Any recommendations as to who could fit a new radiator? Thanks


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 22, 2018)

Angellic 
Give Len a call. Super guy
07956877376


----------



## Angellic (Feb 22, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> Angellic
> Give Len a call. Super guy
> 07956877376




Thanks


----------



## Jangleballix (Mar 8, 2018)

_Looking for_ a good optician locally or further afield.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 8, 2018)

Jangleballix said:


> _Looking for_ a good optician locally or further afield.



The opticians on Coldharbour Lane/Electric Lane corner are good.


----------



## Jangleballix (Mar 9, 2018)

colacubes said:


> The opticians on Coldharbour Lane/Electric Lane corner are good.


Thanks CC went there last time and I won't be returning.


----------



## bimble (Mar 9, 2018)

Jangleballix said:


> Thanks CC went there last time and I won't be returning.


I had a bad time with that little shop too sadly and ended up going to specsavers instead (where they did a more thorough eye test for much less money).


----------



## nick (Apr 12, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a Vet that knows something about rodents -/ Rats?.  Ideally open on Saturday

One of ours has started exhibiting signs of old age / Pituitary tumour / stroke /ear infection (falling over, lethargy etc etc) and I would like to get him diagnosed ASAP to either cure or end any suffering

Previously used South London emergency Vet in Streatham High Road for another rat - but that was a clear cut case that needed the needle of release ad no real rat knowledge


----------



## alcopop (Apr 12, 2018)

Jangleballix said:


> Thanks CC went there last time and I won't be returning.


Same here. Terrible place


----------



## nick (Apr 14, 2018)

There’s an “exotic”  specialist over in sheen called CJ Hall - seemed quite good and have been given steroids and antibiotics to squeeze another couple of weeks out ot the old chap (and to confirm that he’s not suffering ).  I was pointed to them by streatham hill vets.


----------



## nick (Apr 14, 2018)

Mixed feedback on the coldharbour lane opticians.  
Any other recommendations - perhaps in the Norwood / Streatham / Tulse Hill area?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 14, 2018)

I used that Optition’s for years but have had bad experiences the last few times I’ve used them. Two people I know who always used them have moved out of London and their new Optition’s have said their prescriptions were totally wrong. I had a really weird call from someone last year accusing them of using substandard lenses, when I called them they said it was a malicious ex employee. All very strange


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 14, 2018)

Bloody auto correct. All the above should read opticians!!


----------



## Bes (May 6, 2018)

Hello all

I am looking for someone who can hang a door and do some general carpentry- type things (Nothing too difficult) for me next week. Does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Jangleballix (May 10, 2018)

bimble said:


> I had a bad time with that little shop too sadly and ended up going to specsavers instead (where they did a more thorough eye test for much less money).





nick said:


> Mixed feedback on the coldharbour lane opticians.
> Any other recommendations - perhaps in the Norwood / Streatham / Tulse Hill area?


In the end I went to Specsavers Streatham. Very thorough test, gave me my test results immediately,* happy with pricing and specs. Very busy shop but staff were cool and efficient. Didn't have a huge choice of frames for the lenses necessary but a far, far better experience than Clear Vision in Coldharbour Lane.
*which they should do under NHS regs. It took three follow up calls to CV for them to grudgingly send me a copy.


----------



## trabuquera (May 10, 2018)

Banks Optometrists on Acre Lane (just opposite old Town Hall) are ultra-trustworthy on the medical/diagnostic side. Their selection of lenses and styles isn't particularly amazing though. But you can always get the test done there (where they'll do it properly), insist on a copy of your prescription, and then nip round to Specsavers on the High Street when it comes to spending money on actual specs. If you use contact lenses it's nearly always cheaper online these days anyway.


----------



## Rushy (May 10, 2018)

Can anyone recommend an alterations person who could fit a couple of zips into a pair of velvet seat cushions?


----------



## ash (May 10, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Can anyone recommend an alterations person who could fit a couple of zips into a pair of velvet seat cushions?


There’s  a woman in reliance arcade with a machine. She’s great with clothes.  I think she’s Eritrean - anyway about 1/4 way down on left of coming from the high street.


----------



## Winot (May 10, 2018)

ash said:


> There’s  a woman in reliance arcade with a machine. She’s great with clothes.  I think she’s Eritrean - anyway about 1/4 way down on left of coming from the high street.



Seconded. Queenie. She’s lovely.


----------



## bimble (May 13, 2018)

Winot said:


> Seconded. Queenie. She’s lovely.


Does she have a place where you can change into the thing that needs to be altered? 
(I semi-urgenty need a dodgy bridesmaid dress taking up by about a foot).


----------



## ash (May 13, 2018)

bimble said:


> Does she have a place where you can change into the thing that needs to be altered?
> (I semi-urgenty need a dodgy bridesmaid dress taking up by about a foot).


I doubt it considering the size of those booths in Reliance Arcade


----------



## Winot (May 13, 2018)

bimble said:


> Does she have a place where you can change into the thing that needs to be altered?
> (I semi-urgenty need a dodgy bridesmaid dress taking up by about a foot).



She does! It’s a bit cramped - a curtained-off bit on the left - but I was able to change there and I’m 6’4”.


----------



## bimble (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Ms T (May 13, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a general handyman who can replace some rotten decking and tidy the garden up a bit? I’ve had a couple of flyers through the door recently (one of which is a poem so I’m quite tempted to give him a try!) but I’d rather have a recommendation.


----------



## AmyW (May 16, 2018)

I’m looking for someone to sand back and repaint some windows and fit them with new glass and someone to fit carpet in 2 rooms. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thank you


----------



## Winot (May 16, 2018)

AmyW said:


> I’m looking for someone to sand back and repaint some windows and fit them with new glass and someone to fit carpet in 2 rooms. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thank you



For carpets London Carpeting and Flooring Professionals - Capitol Carpets


----------



## Rushy (May 21, 2018)

I have a faulty inverter. Any local electronic repair places folk would recommend?


----------



## bimble (May 21, 2018)

Winot said:


> Seconded. Queenie. She’s lovely.


Can confirm. She did a perfect job and its the first time in ages that someone calling me darling has felt really nice.


----------



## northeast (Jun 18, 2018)

Does anyone know a carpet fitter in Brixton, got the carpet just needs fitting a small bedroom.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 21, 2018)

any builders of walls out there? at least two sections of wall need replacing plus one maybe two pillars, it will be an insurance job (not sure who's yet)


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2018)

I need someone to install a cat flap in a kitchen window. Any suggestions?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2018)

editor said:


> I need someone to install a cat flap in a kitchen window. Any suggestions?



This guy put one in on our patio door:

Cat Flap Fitter, Staywell Dog Flap, Sureflap Cat Flap, Surrey


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2018)

colacubes said:


> This guy put one in on our patio door:
> 
> Cat Flap Fitter, Staywell Dog Flap, Sureflap Cat Flap, Surrey


May I ask how much he charged?


----------



## colacubes (Jul 13, 2018)

editor said:


> May I ask how much he charged?


It was about £250 from memory. But we went for a microchip catflap as there’s load of invaders round here which you probably wouldn’t need, plus it’s in a bigger piece of glass as it’s a door, so would probably be cheaper for you. He’ll come out and quote so worth dropping him an email to find out. It’s still all good 2 years on.


----------



## molpol (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi there,

I live in a flat in a listed building in north Brixton and need a contractor with experience of submitting listed building consent for flooring replacement/repairs. Soundproofing experience would also be very helpful. I'm really struggling to get people to reply/come out and quote so any local suggestions would be grand.

Thanks all!


----------



## technical (Aug 6, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Can anyone recommend a general handyman who can replace some rotten decking and tidy the garden up a bit? I’ve had a couple of flyers through the door recently (one of which is a poem so I’m quite tempted to give him a try!) but I’d rather have a recommendation.



I'm after someone very similar - if anyone has any helpful suggestions .....


----------



## catriona (Aug 19, 2018)

I've found Nextdoor good for getting local recommendations


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 23, 2018)

I want to not recommend Edward Payne - tree surgeon.

Fairly expensive and his crew, when they eventually turned up, were headache inducing. One stripped down to his trolleys on my patio to put his work clothes on (why hadn't he dressed for work in the first place) and they all traipsed through my flat shirtless. They all shouted and yelled things 'NO NO NO! STOP! STOP!!!' and were laddish in the extreme, but according to their boss 'what did you expect?' They  damaged shrubs and left loads of debris behind. The tree looks like a denuded, unbalanced, mishapen thing to me - but apparently thats ok too. So for over a £1000 aestetics don't come into it. 

We have to have it inspected and carry out recommended safety works on it ever 3 years according to our building insurance. I won't be using them again.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I want to not recommend Edward Payne - tree surgeon.
> 
> Fairly expensive and his crew, when they eventually turned up, were headache inducing. One stripped down to his trolleys on my patio to put his work clothes on (why hadn't he dressed for work in the first place) and they all traipsed through my flat shirtless. They all shouted and yelled things 'NO NO NO! STOP! STOP!!!' and were laddish in the extreme, but according to their boss 'what did you expect?' They  damaged shrubs and left loads of debris behind. The tree looks like a denuded, unbalanced, mishapen thing to me - but apparently thats ok too. So for over a £1000 aestetics don't come into it.
> 
> We have to have it inspected and carry out recommended safety works on it ever 3 years according to our building insurance. I won't be using them again.


Next time try Rob Threadgold. Lovely guy. Not in the least bit laddish. Closely associated with Trees for Cities (or used to be). Was a green candidate at recent elections. Used to live locally but moved quite a few years ago. 07730 666 396.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 23, 2018)

Sorry for your woody nightmare friendofdorothy. The workers do sound crap but (if it's any reassurance) - all recently pollarded/ hard pruned trees and shrubs look alarmingly crap, but (if the pruners knew what they were doing at all) the plants bounce back amazingly fast. Sounds like you have plenty of grounds for complaint, but don't be too alarmed by things looking "denuded, unbalanced, misshapen" - they nearly always do after this sort of work. So no, a grand doesn't necessarily buy you any pretty.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 23, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Next time try Rob Threadgold. Lovely guy. Not in the least bit laddish. Closely associated with Trees for Cities (or used to be). Was a green candidate at recent elections. Used to live locally but moved quite a few years ago. 07730 666 396.



Ah i wondered why I hadn't seen him for a while - friendofdorothy you'll recognise him from the reej.


----------



## catriona (Aug 28, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> I want to not recommend Edward Payne - tree surgeon.
> 
> Fairly expensive and his crew, when they eventually turned up, were headache inducing. One stripped down to his trolleys on my patio to put his work clothes on (why hadn't he dressed for work in the first place) and they all traipsed through my flat shirtless. They all shouted and yelled things 'NO NO NO! STOP! STOP!!!' and were laddish in the extreme, but according to their boss 'what did you expect?' They  damaged shrubs and left loads of debris behind. The tree looks like a denuded, unbalanced, mishapen thing to me - but apparently thats ok too. So for over a £1000 aestetics don't come into it.
> 
> We have to have it inspected and carry out recommended safety works on it ever 3 years according to our building insurance. I won't be using them again.


Re tree surgeons: we also have to have a tree cut back every 3 years for our buildings insurance. Last time we used Christian t/a Respect Your Elders, he was busy this time so we've had a quote for £300 from Tom t/a Roots Manouevred. Both are small local outfits & nice non-laddish guys, recommended.


----------



## Winot (Aug 28, 2018)

catriona said:


> Re tree surgeons: we also have to have a tree cut back every 3 years for our buildings insurance. Last time we used Christian t/a Respect Your Elders, he was busy this time so we've had a quote for £300 from Tom t/a Roots Manouevred. Both are small local outfits & nice non-laddish guys, recommended.



Great business names


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 28, 2018)

Thank you - I wish I'd come here first for a recommendation.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyone have a locksmith they recommend?  First night in new place and key jammed in lock!


----------



## colacubes (Sep 10, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Anyone have a locksmith they recommend?  First night in new place and key jammed in lock!


Fortress on Brixton Hill. Always reliable.


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 11, 2018)

Tree surgeon: Sam Jones of Lemur Trees. Courteous, punctual and efficient.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 23, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a builder, we have a crack in an external wall that needs fixing - it's letting in water, it's up a story too but we don't want to go down the scaffolding route - it's only a small crack.


----------



## Callie (Sep 25, 2018)

Winot said:


> Great business names


I saw some Sons of Beeches recently


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 6, 2018)

My electric water (immersion?) heater is on the blink, can anyone recommend (I assume) an electrician.....or would it be a plumber, to sort it out?


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 6, 2018)

DietCokeGirl  It depends on the problem. Can you be a bit more specific? 
Martin might be able to do both.... Give him a call on Monday. Nice Chap
07960 896469


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 6, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> DietCokeGirl  It depends on the problem. Can you be a bit more specific?
> Martin might be able to do both.... Give him a call on Monday. Nice Chap
> 07960 896469


Cheers, will give him a try. It's a pulsacoil3 system and the water is coming out cold


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 7, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Cheers, will give him a try. It's a pulsacoil3 system and the water is coming out cold


Can you tell if power is getting to the unit and checked the fuseboard for tripped switch or blown fuse?  If it needs a new element then that's a plumbing job anyway.


----------



## richwiltshire (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi 

I am looking for a good plumber who could replace the off peak heating element in my economy 7 heating cylinder.  The main part of the job is clearing out the limescale from the cylinder and then inserting a high quality element.

The element has split open twice in the last 18 months. I've had two different local plumbers come in and replace it each time but because they haven't cleaned out the limescale properly the elements have failed soon after. The most recent element to fail was a £60 titanium element. 

I am hoping third time lucky! 

Thanks for any recommendations.

Rich


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 25, 2018)

Try Robert on 07868 561543 (Double R Plumbing) He sorted the electic water system problem I had above, he was fast and reliable, happy to recommend him and his work. He's based in Stockwell.


----------



## Metroman (Nov 17, 2018)

Evening all
Am looking for a stone mason to carry out repairs to Victorian pillars on the exterior of my parents house 
Have contacted a few already but none have seemed interested. Hoping there is a local stone mason around?
Thanks


----------



## Smick (Nov 18, 2018)

I’m looking for a plasterer to fix a crack which has appeared in my interior wall. Any recommendations?


----------



## Winot (Nov 19, 2018)

Smick said:


> I’m looking for a plasterer to fix a crack which has appeared in my interior wall. Any recommendations?



John Fitzpatrick
07889 413377


----------



## kalibuzz (Nov 29, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a cheap place to get one ear pierced, please?


----------



## editor (Jan 19, 2019)

I now accept I'm never going to get the time to do it myself, so can anyone recommend a good interior decorator to slap paint all over my walls. Basic job so I'm not looking for pricey aaaaartistes!


----------



## madolesance (Jan 19, 2019)

Could recommend many painters but wouldn’t trust any of them.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2019)

I have a possible. What all do you want done?


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> I have a possible. What all do you want done?


Just walls, ceiling and some window frames painted. Nothing fancy!


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 20, 2019)

How many rooms?

He's  out till late tonight but I'll ask when he's back.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> How many rooms?
> 
> He's  out till late tonight but I'll ask when he's back.


4 or 5. Thanks!


----------



## RushcroftRoader (Jan 22, 2019)

I have a small vintage lighting business and I find myself in need of a good local electrician who can rewire and PAT test old lamps etc. Any recommendations?


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 22, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a Man & Van / person with Van type thing? 

Sadly Lino's retired.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 22, 2019)

snowy_again said:


> Can anyone recommend a Man & Van / person with Van type thing?
> 
> Sadly Lino's retired.



alfimesi@gmail.com

Very friendly, brixton based 

He helped me shift a big load of stuff recently - was £90 for 2hrs for 2 guys, £45 an hour thereafter 

Will be less if you only need 1 guy I guess


----------



## stevebradley (Jan 22, 2019)

Can anyone recommend builders who are good, reliable and reasonably-priced who can do structural work ?

I need a small extension built and chimney breasts taken out, so it's the type of thing beyond the skill set of just handyman-types.

Any recommendations gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## stevebradley (Feb 20, 2019)

Bump.

Anyone able to recommend decent reliable and reasonably-priced builders who could do a bit of structural work ? 

I'm struggling to find any that people will recommend (all my neighbours have had bad experiences with the ones they used !).

Thanks. 




stevebradley said:


> Can anyone recommend builders who are good, reliable and reasonably-priced who can do structural work ?
> 
> I need a small extension built and chimney breasts taken out, so it's the type of thing beyond the skill set of just handyman-types.
> 
> Any recommendations gratefully received. Thanks.


----------



## Twattor (Feb 21, 2019)

stevebradley said:


> Bump.
> 
> Anyone able to recommend decent reliable and reasonably-priced builders who could do a bit of structural work ?
> 
> ...


What do you need? Try checkatrade for recommended folk but feel free to PM me for an idiot check


----------



## nick (Feb 22, 2019)

So need to replace a gas oven with an electric or dual fuel. Currently the electric is not set up with a cooker circuit - so I need one
Will need a qualified sparks to install and safety certify the circuit (Part P certified electrician apparently)

Any recommendations ?
and any indications of likely cost (the main circuit board is in a cupboard next to where the cooker will go so minimal "chasing" etc and only one hole in cupboard needing to be cut)?

thx

Edit to add: sparkybird , is this one for you? Fancy doing it?


----------



## Winot (Feb 22, 2019)

nick said:


> So need to replace a gas oven with an electric or dual fuel. Currently the electric is not set up with a cooker circuit - so I need one
> Will need a qualified sparks to install and safety certify the circuit (Part P certified electrician apparently)
> 
> Any recommendations ?
> ...



Ben Blake 07949 585079

(If SB doesn’t want it)


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 22, 2019)

Thanks for thinking of me, but I'm 6,000 miles from the job at the moment!


----------



## nick (Feb 24, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> Thanks for thinking of me, but I'm 6,000 miles from the job at the moment!


Bloody sparks - not prepared to travel a little bit do do an honest day's graft.

Hope life is good wherever you are


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 30, 2019)

Not sure whether this is the best thread...

Looking for recomendations for a piano teacher for a 5 year old.  Thanks


----------



## Winot (Mar 31, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> Not sure whether this is the best thread...
> 
> Looking for recomendations for a piano teacher for a 5 year old.  Thanks



Mirna is lovely and good with kids. 

Miss Mirna Grisolia - 						MusicTeachers.co.uk


----------



## brixtonblade (Mar 31, 2019)

Winot said:


> Mirna is lovely and good with kids.
> 
> Miss Mirna Grisolia -						 MusicTeachers.co.uk


Thanks


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Apr 30, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a local "glass cut to size" shop/unit? Just need a small replacement panel for a door (I don't need a glazier). Thanks.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 30, 2019)

Rocky Sullivan said:


> Can anyone recommend a local "glass cut to size" shop/unit? Just need a small replacement panel for a door (I don't need a glazier). Thanks.


Aliglass in West Norwood do it. There maybe somewhere closer to you though.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (May 7, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Aliglass in West Norwood do it. There maybe somewhere closer to you though.


Thanks Colacubes: cut to size in the shop - and only took him 5 mins.


----------



## sparkybird (May 15, 2019)

Any recommendations for a  local building surveyor? We're moving to Streatham!!
Thanks in advance
SB


----------



## mango5 (May 15, 2019)

editor said:


> Just walls, ceiling and some window frames painted. Nothing fancy!





editor said:


> I now accept I'm never going to get the time to do it myself, so can anyone recommend a good interior decorator to slap paint all over my walls. Basic job so I'm not looking for pricey aaaaartistes!


Did you get this sorted? I can recommend a Brixton based painter/decorator who does excellent work for a very fair price and is utterly trustworthy. He's done a couple of urbs homes now.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2019)

mango5 said:


> Did you get this sorted? I can recommend a Brixton based painter/decorator who does excellent work for a very fair price and is utterly trustworthy. He's done a couple of urbs homes now.


I've got in touch with John who was recommended here and he's quoted a fair price.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Jun 1, 2019)

If you need a good, local plumber I can recommend Niko. Called him about a blocked loo and he arrived same day. Quick, efficient and reasonable rates. Niko's number is 07818 607583


----------



## madshadow (Jul 21, 2019)

Is there a place anywhere near Brixton/Herne Hill that sells sheet materials cut to size, rather than by the whole sheet? Need some bits of ply and 2x2s... Acre Lane Timber will do 2x1s, 2x2s etc... but wont do ply by measure, only by the whole sheet... there used to be a place near Herne Hill Station but its long gone.....

Also is there anywhere locally a community woodworking workshop on hire by the hour/day, etc..?


Any tips much appreciated.... Tnx!!


----------



## ricbake (Jul 21, 2019)

madshadow said:


> Is there a place anywhere near Brixton/Herne Hill that sells sheet materials cut to size, rather than by the whole sheet? Need some bits of ply and 2x2s... Acre Lane Timber will do 2x1s, 2x2s etc... but wont do ply by measure, only by the whole sheet... there used to be a place near Herne Hill Station but its long gone.....
> 
> Also is there anywhere locally a community woodworking workshop on hire by the hour/day, etc..?
> 
> ...



Morans in Kennington sell sheets of ply and MDF cut to size. Think you have to buy the whole sheet and pay per cut.


----------



## madshadow (Jul 21, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Morans in Kennington sell sheets of ply and MDF cut to size. Think you have to buy the whole sheet and pay per cut.



Thanks, I will give them a call on Monday.

Acre Lane Timber also do full sheets... ideally I need a shop that will sells offcuts.


----------



## rlw (Jul 22, 2019)

editor said:


> I've got in touch with John who was recommended here and he's quoted a fair price.


I took Michael's details from this forum, and he did a cracking job painting most of my flat and more last year.  Really responsive and high quality - 07908827255


----------



## rlw (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi all - can anyone recommend a good tiler? Nothing extensive, just removing some old tiles from a bathroom and replacing with new.  Thanks


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 22, 2019)

madshadow said:


> Thanks, I will give them a call on Monday.
> 
> Acre Lane Timber also do full sheets... ideally I need a shop that will sells offcuts.



Blissets at the oval end of Brixton Road have a wood yard and normally a few off cuts of ply hangng about, bit of a gamble tho' re thickness and size.

Blissetts Builders Supplies & DIY


----------



## madshadow (Jul 22, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Blissets at the oval end of Brixton Road have a wood yard and normally a few off cuts of ply hangng about, bit of a gamble tho' re thickness and size.



Thanks, sounds like what I'm looking for!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2019)

madshadow said:


> Thanks, I will give them a call on Monday.
> 
> Acre Lane Timber also do full sheets... ideally I need a shop that will sells offcuts.


Fulham timber will cut to size but you pay per full sheet. 

Depending what size and how many offcuts you want, ebay and gumtree can sometimes be worth a look.


----------



## madshadow (Aug 2, 2019)

I need to add ventilation to the bathroom, need a simple cheap solution, any suggestions are very welcome, anyone that can do this for me please contact me!!

I think there are two options:

1 - to move the hinge on this window to the bottom, so it opens downwards; I would add some sort of stopper so it does not open all the way. Any suggestions how to do this myself / anyone that can do this for me for reasonable fee?
 

2 - to take the glass to the glass shop to drill through 100mm hole and add permanent vent from both sides, something like the one in the photo. Any suggestions on this?
 
Currently window opens to the right, it is not convenient and can not leave it open so stays closed most of time.


Thanks!!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 3, 2019)

I need a bit of help sorting out my garden. Can anyone suggest a local and reasonably priced gardener?


----------



## megabunch (Aug 9, 2019)

I'm looking for a plasterer urgently - any got a good local recommendation to skim a few rooms?

Thanks!


----------



## Winot (Aug 10, 2019)

megabunch said:


> I'm looking for a plasterer urgently - any got a good local recommendation to skim a few rooms?
> 
> Thanks!



John FitzPatrick 
+44 (0) 7889 413377


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2019)

madshadow said:


> I need to add ventilation to the bathroom, need a simple cheap solution, any suggestions are very welcome, anyone that can do this for me please contact me!!
> 
> I think there are two options:
> 
> ...


Does the trickle vent at the top of the window work (sometimes people don't realise what they are)?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 21, 2019)

Locally based gas safe plumber, anyone?

(Simply to reconnect a  gas hob)


----------



## nick (Aug 21, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Locally based gas safe plumber, anyone?
> 
> (Simply to reconnect a  gas hob)



Not brixton based but works in the area 
Mark Newlove 
07971 824567
Newgasboilers.com

He has fitted 2 boilers for me ( in different places ) and now use him for  annual service, safety certs etc 

However, if it is a new hob,  why not pay the seller their fitting fee - normally a bit cheaper


----------



## ricbake (Aug 21, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Locally based gas safe plumber, anyone?
> 
> (Simply to reconnect a  gas hob)



Local and with an interest in Lambeth issues but has been threatening to retire


----------



## madshadow (Aug 24, 2019)

Can anyone recommend an electrician, I'm in SW2

Thanks!!


----------



## discobastard (Aug 24, 2019)

madshadow said:


> Can anyone recommend an electrician, I'm in SW2
> 
> Thanks!!



sparkybird


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 24, 2019)

Thanks discobastard, very kind! Yesterday I moved to SW16 but still covering Brixton.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 24, 2019)

sparkybird said:


> Thanks discobastard, very kind! Yesterday I moved to SW16 but still covering Brixton.



Hope the move went well!


----------



## Ms T (Aug 24, 2019)

nagapie said:


> I need a bit of help sorting out my garden. Can anyone suggest a local and reasonably priced gardener?


Matt Ayres 07971 920355


----------



## nagapie (Aug 24, 2019)

Ms T said:


> Matt Ayres 07971 920355



Thank you so much. I have not managed to find anyone and I really need a hand.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a driving instructor?


----------



## big_dave (Sep 1, 2019)

ricbake said:


> Local and with an interest in Lambeth issues but has been threatening to retire
> View attachment 181641



Peter came this morning and looked at my Vaillant boiler at very short notice - he's great, professional and highly recommended- explaining what needed to be done. Note he does repairs and servicing rather than replacements.

He's got a new mobile number, which has replaced the one advertised on his website - 07474120898 - Peter Lennard


----------



## nagapie (Sep 1, 2019)

quimcunx said:


> Can anyone recommend a driving instructor?



Yes. I will pm you later with details.


----------



## megabunch (Sep 9, 2019)

Anyone got any details for someone who can sand/lacquer a floor? Thanks.


----------



## discobastard (Sep 11, 2019)

Any recs for cat sitter local to Tulse Hill? Away for a few days and all my neighbours are going on holiday [emoji15]


----------



## nick (Sep 12, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Any recs for cat sitter local to Tulse Hill? Away for a few days and all my neighbours are going on holiday [emoji15]



I think I've PMd you - but may have pressed wrong buttons and inadvertently spammed the entire boards


----------



## goldengraham (Sep 18, 2019)

Looking for someone local who can help us with some garden planting and design advice - any tips gratefully received.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 18, 2019)

Not sure if she counts as a tradesperson but I can highly recommend Helena Znak of Herne Hill Massage
No wishy washy stuff, she really got into my knotty shoulders and I felt the benefits immediately. I'm booking more appointments.... 
https://www.hernehillmassage.com


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 25, 2019)

Can anyone recommend someone to do large scale building work, i.e. new floors, ceilings?


----------



## goldengraham (Dec 18, 2019)

Can someone recommend a good auto-electrician locally? Electrics on Ford Focus failing massively - need a fresh pair of eyes on it ...


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 4, 2020)

looking for recommendations for a gas certified plumber to install a new boiler plus a few other little jobs


----------



## nick (Jan 4, 2020)

Mark newlove
newgasboilers@gmail.com
07971 824567

Does heating (boilers, rads etc) but don’t think he stoops to other types of plumbing

ETA.  Have just seen I’ve mentioned him twice before on this thread.  I’m not affiliated, honest


----------



## ricbake (Jan 4, 2020)

organicpanda 
Dan Pharo is based in Dartford and only does boiler installs, this was a straightforward like for like replacement for a Valiant Boiler in a 3 bed flat, it had lasted 14 years without more than a couple of minor breakdowns - highly recommended_Hi Dan
Thanks for this.
Could you please confirm the price of £2185 includes VAT and any discounts available....
If so please can you book us in at your earliest available date to fit the Vaillant 832 with Magnetic filter

Kind regards
R

On Thu, 29 Aug 2019 at 10:53, D Pharo Gas Services Vaillant Installer <dpharogs@gmail.com> wrote:_


> _To install Vaillant ecoTEC plus 832 with boiler protection kit (magnetic filter) to apply for 10 year warranty
> £2185.00
> To install Ideal logic max 30 with magnetic filter to apply for 10 year warranty
> £1845.00
> ...


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 4, 2020)

ricbake said:


> organicpanda
> Dan Pharo is based in Dartford and only does boiler installs, this was a straightforward like for like replacement for a Valiant Boiler in a 3 bed flat, it had lasted 14 years without more than a couple of minor breakdowns - highly recommended_Hi Dan
> Thanks for this.
> Could you please confirm the price of £2185 includes VAT and any discounts available....
> ...


cheers for the info


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 4, 2020)

ricbake said:


> organicpanda
> Dan Pharo is based in Dartford and only does boiler installs, this was a straightforward like for like replacement for a Valiant Boiler in a 3 bed flat, it had lasted 14 years without more than a couple of minor breakdowns - highly recommended_Hi Dan
> Thanks for this.
> Could you please confirm the price of £2185 includes VAT and any discounts available....
> ...


cheers for the info


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 4, 2020)

nick said:


> Mark newlove
> newgasboilers@gmail.com
> 07971 824567
> 
> ...


the main thing is the boiler, the other bits and pieces can wait, not freezing my nuts off seems slightly more pressing


----------



## MissL (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone know of a single tradesman or team that could rip out a fireplace, brick up and then re-plaster/ fit new skirting board where fireplace once was?


----------



## northeast (Jan 9, 2020)

Is anyone able to recommend a carpenter / builder. Need some work done on a kitchen. 

Thanks


----------



## ash (Jan 14, 2020)

Does anyone know of a local company or trader who would be able to cap off the gas and electricity of a range cooker  and remove it? 
Many thanks in anticipation ; )


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2020)

*Good and reliable local plasterer required for skimming walls and ceilings in prep for painting. Must be available for work in next couple of weeks.

Any recommendations?*


----------



## Winot (Jan 15, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> *Good and reliable local plasterer required for skimming walls and ceilings in prep for painting. Must be available for work in next couple of weeks.
> 
> Any recommendations?*



John FitzPatrick. 
+44 7889 413377


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> John FitzPatrick.
> +44 7889 413377



Thanks


----------



## Rho (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi all, I’ve moved out of Tulse Hill so a bit out of the loop, but I’m looking for a reliable general handyman in the local area to fix a few small bits in my flat for my tenants. Potentially someone who might be up for doing the odd bit here and there for a retainer, or at least someone who’s near enough by that it’s worth their while even if it’s a small job. I think a few of the other owners in the building are also after someone reliable, so be good to find someone who I could then recommend!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2020)

In case anyone is looking for a window cleaner, Joel is still working, only outdoors with care obviously.

Lovely bloke.

07982010340


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 17, 2020)

Any tips on getting a skip for home. I have a drive. 

Any local providers good?

Value for money?

All new to me.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 17, 2020)

Try to avoid the situation where they dump it on your drive, you fill it up, they take it away and there's a hole in your drive where it was sitting.


----------



## clicker (Apr 17, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Any tips on getting a skip for home. I have a drive.
> 
> Any local providers good?
> 
> ...


I used Latham skips in Sydenham about 18 months ago. They've got a wide catchment area. They were reliable and no problems. Can't remember the cost, but I rang around for a couple of quotes.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 17, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Try to avoid the situation where they dump it on your drive, you fill it up, they take it away and there's a hole in your drive where it was sitting.


Or where you point out a stop cock and above ground tap and tell them to drop it anywhere other than on top of that; and you return home to find the garden under 6 inches of water.


----------



## Smick (Apr 18, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Try to avoid the situation where they dump it on your drive, you fill it up, they take it away and there's a hole in your drive where it was sitting.


A friend of a friend hired a skip in Belfast. Some fly tippers came and put loads of stuff in it so he filled it while he still had stuff to dump. He got the idea to set fire to what was in it. Great, lots of it all compacto into ash, he filled it back up and called the skip man.
What he didn’t know was that the fire had melted the asphalt and the skip has got stuck to the driveway so it couldn’t be lifted by the lorry. He had to pay the skip man the cost of a new skip, his rubbish didn’t get taken away and he left it there for eighteen months when he finally sorted it all out with a new driveway, a second skip to put the contents of the first one in and who knows what happened to the melted skip once it was chiseled out.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2020)

Smick said:


> A friend of a friend hired a skip in Belfast. Some fly tippers came and put loads of stuff in it so he filled it while he still had stuff to dump. He got the idea to set fire to what was in it. Great, lots of it all compacto into ash, he filled it back up and called the skip man.
> What he didn’t know was that the fire had melted the asphalt and the skip has got stuck to the driveway so it couldn’t be lifted by the lorry. He had to pay the skip man the cost of a new skip, his rubbish didn’t get taken away and he left it there for eighteen months when he finally sorted it all out with a new driveway, a second skip to put the contents of the first one in and who knows what happened to the melted skip once it was chiseled out.



oops...


----------



## Chris2020a (May 1, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a reliable roofer in the area?


----------



## Callie (Jun 30, 2020)

Pest control please! Wasps, rodents, moths, cats, boyfriends - seem to have a selection at the moment


----------



## Rushy (Jul 2, 2020)

Heads up for Andrews Garage on Herne Hill Road in Loughborough Junction. I only discovered him last year when my long time garage was knocked flat and I needed an urgent MOT.
MOTs, repairs and resprays. Very nice bloke and apparently there since 1974!


----------



## SayWhatSayWhat (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi, 

Anyone have suggestions for a local tradesman who can install a cooker hood please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## metalguru (Aug 5, 2020)

I've been planning to get a new bathroom installed for ages - and am now keen to do so before any second lockdown or regional lockdown in London.

Has anyone had a new bathroom installed and if so would they recommend the person/firm who fitted it?


----------



## stockwelljonny (Aug 23, 2020)

Used Alfi to move a load of furniture from Crystal Palace to Stockwell and they were great, 3 v friendly and helpful guys, Couldn’t do enough, reasonable rates, thanks for the tip, would def recommend. 👍


shifting gears said:


> alfimesi@gmail.com
> 
> Very friendly, brixton based
> 
> ...


----------



## catriona (Oct 5, 2020)

goldengraham said:


> Looking for someone local who can help us with some garden planting and design advice - any tips gratefully received.


Gemma the Gardening Girl did up our front yard: 07826 551353


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 9, 2020)

Anyone got an up to date recommendation for someone to fix a leaky gutter? Needs someone with a head for heights who knows what they’re doing. Rather than the bodger who did it last year. 😒


----------



## nick (Oct 12, 2020)

Looking for recommendations for Driving Instructors please : Nick Junior is 17 soon and looking to get his licence out of the way


----------



## thismoment (Oct 13, 2020)

anyone recently used a plumber that they would recommend? Could travel to Crystal Palace area.


----------



## pave (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi, must admit I've just joined because I need an electrian for Coldharbour Lane. I've seen Sparkybird's name mentioned, but have no idea how to get hold of her


----------



## teuchter (Nov 3, 2020)

sparkybird


----------



## pave (Nov 3, 2020)

deleted


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 3, 2020)

pave please check your DM's regarding your post above. Many thanks


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2020)

Condensor  tumble dryer is not working.

It works but stops after a few minutes with the  water tank full light  flashing.

It was working this morning but  not drying well so cleaned filters etc.

When I put it back together keep getting the above fault. Even though the water tank is empty.

Its a few years old. Hoover. Ive looked it up on internet and it could be several issues.

Anyone know someone who repairs them?

It was a cheaper model. So dont know if cost of repairing it is more than fixing it.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Condensor  tumble dryer is not working.
> 
> It works but stops after a few minutes with the  water tank full light  flashing.
> 
> ...


I can sympathise - but need more radical help myself.
My own washer/dryer conked out with apparent bearing failure right at the beginning of the Covid lock-down in March.
All the more galling when I get those regular calls from Bangalore asking me to renew my non-existent policy from Domestic and General Insurance.
These guys are totally stumped if you tell them you have faulty washing machine which has been dead for nine months.

Currently I chose between chucking stuff out or washing by hand.
Fortunately when one of my younger brothers had to stay for a year during a tricky divorce he invested in a clothes-drying frame.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi Gramsci 
Regarding your tumble dryer, give Steve at London spin doctor a call. He's Brixton based. I've used him and many of my customers, all very happy. If it's really knackered he'll tell you straight up.
07921777428








						London Spin Doctor | Repair & Installation Services
					

We have experience and expertise with all major manufacturers of white goods. We qualify each job over the phone to avoid unnecessary, expensive call-out charges.




					londonspindoctor.com


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Hi Gramsci
> Regarding your tumble dryer, give Steve at London spin doctor a call. He's Brixton based. I've used him and many of my customers, all very happy. If it's really knackered he'll tell you straight up.
> 07921777428
> 
> ...




Thanks. Ive emailed him with the model and the problem.

Done everything I can see. Cleaned the condensor/ filter and checked the water tank is empty. 

Looking it up on internet and could be electrical fault. Part not working. 

But I dont know enough to say.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi All, I'm based in Camberwell and we're looking at having a new bathroom fitted. Does anyone have any recommendations for someone who could help us out?

Thanks!


----------



## Winot (Feb 17, 2021)

SayWhatSayWhat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for a local tradesman who can install a cooker hood please?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Did you find anyone? Our extractor has broken - again. It's a slightly complex location and we need someone who can recommend the right fan as well as install it.


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 28, 2021)

Not a matter of any urgency but does anyone know where I can get an armchair cover repaired or replaced locally?


----------



## teuchter (Feb 28, 2021)

felonius monk said:


> Not a matter of any urgency but does anyone know where I can get an armchair cover repaired or replaced locally?


try Contact | Angel Upholstery


----------



## Winot (Mar 1, 2021)

teuchter said:


> try Contact | Angel Upholstery



We have used them - they were excellent.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 1, 2021)

I’m in need of a plasterer.

Upstairs neighbour had a slow leak and my kitchen ceiling is now being held up with gaffer tape.

The leak has been stopped with a bodge for the time being and they're doing a kitchen refurb soon, so the problem will be dealt with.

Not much point doing my ceiling until that’s all squared away, in case the bodge fails.

They’ve agreed to pay for my repairs. I’d like to have the quote etc all organised so I can get the work started the instant their plumbing is sorted.

I’ve considered waiting til their tradespeople are around and piggyback on that work but on reflection I’d rather be in charge of my own works.

So, can anyone please recommend someone who can strip back and make good a water damaged ceiling please?

Brixton Hill


----------



## Winot (Mar 1, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’m in need of a plasterer.
> 
> Upstairs neighbour had a slow leak and my kitchen ceiling is now being held up with gaffer tape.
> 
> ...



John Fitzpatrick 07889 413377

Have recommended him a number of number on U75 and everyone has been happy. He’s based just north of Acre Lane.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 1, 2021)

Winot said:


> John Fitzpatrick 07889 413377
> 
> Have recommended him a number of number on U75 and everyone has been happy. He’s based just north of Acre Lane.


Yep - top bloke. Sorted my ceiling after it ended up on kitchen floor.


----------



## felonius monk (Mar 31, 2021)

I need to get a rotten window frame repaired and partly replaced. Any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Mar 31, 2021)

Plumber for a few small, simple jobs needed in Streatham Hill: any recommendations?


----------



## goldengraham (Apr 11, 2021)

felonius monk said:


> Not a matter of any urgency but does anyone know where I can get an armchair cover repaired or replaced locally?








						Polly Granville | Bespoke furniture and upholstery
					

Polly Granville is a South London upholstery business specialising in bespoke furniture and custom fabric searches to create one-off pieces that last a lifetime




					www.pollygranville.com
				



In the railway arches in Brixton


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 21, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a local, independent and reasonably priced place i can order some curtains? only for two rather small windows. 

Thanks


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Can anyone recommend a local, independent and reasonably priced place i can order some curtains? only for two rather small windows.
> 
> Thanks











						Custom Made Curtains and Blinds 100% Made To Measure In London
					

Custom Made Curtains and Blinds London, We Are Specialised In Making Curtains & Track Fitting Service South, West, North And East London.




					www.denmayfabrics.co.uk
				




Maybe?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Apr 22, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Can anyone recommend a local, independent and reasonably priced place i can order some curtains? only for two rather small windows.
> 
> Thanks


Denmay Fabrics in Station Road , really nice people ask for Ann or Malic


----------



## colacubes (Apr 23, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a plumber/builder for a bathroom refit?


----------



## NelliePix (Apr 24, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I’m in need of a plasterer.
> 
> Upstairs neighbour had a slow leak and my kitchen ceiling is now being held up with gaffer tape.
> 
> ...


Hi, I've used JP Plastering many times, and they have many recommendations on the east dulwich forum. Super reliable, friendly, and works quickly too! Contact number is: 07905044912


----------



## technical (Apr 25, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Can anyone recommend a local, independent and reasonably priced place i can order some curtains? only for two rather small windows.
> 
> Thanks



Never used them but Rogers on Streatham High Rd always catches my eye due to the 01 telephone number


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 25, 2021)

Can anyone recommend someone to replace some wooden decking and stairs?. It's not a big enough job for a gardening company but a carpenter would be able to do it.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 16, 2021)

Can anyone recommend someone who fix two kitchen drawers ? I would like to have the existing drawer fronts fitted to new drawer boxes. I'm in central Brixton


----------



## madshadow (Sep 21, 2021)

Can anyone recommend an electrician to check my cooker connection, install new junction box and reconnect built-in hob & oven?

Brixton Hill / Clapham Park


----------



## Rushy (Sep 23, 2021)

Can anyone recommend local drop  IT support? 

Latest Windows 10 update has lost me my Bluetooth. Again. Have half heartedly tried  a few solutions and need someone competent to sort it before I launch my laptop out the actual window...


----------



## Rushy (Sep 23, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Can anyone recommend local drop  IT support?
> 
> Latest Windows 10 update has lost me my Bluetooth. Again. Have half heartedly tried  a few solutions and need someone competent to sort it before I launch my laptop out the actual window...


Woo! I repaired it! 
But IT support suggestions for next time appreciated...


----------



## aka (Oct 2, 2021)

mango5 said:


> Did you get this sorted? I can recommend a Brixton based painter/decorator who does excellent work for a very fair price and is utterly trustworthy. He's done a couple of urbs homes now.


Hey Mango5 - I'm in need of some painting and decorating - can you share the recommendation? AKA


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Oct 2, 2021)

aka said:


> Hey Mango5 - I'm in need of some painting and decorating - can you share the recommendation? AKA


Me too


----------



## mango5 (Oct 3, 2021)

aka Stuart Fordyce PM sent


----------



## Cat Fan (Oct 4, 2021)

mango5 said:


> aka Stuart Fordyce PM sent


Me too please. Thanks


----------



## mango5 (Oct 4, 2021)

PM sent. 
While I'm here can anyone recommend a repair shop for small electrical appliances. I've got a waffle maker with a dodgy cable that needs more competent attention than we can give it.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 15, 2021)

Anyone know of a local business that services fire extinguishers?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2021)

mango5 said:


> PM sent.
> While I'm here can anyone recommend a repair shop for small electrical appliances. I've got a waffle maker with a dodgy cable that needs more competent attention than we can give it.



just saw this post, youre probably sorted by now but if not and for future reference








						Atasa Electronics, London | Electrical Appliances Retailers - Yell
					

Find Atasa Electronics in London, SW9. Get contact details, videos, photos, opening times and map directions. Search for local Electrical Appliances Retailers near you and submit reviews.




					www.yell.com


----------



## goldengraham (Nov 19, 2021)

Seeking a bathroom fitter/good handyman to help me rectify a badly installed shower unit. Might be a day or two's work max so easy to fit in between things ...


----------



## goldengraham (Nov 19, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> just saw this post, youre probably sorted by now but if not and for future reference
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mango5 said:


> PM sent.
> While I'm here can anyone recommend a repair shop for small electrical appliances. I've got a waffle maker with a dodgy cable that needs more competent attention than we can give it.


RJ Electrical Supplies in Herne Hill does small repairs, they just fixed a vacuum cleaner for me for £50


----------



## JSR (Nov 26, 2021)

Can anyone recommend me an electrician please?  To sink some electric sockets into wall, v straightforward.  LJ area.  Thanks


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2022)

We need some guttering cleared out, anyone got recommendations?


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 17, 2022)

mango5 

Could you please PM me the decorator’s details as well? Cheers


----------



## northeast (Jan 20, 2022)

mango5 said:


> aka Stuart Fordyce PM sent


And me please


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 20, 2022)

Any recommendations for a localish solicitor to update wills? Thanks!


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Jan 24, 2022)

Need a new front door and also some double glazing repairs done. Recommendations please


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Feb 19, 2022)

Stuart Fordyce said:


> Need a new front door and also some double glazing repairs done. Recommendations please


Found double glazing repairs- JH Glazing. Professional, quick service, worked tidily and thoroughly https://www.jhglazingco.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Barney's (Apr 20, 2022)

My recommendations list:

Builders - Bright Tiger Builders 02082994811
Gardeners - Kate Eyre 07976916318
Cleaners - Aleksandra 11 07902836556
Garage - KwikFit
GP - Tessa Jowell
Dentist - Half Moon Dental
Security - Yale


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 4, 2022)

Had my cat Toby's claws clipped today by a lovely man called Tony. He has a cat/dog groomers business called The Loyalty Groomers in Shakespeare Rd.  Was really happy as he didn't charge me a bean to do it.  Toby wasn't too happy at all being dropped into the cat carrier. And I almost didn't go he was making such a fuss.  But I'm glad I did. His claws badly needed clipping. And no way was he going to let  me near them.


----------



## Rushy (May 24, 2022)

Roofer, anyone? 
Ideally experienced with flat EPDM (rubber) roofing?
Had some really crap roofer experiences over the past couple of years so only recommendations who you were truly happy with!


----------



## sparkybird (May 24, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Roofer, anyone?
> Ideally experienced with flat EPDM (rubber) roofing?
> Had some really crap roofer experiences over the past couple of years so only recommendations who you were truly happy with!


Robbie (the roofer) +44 7825 213652


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 26, 2022)

Now that Lino has retired, who is the recommended removals / man with a van person?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2022)

Urgent MOT recommendations anyone?
Need to try and get one done today and the tester is ill at my usual place (Andrews) ...
Brixton / LJ / Herne Hill area.


----------



## Winot (Jul 21, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Urgent MOT recommendations anyone?
> Need to try and get one done today and the tester is ill at my usual place (Andrews) ...
> Brixton / LJ / Herne Hill area.


When we had a car I used to go to the place on Brixton Hill next to the Telegraph (through a scarily narrow archway). Can’t remember name sorry.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2022)

Winot said:


> When we had a car I used to go to the place on Brixton Hill next to the Telegraph (through a scarily narrow archway). Can’t remember name sorry.


Cheers. Have booked in to Cottage Grove in Clapham North.


----------



## nick (Sep 2, 2022)

Any recommendations please for reasealing of of walk-in shower plus regrouting of tiled floors and walls (SW2- Tulse Hill) ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 15, 2022)

I'm doing a garage renovation, and looking for an accredited fitter to shift some gas pipes for me and put them in the ceiling. Not having much luck looking on my own.

Also open to electrician suggestions, please. SW2 area.


----------



## Stuart Fordyce (Sep 15, 2022)

If it's gas stuff, try Wayne at Experienced Plumbers


----------



## story (Sep 28, 2022)

Lekky needed pronto please!

 Brixton Hill


----------



## story (Sep 28, 2022)

snowy_again said:


> Now that Lino has retired, who is the recommended removals / man with a van person?



Sonny has been reliable, and helpful for me.

Local to Brixton Hill

07904477408


----------



## story (Sep 28, 2022)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm doing a garage renovation, and looking for an accredited fitter to shift some gas pipes for me and put them in the ceiling. Not having much luck looking on my own.
> 
> Also open to electrician suggestions, please. SW2 area.



Did you find a lekky Nanker Phelge ?


----------



## story (Sep 28, 2022)

By the way…

I highly recommend John Fitzpatrick for plastering.

Clean quick good quality work


07889413377


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 24, 2022)

Any man with a van recommendations?


----------



## Rushy (Nov 14, 2022)

Really good decorator, anyone?


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 15, 2022)

I second that query!


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2022)

Can anyone recommend an electrician? 

I need a bathroom extractor fan replaced, a ceiling light set wired in (properly  ) and the cooker hood extractor fixed.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 19, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> Any man with a van recommendations?



I do not recommend any-van dot com


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 15, 2022)

Another request for skimming recommendations 🙏 

Have already contacted John Fitzpatrick and SouthLondonPlasterers


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 15, 2022)

Skinny's Plastering Ltd
					

Skinny's Plastering Ltd, Bromley, Bromley, United Kingdom. 749 likes. Est '98 Great References, Free Quotes. Volunteer on BBC DIYSOS. BNI Member 15 yrs. Insured & DBS checked.




					www.facebook.com
				




Bromley but did work closer into SE London so I'd imagined Brixton is fine.


----------



## nick (Dec 22, 2022)

Anyone able to recommend a jeweller that is able to replace a missing pin in a metal watch strap?

There used to be someone in the market that was great for such things - but presumably now replaced with an artisanal cheesemonger or similar


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 23, 2022)

Another recommendation for John Fitzpatrick who gave me some very valuable selfless advice upon inspection to take another approach for the work


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 23, 2022)

Paging sparkybird looking for an electrician


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 23, 2022)

paul mckenna said:


> Paging sparkybird looking for an electrician


Sorry I've retired! 
If you need an new electrician, I can highly recommend: 

Sarah Watsham  Mobile 07834 707343 

sarah@SESelectrics.com 

Matt Kemp Mobile 07950 919375 

matt@mkpelectric.com 

Both fully qualified and insured covering SW London


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 23, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Sorry I've retired!
> If you need an new electrician, I can highly recommend:
> 
> Sarah Watsham  Mobile 07834 707343
> ...


Happy re-wirement!


----------



## paul mckenna (Dec 24, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Did you get this sorted? I can recommend a Brixton based painter/decorator who does excellent work for a very fair price and is utterly trustworthy. He's done a couple of urbs homes now.


Hi mango5 . Is this someone you could still recommend? Is for a local Brixton job


----------



## mango5 (Dec 27, 2022)

I would definitely recommend for any painting and decorating jobs. Look up Zal Painter on Facebook it's a mixture of his work and dapper selfies


----------

